# Loco 61 Bubble Top!



## Loco 61

Here I Go From FORT WORTH To EL PASO Texas To Pick Up My Loco 61.... Couple Of Month Ago... Won It From E-Bay..


----------



## Skim

GOOD TO SEE ANOTHER 61 IN THE DFW


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*POST THOSE PICS HOMIE ! POST EM !!!!*


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## LaidbackLuis

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

Left On Friday Night.. Started Driving Back Saturday Afternoon!!! Yup I Wa$ Fken Sleepy..... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Give us some side shots homie.......


----------



## Loco 61

Hold On Bro! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 6 2007, 08:31 PM~9170769
> *Hold On Bro!  :biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 6 2007, 08:28 PM~9170746
> *Left On Friday Night..  Started Driving Back Saturday Afternoon!!! Yup I Wa$ Fken Sleepy..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHAT TOOK SO LONG!


----------



## Loco 61

This $ My Laptop Has More Pics.. But The CD ROM/RW Got Jamed Let Me Fix It N I'll Put More Up.... Sorry Bro..


----------



## slo

sweet pics


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 6 2007, 08:56 PM~9170962
> *This $ My Laptop Has More Pics.. But The CD ROM/RW Got Jamed Let Me Fix It N I'll Put More Up.... Sorry Bro..
> 
> *


orale homie....


----------



## Loco 61

> <span style='color:blue'>Took Family W/ Me You Know How That Is...


----------



## Loco 61

Heres A Rear Shot..


----------



## SoTexCustomz

:0 :0 good find


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## slo

oh that looks solid as fk


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 6 2007, 10:57 PM~9171426
> *oh that looks solid as fk
> *



Yeah Its Solid.. Good Project... Its Already Off Tha Frame N Engines Out..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

SA-VEEET!


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

Here It WithOut Tha Front


----------



## Loco 61

Thats It For Tonight ..


----------



## Forgiven 63

LOOK'S LIKE A NICE START.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 7 2007, 09:27 AM~9174615
> *  LOOK'S LIKE  A NICE START.
> *


x2


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Good luck!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 7 2007, 12:01 PM~9175088
> * Good luck!
> *


Ima Need It.. .Thanks Tho :thumbsup:


----------



## scrapin82regal

looks good 
wish i could find a 61 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## allcoupedup

Great find, man. Good to see the kids involved!


----------



## Loco 61

Here Is Rear Qtr Panel view


----------



## Loco 61

Lower Rear Has Some Cancer!


----------



## Loco 61

This Is How It Looked Before I Took Out The Engine</span>


----------



## Loco 61

Here Is A Pic Of The Rear Floor Boards.. They Look Holy.....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Right Fender Has Some Rot...







:uh:


----------



## -SUPER62-

good luck with the build homie...hope too see you rollin the streets of funky town soon..


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Nov 7 2007, 04:23 PM~9176704
> *good luck with the build homie...hope too see you rollin the streets of funky town soon..
> *


ThanKS


----------



## scrapin82regal

Looks really solid :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

U need any 61 parts?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 7 2007, 01:13 PM~9176332
> *Right Fender Has Some Rot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


i have a extra mint fender to fix that, going on ebay soon unless you wanna make an offer


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 7 2007, 06:32 PM~9177662
> *U need any 61 parts?
> *


Okay Heres Some Of My List 
Extened A-Arms.
$hit Lots Of Stuff... What Do You Have Laying Around Skim?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 7 2007, 06:40 PM~9177715
> *i have a extra mint fender to fix that, going on ebay soon unless you wanna make an offer
> *


Thats Cool Bro Found Some At A Classic Auto Salvage.. Thanks Tho


----------



## 64SUP

NICE PROJECT


----------



## Loco 61

Im About To Put More Picks Up... :biggrin:


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 7 2007, 07:32 PM~9178883
> *Im About To Put More Picks Up... :biggrin:
> *


waiting


----------



## texmex

:uh: x2


----------



## Texas Massacre

Nice car! good luck on the build. what part of Fort Worth are you from?


----------



## Loco 61

I Need To Rechrome Its


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 7 2007, 10:47 PM~9179526
> *Nice car! good luck on the build. what part of Fort Worth are you from?
> *


 RIVERSIDE


----------



## blaklak96

NICE PROJECT HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Nov 7 2007, 10:55 PM~9179597
> *NICE PROJECT HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

Looks good, where did you find that at, I could have sworn I seen that ace somewhere before, I went back to look for it n couldnt find it.....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Nov 7 2007, 10:59 PM~9179638
> *Looks good, where did you find that at, I could have sworn I seen that ace somewhere before, I went back to look for it n couldnt find it.....
> *


El Paso! :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 7 2007, 09:01 PM~9179672
> *El Paso! :biggrin:
> *



Well i know that im from chuco..... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Heres A Pic Of Inside ... Yeah I Know It Looks Jaked Up... :uh:


----------



## Loco 61

Nother Pic.. Thats It For Tonight...








:wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61

Nice Ride 817LoLo


----------



## 817LoLo

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 7 2007, 10:59 PM~9180662
> *Nice Ride 817LoLo
> *


nice 61 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Thanks I Went To The Body Shop Right After Work To Take Some Of These Pictures I'll Probably Go Back On Friday To See How Far His Gotton...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 7 2007, 02:13 PM~9176332
> *Right Fender Has Some Rot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


that fender is very saveable.


----------



## KERRBSS

damn you werk fast


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 8 2007, 03:37 AM~9181517
> *damn you werk fast
> *


X2!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61

:biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

Looking good!


----------



## sixty7imp

Next on the list


----------



## Loco 61

Thanks.!!! :biggrin: I C U Lookin Carlos


----------



## sixty7imp




----------



## Loco 61

I see Some Crack!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 12 2007, 12:36 PM~9209563
> *I see Some Crack!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



U Can Almost See That Cheerio :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Nov 9 2007, 08:26 PM~9193929
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



* Damm ! I can smell the ass crack from here ! :cheesy: *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 12 2007, 01:43 PM~9210046
> * Damm !        I can smell the ass crack from here !  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 12 2007, 02:19 PM~9210284
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tears:  :tears:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Does they :tears: mean you got to smell it or that you didnt !


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 12 2007, 02:21 PM~9210306
> *Does they    :tears:  mean you got to smell it  or that you didnt !
> *


I Didnt LOL I Thought I Did Tho .:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214monte

she looks like shes about to let one rip


----------



## Forgiven 63

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

x2


----------



## Loco 61

OK Back To Business Here I Am Loading UP The Frame To MY shop To Sandblast This Rust Stick... This Was Yesturday 11-11-07 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Gettin Ready To Blast This Baby... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Skim

lookin good!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 12 2007, 08:59 PM~9213168
> *lookin good!
> *



Thanks Skim


Heres Another Pic


----------



## Loco 61

today When I Pulled Up At That House I Saw A Couple Of Goodies Setting OUtside


----------



## Loco 61

Truck FLoor Pan / Right Side Rocker


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## Loco 61

Couple More Things


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 12 2007, 08:26 PM~9213405
> *Couple More Things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I cant wait for the days when I start getting presents at my house like that!


----------



## Loco 61

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: You SHould Of Saw My Face It Was Just Like This Little Guy Right Here :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

This Will Be Me In A Couple Of Months Just Not That High... :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

At the speed your working it may 1 month!!!!! Looks good homie...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Damn homie you're on a roll !!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 14 2007, 10:53 AM~9225208
> *At the speed your working it may 1 month!!!!!  Looks good homie...
> *



Thanks.. Right Now Im Getting My Frame Ready To Get Fully Wraped Should Be Ready About 2 1/2 Weeks..


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 14 2007, 02:38 PM~9226876
> *Thanks.. Right Now Im Getting My Frame Ready To Get  Fully Wraped Should Be Ready About 2 1/2 Weeks..
> *



who's wraping it ? 

what kind of set up you doing on it ?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 14 2007, 02:44 PM~9226916
> *who's wraping it ?
> 
> what kind of set up you doing on it ?
> *


Arelio From AM Customs He Knows Luis to.. .. Im Thinking About Going With Pro Hoppers Two Comp For The Back An Two Pistons For The Front.. 8 Bats Front N 4 Bats 4 Tha Back.. Thinkin 16" or 18" Back 6" or 8" For The Front.. Hey U Still Got The Rearend?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 14 2007, 03:46 PM~9227864
> *Arelio From AM Customs He Knows Luis to.. .. Im Thinking About Going With Pro Hoppers  Two Comp For The Back An Two Pistons For The Front..  8 Bats Front N 4 Bats 4 Tha Back.. Thinkin 16" or 18" Back  6" or 8" For The Front.. Hey U Still Got The Rearend?
> *



:cheesy: serious business right there :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 14 2007, 04:46 PM~9227864
> *Arelio From AM Customs He Knows Luis to.. .. Im Thinking About Going With Pro Hoppers  Two Comp For The Back An Two Pistons For The Front..  8 Bats Front N 4 Bats 4 Tha Back.. Thinkin 16" or 18" Back  6" or 8" For The Front.. Hey U Still Got The Rearend?
> *



let me post a pic tomarrow !  











:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Here Are My New Floor Pans JUst Got Today.... :biggrin: Im Selling MY Old / New Ones.. $ 235 Will Take Offers ... 


Here Are The Plugs For The Pans....









Front Driver Side...









:biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Loco 61

Today I Took Every Thing Off My Frame.. Getting It Ready To Drop it Off..


----------



## Loco 61

Here I Am Pullin The Rearend From Under The Frame...


----------



## Loco 61

Time Just Flys by When Im Fixin My Ride.. It Got Dark On Me.


----------



## Loco 61

You Have To Be Careful When You Take Off Those A-Arms All Together.. My Frame Hittin Witches With Out No Pumps....


----------



## Loco 61

Here Are Is The Rightside ...


----------



## Loco 61

Front Suspension


----------



## Loco 61

My Mufflers


----------



## Loco 61

Thats My Sunday Beside Making A Trip To D-Town To Sell My WW Tires To A Hommie From Texarkana N A Light Bezel To Jerry,,, Sup Jerry .. Those Grill Guard Tits Are Nice Thanks Bro...


----------



## -SUPER62-

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 18 2007, 07:44 PM~9255364
> *Thats My Sunday  Beside Making A Trip To D-Town To Sell My WW Tires  To A Hommie From Texarkana N A Light Bezel To Jerry,,, Sup Jerry .. Those Grill Guard Tits Are Nice  Thanks Bro...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

Taking My Frame To AM CUSTOMS Here In Fort Worth... Im Getting It Boxed 3/8" In The Rear.. And 1/4" In The Front... :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg

nice build...and the rate your going ... $$$$ 

its gonna be nice


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Nov 23 2007, 03:48 PM~9288685
> *nice build...and the rate your going ... $$$$
> 
> its gonna be nice
> *


X2


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Nov 23 2007, 03:48 PM~9288685
> *nice build...and the rate your going ... $$$$
> 
> its gonna be nice
> *


x3


----------



## Loco 61

Went To The OG Junkyard Today.. Found Acouple Of Things.... Taking That Rear Fender is Harder Then I Thought... I Think Next Time Im Going To Use A Torch... The Only Thing I had Was A Grinder... .. Next Week Im Going To Get The Otherside.. Im Thinking About Selling This Fender...


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

Heres Some Extra Tail Light Bezels.....


----------



## kandychromegsxr

I Need To Rechrome Its








[/quote]

I would like to have the if ya wanna sell or got an extra


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 23 2007, 07:15 PM~9290465
> *Went To The OG Junkyard Today.. Found Acouple Of Things.... Taking That Rear Fender is Harder Then I Thought... I Think Next Time Im Going To Use A Torch... The Only Thing I had Was A Grinder... .. Next Week Im Going To Get The Otherside.. Im Thinking About Selling This Fender...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much????


----------



## -SUPER62-

TTT fo another funky town Impala... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Gotta love it :biggrin:


----------



## DEVINERI

GOOD PROGRESS BRO I WISH WE HAD JUNKYARDS LIKE THAT AROUND HERE IN RHODE ISLAND


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 23 2007, 08:15 PM~9290465
> *Went To The OG Junkyard Today.. Found Acouple Of Things.... Taking That Rear Fender is Harder Then I Thought... I Think Next Time Im Going To Use A Torch... The Only Thing I had Was A Grinder... .. Next Week Im Going To Get The Otherside..
> *


Fuck using a torch you need a cordless sawzall


----------



## Loco 61

Got Two Set Of These Babies In Anyone Need A Set Hit Me Up... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

Heres My Junky A$$ Garage


----------



## Loco 61

Tonight I Went To Check Out My Frame.. N Stoped By My Homies House To Scoop Him Up.. Thought I'd Check Out his Ride....


----------



## Loco 61

Heres Some Pics Of My Frame In Progress .. Should Be Done Tomorrow..


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

Here My Glove Box Door I Got From Ebay Acouple Of Months Back


----------



## Loco 61

Anyone Looking For A 63 4 Speed SS ???? $5500


----------



## Skim

damn the frame is coming along good man, you have templates for the frame?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2007, 01:14 AM~9481939
> *damn the frame is coming along good man, you have templates for the frame?
> *


Thanks Skim ..Arelio From A&M Is Doing The Frame He Does Have The Templates ... I'll Ask Him Whats He Going To Do With Them.. I Know His Do Two Frames After Mine....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 19 2007, 12:19 AM~9481961
> *Thanks Skim ..Arelio From A&M Is Doing The Frame He Does Have The Templates ... I'll Ask Him Whats He Going To Do With Them.. I Know His Do Two Frames After Mine....
> *


cool, tell that fool to let me copy them bitches! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

OK Heres Tha 63


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2007, 01:24 AM~9481998
> *cool, tell that fool to let me copy them bitches! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp

say cash aint it past your bed time!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Dec 19 2007, 01:43 AM~9482110
> *say cash aint it past your bed time!
> *


Hell No... $hit You Know Me...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Dec 19 2007, 01:43 AM~9482110
> *say cash aint it past your bed time!
> *


GET BACK TO WORK!!! :uh:


----------



## sixty7imp

Men them bricks gonna be all crooked and you aint gonna get paid! lol


----------



## sixty7imp

Im here getting ideas for my 63


----------



## Loco 61

Today Im Checking Out The Body.. Didnt Think They Were Going To Be This Slow...


----------



## brayz

61 BUBBLE MY FAVORITE I WAS EXTRA GOOD THIS YEAR HOPEFULLY SANTA WILL BRING ME ONE :yes:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by brayz_@Dec 19 2007, 04:05 PM~9485366
> *61 BUBBLE MY FAVORITE I WAS EXTRA GOOD THIS YEAR HOPEFULLY SANTA WILL BRING ME ONE :yes:
> *


Hey You Never Know Wat Santa Might Bring...


----------



## fortworthmex

HEY LOCO WHERE IS AM CUSTOMS AT??/ HOW MUCH THEY CHARGE FOR A FRAME??? NEXT YEAR HOPEFULLY ILL GET MY SHIT READY!!! HOPEFULLY


----------



## fortworthmex

IS THIS IT??


----------



## Skim

looks like it


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 20 2007, 12:29 AM~9489502
> *IS THIS IT??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS IT!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 19 2007, 12:56 AM~9481808
> *Heres Some Pics Of My Frame In Progress .. Should Be Done Tomorrow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Thor hammer.


----------



## fortworthmex

KOOL!! I HEARD ALOT ABOUT THAT SHOP JUST DIDNT KNOW WHERE IT WAS AT


----------



## Loco 61

They've Done A Couple Of Cars That Came In LOWERIDER Magazine.. They Do Some Bad A$$ Work...  You Should Go Check Them Out...


----------



## knight time

Nice work...Makes me not feel so bad on the work i have to do to mine.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Dec 21 2007, 05:53 PM~9503414
> *Nice work...Makes me not feel so bad on the work i have to do to mine.
> *


$h!t When We're Done Wit Our 61's We'll Be Doing This :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Nov 23 2007, 03:48 PM~9288685
> *nice build...and the rate your going ... $$$$
> 
> its gonna be nice
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 21 2007, 05:58 PM~9504245
> *$h!t When We're Done Wit Our 61's  We'll Be Doing This :biggrin:
> *


Thats for damn sure.... :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp

Hell yea loco my chrome water pump for the 67 came in today and the pulleys.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Dec 22 2007, 02:49 PM~9508860
> *Hell yea loco my chrome water pump for the 67 came in today and the pulleys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats F&$%#d Up Wheres Mine?? Cool


----------



## R0L0

Lookin good bro... I miss my 61


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 23 2007, 12:08 PM~9513773
> *Lookin good bro... I miss my 61
> *


Thanks


----------



## somos1reyes

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

COWBOYZ! Just Had To Say That First... Here Som Pics Of Tha Floors


----------



## Loco 61

Here The Driverside Outter Rocker


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

Looking Above Inter Rocker N Front Floorbace..


----------



## Loco 61

Passenger Side Outter Rocker..


----------



## Loco 61

Passenger Side Inter Rocker / Floorbrace


----------



## Skim




----------



## Loco 61

Pass Inter Rocker


----------



## Loco 61

Looking Down At the Passenger Side Out / Inter Rockers


----------



## Loco 61

Floor Pans Before Getting Welded In


----------



## Loco 61

MORE PICS


----------



## Loco 61

Under The Pan


----------



## Loco 61

Some More Pics


----------



## Loco 61

Trunk


----------



## Skim

DAMN getting down


----------



## Loco 61

Heres My Trip Yesterday with One Of My Hommies "sity7imp" We Went To Check Out Some OG Yards In Azle N Boyd Texas


----------



## Loco 61

I Just Picked Up My Wraped Frame.. I'll Post More Pics Tomorrow...


----------



## DEVINERI

looks real good


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 6 2007, 09:06 PM~9171535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE THIS PIC FATHER AND SON :yes: :worship:


----------



## sixty7imp

The frame looking good loco


----------



## -SUPER62-

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco

:thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

:thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

frame looks bad as hell!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 23 2007, 01:31 PM~9514574
> *Heres My Trip Yesterday with One Of My Hommies  "sity7imp"  We Went To Check Out Some OG Yards  In Azle N Boyd Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like fun, when we going car hunting :biggrin: i love spending a day doing that shit


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 25 2007, 12:42 AM~9525358
> *looks like fun, when we going car hunting :biggrin:  i love spending a day doing that shit
> *


Just Let Me Know When Skim...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 25 2007, 12:40 AM~9525336
> *frame looks bad as hell!
> *


thanks.. Looks Like Its Molded Too... He Did A Good Job On it..


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 23 2007, 01:31 PM~9514574
> *Heres My Trip Yesterday with One Of My Hommies  "sity7imp"  We Went To Check Out Some OG Yards  In Azle N Boyd Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheres this at? any info on it ? parts yard?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 25 2007, 01:08 AM~9525595
> *wheres this at? any info on it ? parts yard?
> *


What Kind Of Cars Are You Looking For?


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 23 2007, 08:21 PM~9517008
> *I Just Picked Up My  Wraped Frame.. I'll Post More Pics Tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Frame looks good homie...Aurelio gets down...


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 25 2007, 12:10 AM~9525605
> *What Kind Of Cars Are You Looking For?
> *


dono i just wanna go there..

anything pre 60's 50's chevrolet and mopar. late 30s and 40s also maybe ..


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 25 2007, 03:53 PM~9528558
> *dono i just wanna go there..
> 
> anything pre 60's 50's chevrolet and mopar. late 30s and 40s also maybe ..
> *


Let Me Find There # N I'll Send It To You....


----------



## 214monte

Whats up homie still got them floor pans?


----------



## Austin Ace

How long did it take for them to do your frame?


----------



## Loco 61

About 2 1/2 Weeks...


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX

looks good . the name of that shop '' A&M Custome '' PHONE 817- 923- 7609 3409 South Grove FORT WORTH TX 76110 .


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 23 2007, 07:21 PM~9517008
> *I Just Picked Up My  Wraped Frame.. I'll Post More Pics Tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Dec 29 2007, 10:51 PM~9561807
> *looks good . the name of that shop '' A&M Custome '' PHONE 817- 923- 7609  3409 South Grove FORT WORTH TX 76110 .
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER

looking good :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 26 2007, 12:22 PM~9534245
> *Let Me Find There # N I'll Send It To You....
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Wheres the cruise at


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 27 2007, 01:50 PM~9542408
> *About 2 1/2 Weeks...
> *


Damn!!...he's had my homies frame for like a year now.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Jan 13 2008, 08:53 PM~9684863
> *Damn!!...he's had my homies frame for like a year now.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

Any new Pic's ? ............................ :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Here Goes Somes Pics I Took Acouple Of Weeks Ago Of Some OF The Body Work


----------



## Loco 61

Heres Some Pics Of My Chrome Differential, That My Hommie David From Techniques Hooked Me Up With. Later On Down The Line Im Planning To Switch To A Versailles-Ford 9-inch Rearend .. But For Now This Is Cool.. Im Trying To Hav It Out By This Spring..


----------



## Loco 61

Here I Am Trying To Take These Trailing Arms Off My Old Rear End.. Ima Sandblast Them N Reinforce Them.. Dont Know If Ima Do Powdercoat Chrome Or Just Sandard Chrome.. :dunno: .. Im Also Going Ahead N Keeping The Old Rearend For The Brackets To Swap Out w Tha 9" Later On  




















I Had A Problem Taking Off The L Bolts Where The Shock N Trailing Arms Go.. But Jerry Helped Me Out With That... Thanks Jerry


----------



## Loco 61

These Are Pics From Earlier The Frame Is Fully Wraped .. It Has 3/8" From The Center To The Rear On Sides.. N The Rest Is 1/4".. It Looks Like Its Moulded But Ima Dyna Glass & Bando It.Im Starting Off Thick Then Sanding It Back Down To Make It Look Real Nice... Im Think ABout Getting It Powercoated Chrome But Not Sure Yet... 




























































































































I Still Have A Long WaZ To Go... :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 17 2008, 12:03 AM~9715843
> * Later On Down The Line Im Planning To Switch To A Versailles-Ford 9-inch Rearend .. But For Now This Is Cool..
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 17 2008, 12:30 AM~9716089
> *Im Think ABout Getting It Powercoated Chrome But Not Sure Yet...
> 
> 
> *


you wont beable to powdercoat it once you use the filler :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2008, 02:28 AM~9716499
> *you wont beable to powdercoat it once you use the filler :0
> *



Guess I Hav To Go w/ Same Candy As The Body N Belly... :uh: :biggrin: Thats Cool Too...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 17 2008, 01:46 AM~9716622
> *Guess I Hav To Go w/ Same Candy As The Body N Belly... :uh:  :biggrin:  Thats Cool Too...
> *


yep, painted frames always come out nicer to me because you can do a lot more of what you want when you are finishing it up with the filler.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2008, 02:50 AM~9716639
> *yep, painted frames always come out nicer to me because you can do a lot more of what you want when you are finishing it up with the filler.
> *



I Havent Forgot About U Skim... Let Me See If Aurileo Will Make Me Copies Of Those Frame Templates... I Know For MOst Of The Bottom An Top He Used Some Already To Size... Not Sure What The Size Was Tho


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 17 2008, 01:58 AM~9716702
> *I Havent Forgot About U Skim... Let Me See If Aurileo Will Make Me Copies Of Those Frame Templates... I Know For MOst Of The Bottom An Top He Used Some Already To Size... Not Sure What The Size Was Tho
> *


cool!


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 17 2008, 01:03 AM~9715843
> *Heres Some Pics Of My Chrome Differential, That My Hommie David From Techniques Hooked Me Up With. Later On Down The Line Im Planning To Switch To A Versailles-Ford 9-inch Rearend .. But For Now This Is Cool.. Im Trying To Hav It Out By This Spring..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hope it serves you as well as it did me Homie.............

Ill keep a eye out for another 9" 



> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 17 2008, 01:30 AM~9716089
> *These Are Pics From Earlier  The Frame Is Fully Wraped .. It Has 3/8" From The Center  To The Rear On Sides.. N The Rest Is 1/4".. It Looks Like Its Moulded But Ima Dyna Glass & Bando It.Im Starting Off Thick Then Sanding It Back Down To Make It Look Real Nice... Im Think ABout Getting It Powercoated Chrome But Not Sure Yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Still Have A Long WaZ To Go... :uh:
> *


Looking Good !




> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 17 2008, 02:50 AM~9716639-->
> 
> 
> 
> yep, painted frames always come out nicer to me because you can do a lot more of what you want when you are finishing it up with the filler.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2
> 
> You should Pinstripe and leaf that bish. :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Jan 17 2008, 02:58 AM~9716702
> *I Havent Forgot About U Skim... Let Me See If Aurileo Will Make Me Copies Of Those Frame Templates... I Know For MOst Of The Bottom An Top He Used Some Already To Size... Not Sure What The Size Was Tho
> *


If it's not to much ... can I get a copy from one of you ... Im fixing to start on my other frame as soon as my cash flow starts flowing ........


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 17 2008, 08:13 AM~9717621
> *Hope it serves you as well as it did me Homie.............
> 
> Ill keep a eye out for another 9"
> Looking Good !
> X2
> 
> You should Pinstripe and leaf that bish.  :cheesy:
> If it's not to much ... can I get a copy from one of you ... Im fixing to start on my other frame as soon as my cash flow starts flowing ........
> *


9 inch hummmm!!! i wounder how has some


----------



## wired61

very nice build,,nice progress..keep up the good work.....


Skim,,,how bout hookin me up with some templates for frame when u get them :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

Que onda loco

here is pelusa's ride $4k OBO


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Jan 17 2008, 04:59 PM~9720376
> *9 inch hummmm!!! i wounder how has some
> *


 :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by BackBump61+Jan 17 2008, 05:59 PM~9720376-->
> 
> 
> 
> 9 inch hummmm!!! i wounder how has some
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jan 18 2008, 10:40 AM~9725876
> *:0
> *




This is the Place I tolled you had 3 or 4 just layig on the floor....
It's a Rat Rod Shop up in Shermen Tx.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 18 2008, 10:43 AM~9725889
> *This is the Place I tolled you had 3 or 4 just layig on the floor....
> It's a Rat Rod Shop up in Shermen Tx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1TUFF62

:thumbsup: :loco:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## 1TUFF62

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Dec 23 2007, 09:05 PM~9517766
> *LOVE THIS PIC FATHER AND SON :yes:  :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Loco 61

Right Now Im Working On The Rear Contral Arms.. Heres Some Pics Of What I Did Tonight...  
These Are Before Pix


----------



## Loco 61

This Is What I Use To Sandblast Cast Stone Address Blocks But Right Now Using It To Clean off All This $h!t Off..


----------



## Loco 61

A Couple Of Hours Later... Heres How They Look






















Letter Im Going To Cut Out The Spring Brackets.. N Weld A Support In The Center Then Box It In .. Not Sure How Just But I'll Figure Something Out.


----------



## Loco 61

Went To AutoZone N Picked Up The Some Stuff They Had On BackOrder.. :biggrin: 
Alot Of This Stuff Is Cheaper Gettin It From AZone Then Ordering It From A Book


----------



## Loco 61

I Posted A Topic On Paint & Body About How To Polish Stainless Steel.. So Went HomeDepot N Picked This Up.. I Already Have A Grinder That The Shop.. But I Need One For The House..Ive Never Poslished Anything In My Life Hope It Comes Out Good..












Im Going To Try This Cream Out..


----------



## 1TUFF62

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 23 2008, 11:17 PM~9769297
> *Went To AutoZone N Picked Up The Some Stuff They Had On BackOrder.. :biggrin:
> Alot Of This Stuff Is Cheaper Gettin It From AZone Then Ordering It From A Book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 24 2008, 12:23 AM~9769350
> *I Posted A Topic On Paint & Body About How To Polish Stainless Steel.. So Went HomeDepot N Picked This Up.. I Already Have A Grinder That The Shop.. But I Need One For The House..Ive Never Poslished Anything In My Life Hope It Comes Out Good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im Going To Try This Cream Out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Post some pics during the polishing process so we can see it step by step. I am thinking of doing the same thing.


----------



## Forgiven 63

Nice work homie ..................


----------



## OneStopCustoms

damn, i'm loving this thread... good job on the car man, looks as if its going to come out good.


----------



## Loco 61

Thanks


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 24 2008, 10:20 AM~9771206
> *Post some pics during the polishing process so we can see it step by step. I am thinking of doing the same thing.
> *


Kool I'll Take Those Pix..


----------



## Loco 61

Heres More $h!t I Got This Past Saturday At The Swapmeet At Lagrave
But I Still Hav A Little Ways To Go Before Putting This $h!t On. :uh:


----------



## Loco 61

Heres Tha Skirts.. I Tried Getting Some OGs On Ebay But Got Out Biddid :uh: 











Monday Went To Pickup My Paint.. Going With House Of Kolors ( Tangerine Over BC12 ) 










I Hope This Is Enough $h!ts Not Cheap :uh: Top Will Be HOK Clear.. N The Bottom Will Be Some Regular Clear.. Im Not Painting It So Thats A Good Thing.


----------



## Loco 61

Heres Where Ive Been Last Couple OF Days In My Garage Reinforcing My Rear Contral Arms N Plating The Bottom.. 










This Will Be Going Inside The Housing.. On Its Side... Yeah First time Cutting Something Out. :biggrin: 











When I Put It In There It Was A Little To Tall So I Had Grind Grind Grind...











Here It Is Nice Fit After An Hour Later... Im Only Puting 1/4" Plate On One Side Of Each Arm..










Yeah I Know I Sux At Welding... First Time Of Really Welding Something.. Got To Learn Some How.. :0 










Heres The 1/4" Top Plate That Will Cover The Back Made Sure To Make It Extra Long On Each Side To Wrap It.


----------



## Loco 61

Here Im Getting Ready To Weld it Shut...











I Was Trying To Find A Way To Bend This.. So I Come Up With This.. I Got A Tube Welded It To The Overhang.. Then Started Bending..



















Heres How IT Looked When I Did Both Sides




























Then Cliped Those Ears


----------



## Loco 61

I'll Be Take More Pic.. On The Polishing Of TheTrim Just Been Real Busy.. :uh:


----------



## blanco

Good work dog like a pro


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 30 2008, 11:04 AM~9821084
> *Good work dog like a pro
> *


im Trying :0


----------



## sixty7imp

x2


----------



## ElMonte74'

Looking really good homie.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 31 2008, 12:10 AM~9827822
> *Looking really good homie.
> *


Thanks Homies


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 30 2008, 09:13 AM~9820462
> *Heres Tha Skirts.. I Tried Getting Some OGs On Ebay But Got Out Biddid :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monday Went To Pickup My Paint.. Going With House Of Kolors ( Tangerine Over BC12 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Hope This Is Enough $h!ts Not Cheap :uh:  Top Will Be HOK Clear.. N The Bottom Will Be Some Regular Clear..  Im Not Painting It So Thats A Good Thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You could have cut some cost with getting some PPG basecoat. Then just get a quart or so of the HOK basecoat to spray over the PPG. HOK basecoats don't cover worth a shit. Good luck with the paint.  The car is going to turn out nice!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 30 2008, 08:13 AM~9820462
> *
> Monday Went To Pickup My Paint.. Going With House Of Kolors ( Tangerine Over BC12 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Hope This Is Enough $h!ts Not Cheap :uh:  Top Will Be HOK Clear.. N The Bottom Will Be Some Regular Clear..  Im Not Painting It So Thats A Good Thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ChaChing!


----------



## westsidebagos

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 30 2008, 09:17 AM~9820766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll Be Take More Pic.. On The Polishing Of TheTrim Just Been Real Busy..  :uh:
> *


  bad ass work homie......


----------



## pssst

Hey just some frienly advice turn up the heat on the welder, might turn the speed up a tad............for better penetration. Makes the reinforcing more worthwhile.....good clean up work :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 1 2008, 05:14 AM~9839408
> *Hey just some frienly advice turn up the heat on the welder, might turn the speed up a tad............for better penetration.  Makes the reinforcing more worthwhile.....good clean up work :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks For The Advice Bro... Need All The Feed Back I Can Get.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROYAL IMAGE 1965

looking good....


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 23 2007, 12:31 PM~9514574
> *Heres My Trip Yesterday with One Of My Hommies  "sity7imp"  We Went To Check Out Some OG Yards  In Azle N Boyd Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I NEED THAT!!! HOW MUCH!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 5 2008, 04:58 PM~9870902
> *I NEED THAT!!! HOW MUCH!
> *


U realy Want it .. il :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 5 2008, 05:08 PM~9871781
> *U realy Want  it .. il :0
> *


fuck yeah how much?!! i just dont know how id get it to detroit


----------



## KERRBSS

find out how much and let me know please


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 5 2008, 08:12 PM~9872195
> *find out how much and let me know please
> *


  kOOL I'LL LET YOU KNOW...


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## Loco 61

My New Project Ride










Anyone Have A Craw Tag Decoder


----------



## Loco 61

This One Will Probably Take Little Long Than My Bubbletop


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 61impala831

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 10 2008, 08:59 PM~9911624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not bad! I cant wait to see itr in person  The donor is sitting right next to it and I see another 61 in the distance. :biggrin:


----------



## Leonelmtz2003

Great find! :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 10 2008, 09:59 PM~9911624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey look at me, Im in the pic!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 10 2008, 07:59 PM~9911624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: when ya goin to start the build up?


----------



## Skim

looks like theres a lot of good shit in that yard.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 11 2008, 10:38 AM~9915140
> *:thumbsup:  when ya goin to start the build up?
> *


Have To Finish Up Tha Bubbletop First... Not To Sure When But I Cant Wait....


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 11 2008, 09:04 AM~9915241
> *looks like theres a lot of good shit in that yard.
> *


X2


----------



## lone star

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

looks good alex


----------



## topdog

LOOKS GOOD BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

post more pics of the rag :0


----------



## lone star

so you ready to double up i got a homeboy ready...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2008, 05:56 PM~9926413
> *so you ready to double up i got a homeboy ready...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 12 2008, 06:53 PM~9926376
> *post more pics of the rag :0
> *


I'll Post Some More Pics Tonight... Just Got It Home Last Night... But Im F*$&@# Happy A$ Hell... :biggrin: Sorry Bros But NOT FOR SALE...


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 10 2008, 07:57 PM~9911608
> *This One Will Probably Take Little Long Than My Bubbletop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :biggrin: what did you pay if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## blanco

What time u get back loco


----------



## KERRBSS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry4161203


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Feb 13 2008, 08:27 AM~9931439
> *What time u get back loco
> *


Got Home At 9:30-10 But Stopped By The Shop Before Going Home


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 13 2008, 08:32 AM~9931453
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry4161203
> *


  Thanks


----------



## blanco

How dose it look


----------



## THE PETE-STA

YOU CAME UP HOMIE, WELCOME TO THE CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 13 2008, 07:28 AM~9931613
> *YOU CAME UP HOMIE, WELCOME TO THE CLUB :thumbsup:
> *


now if only i lived in texas we cood make this a family affair..... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 13 2008, 10:50 AM~9932015
> *now if only i lived in texas we cood make this a family affair..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 13 2008, 09:50 AM~9932015
> *now if only i lived in texas we cood make this a family affair..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

U just want to feel the wind go thru your hair dont cha!!! lol :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 13 2008, 07:50 AM~9932015
> *now if only i lived in texas we cood make this a family affair..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 13 2008, 07:16 AM~9931412
> *Im F*$&@# Happy A$ Hell...  :biggrin:  Sorry Bros But NOT FOR SALE...
> *


----------



## Loco 61

Couple Mor Pix


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 13 2008, 10:19 PM~9937822
> *Couple Mor Pix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 13 2008, 09:19 PM~9937822
> *Couple Mor Pix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see 2 more bubbles


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 10 2008, 09:55 PM~9911586
> *My New Project Ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone Have A Craw Tag Decoder
> *


www.1963chevrolet.com has COWL tag decoding


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 13 2008, 09:19 PM~9937822
> *Couple Mor Pix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this thing was BRAND NEW FRESH OFF THE ASSEMBLY LINE at one time :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

Thats crazy the driver side rocker doesnt exist!!!!!!!!!!!! Was the car burried somewhat on the drivers side? How is the frame? I am still tripping that the car isnt bowing in form the absence of a rocker...............

It looks complete as hell though.............I feel another super duper buildup thread coming........

   



> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 13 2008, 08:19 PM~9937822
> *Couple Mor Pix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

crazy too, I count 4 61s that guy has. 1 64 , looks like a 70 camaro, possibly a 67 or 68 camaro, an 71-72 chevelle ,70-72 elco, an unidentifiable nother rag, talk about a score!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Feb 14 2008, 03:43 PM~9943029
> *Thats crazy the driver side rocker doesnt exist!!!!!!!!!!!!  Was the car burried somewhat on the drivers side?  How is the frame?  I am still tripping that the car isnt bowing in form the absence of a rocker...............
> 
> It looks complete as hell though.............I feel another super duper buildup thread coming........
> 
> 
> *


Three 61 rag builds right here in the dfw and they all needed seriou work. Crazy shit


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2008, 05:54 PM~9943469
> *Three 61 rag builds right here in the dfw and they all needed seriou work. Crazy shit
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 14 2008, 06:03 PM~9944001
> *
> *


what up Alex.


----------



## SoTexCustomz

:angry: u fkrs and ur rags!!!


----------



## DEVINERI

nice find :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 13 2008, 08:19 PM~9937822
> *Couple Mor Pix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2008, 02:54 PM~9943469
> *Three 61 rag builds right here in the dfw and they all needed seriou work. Crazy shit
> *


and one on the left coast


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Feb 15 2008, 09:39 AM~9948945
> *and one on the left coast
> 
> 
> *


that must be me :biggrin: i may be moveing out to the west next yr thou......ARIZONA


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 15 2008, 09:26 AM~9949249
> *that must be me :biggrin: i may be moveing out to the west next yr thou......ARIZONA
> *


Last time I checked AZ wasnt on a coast

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE--

:0  this is gettin good theres will be a couple more rags cruising DFW in the near future :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Feb 15 2008, 12:28 PM~9950120
> *Last time I checked AZ wasnt on a coast
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hence the no "coast" mention in my comment :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 13 2008, 09:19 PM~9937822
> *Couple Mor Pix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cant wait to see a build up


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

man your not scared to spend the time or the money on your build. its looking good and coming along really fast! :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 15 2008, 09:35 PM~9954151
> *man your not scared to spend the time or the money on your build. its looking good and coming along really fast! :thumbsup:
> *


i thought thats how REAL RYDERS do it :dunno:


----------



## sixty7imp

Que onda Loco!  

Well after 10 years of waiting, 1800 miles total for the trip, 14 hours each way, driving through rain, hail, sleet, and snow! From Durango, CO to its new home here in Fort Worth, TX! I present you with my new 1964 Chevy IMPALA SS....









Rolling in my 64!









Bill of sale in hand, loaded up and heading to TX.


I AM SO F****NG HAPPY! THANKS FOR LETTING BORROW YOUR TRAILER HOMES... Time to rest now.


Finaly owning a 64 SS PRICELESS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Feb 18 2008, 03:30 AM~9969054
> *Que onda Loco!
> 
> Well after 10 years of waiting, 1800 miles total for the trip, 14 hours each way, driving through rain, hail, sleet, and snow!  From Durango, CO to its new home here in Fort Worth, TX!  I present you with my new 1964 Chevy IMPALA SS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling in my 64!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill of sale in hand, loaded up and heading to TX.
> I AM SO F****NG HAPPY!  THANKS FOR LETTING BORROW YOUR TRAILER HOMES...  Time to rest now.
> Finaly owning a 64 SS PRICELESS!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Hay Carlos glad you got you 64


----------



## sixty7imp

Thanks homie! and once again Thanks Alex for letting me use your trailer!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Feb 18 2008, 12:25 PM~9970253
> *Thanks homie!  and once again Thanks Alex for letting me use your trailer!
> *


No Problem.. Thats Cool U Guys Made It Back Ok... Cant Wait To See It...


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 31 2008, 06:16 AM~9829587
> *You could have cut some cost with getting some PPG basecoat. Then just get a quart or so of the HOK basecoat to spray over the PPG. HOK basecoats don't cover worth a shit. Good luck with the paint.  The car is going to turn out nice!
> *


X2


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 18 2008, 01:54 PM~9970859
> *No Problem.. Thats Cool U Guys Made It Back Ok... Cant Wait To See It...
> *


Yea we did'nt get back into town till 3:30 am, but everything was cool...U got one bad ass trailer...didnt even feel like we were towing it. People were honking at us and giving us the :thumbsup: 

The good good thing about it its 97% rust free!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Feb 18 2008, 03:16 PM~9971304
> *Yea we did'nt get back into town till 3:30 am, but everything was cool...U got one bad ass trailer...didnt even feel like we were towing it.  People were honking at us and giving us the  :thumbsup:
> 
> The good good thing about it its 97% rust free!
> *


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Feb 18 2008, 04:30 AM~9969054
> *Que onda Loco!
> 
> Well after 10 years of waiting, 1800 miles total for the trip, 14 hours each way, driving through rain, hail, sleet, and snow!  From Durango, CO to its new home here in Fort Worth, TX!  I present you with my new 1964 Chevy IMPALA SS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling in my 64!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill of sale in hand, loaded up and heading to TX.
> I AM SO F****NG HAPPY!  THANKS FOR LETTING BORROW YOUR TRAILER HOMES...  Time to rest now.
> Finaly owning a 64 SS PRICELESS!!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 another 64 in dfw  cant wait to see al l these impalas rollin,i know loco61 is ready :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry9991715


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## Loco 61

Got My Chrome Front Suspension From My Home Boy Blanco... I'll Post Some Pics Tonight....Cant Wait To Roll....


----------



## sixty7imp




----------



## Ambission

when you gunna start on that one


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Hit up =JUICE=, he's got plenty of parts


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Ambission_@Mar 6 2008, 05:32 PM~10106367
> *when you gunna start on that one
> *


The 64 Is My Homies Ride N 61 Convert Will Take Alittle While... I Need To Finish W/ My Bubbletop First .. Hope I Can Get My Frame Tomorrow . Right Now Im Working On The Front Brakes I'll Have Some Pics Tonight...


----------



## SoTexCustomz

more pics of the 61, i wanna see some chrome


----------



## -SUPER62-




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Mar 6 2008, 09:52 PM~10108559
> *more pics of the 61, i wanna see some chrome
> *


I;ll Try To Put Some CHrome On The Frame This Weekend ....


----------



## Loco 61

Heres Some Stuff I did Last Night And This Afternoon... Old To New.. Homie The Kat Was Helping Me Some Yesterday..


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## KERRBSS

no disc brakes?


----------



## Loco 61

Not Right Now.. Maybe Next Year... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Looks good bro.....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 7 2008, 10:10 AM~10111633
> *Looks good bro.....
> *


Seems Like Its Taking Forever... I Just Keep Saying To My Self one Day One Day.


----------



## sixty7imp

Just dont take 10 years like someone we know! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 7 2008, 12:51 PM~10112829
> *Just dont take 10 years like someone we know!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61

Just Picked Up My Frame From The Painter, LOOKS GOOD :biggrin: I'll Post Some Pics Later...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 7 2008, 03:39 PM~10114588
> *Just Picked Up My Frame From The Painter, LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:  I'll Post Some Pics Later...
> *


 :0


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 7 2008, 04:39 PM~10114588
> *Just Picked Up My Frame From The Painter, LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:  I'll Post Some Pics Later...
> *




:thumbsup: Orale holla at me later so I can check it out, sorry couldnt help you pick it up. I was in the middle of selling my 63.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

post pics homie.....


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 7 2008, 03:39 PM~10114588
> *Just Picked Up My Frame From The Painter, LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:  I'll Post Some Pics Later...
> *


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN! :biggrin:


----------



## blanco

quality take time! but u have never seen me roll a primered ride :guns:


----------



## blanco

:angry:


----------



## blanco

:angry:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 7 2008, 06:00 PM~10115488
> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Mar 7 2008, 08:20 PM~10116171
> *quality take time! but u have never seen me roll a primered ride  :guns:
> *



Thats the problem we never seen you roll since you sold the regal! :twak:

Anyway who said I was talking about you foo! :nono:


----------



## blanco

never seen you roll since the regal/ what about all the rides u spill the beans in...00 expo...2004 expo.... 2004 ss........ 2004 tahoe :barf:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Mar 7 2008, 09:12 PM~10116521
> *never seen you roll since the regal/ what about all the rides u spill the beans in...00 expo...2004 expo.... 2004 ss........ 2004 tahoe  :barf:
> *



Them were factory rides wey! and the 2004ss was not a real ss! Mr. conversion package. Anyway dont get booty hurt my nigg. Primered or not u roll in it.


----------



## blanco

never wen it was Primered! 2 good 4 me its not a conversion package wen u get it from the fac like that and it said that on the registration call me :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

uffin:


----------



## Texas Massacre

This is that spot in east side I was tell ya about there is a nother 64 that is not in pic and a 57 2 door hard top.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 7 2008, 11:39 PM~10117670
> *This is that spot in east side I was tell ya about there is a nother 64 that is not in pic and a 57 2 door hard top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn We Need To Hit Up This Place... Impala Heaven...


----------



## Loco 61

Ill Post More Pic Tomorrow ..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 7 2008, 11:17 PM~10117900
> *Damn We Need To Hit Up This Place... Impala Heaven...
> *


shit if you wanna go to Impala Heaven you just call and well roll out to mikes  I know the spot  Chris will tell you.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 7 2008, 12:12 AM~10110390
> *Heres Some Stuff I did Last Night And This Afternoon... Old To New.. Homie The Kat Was Helping Me Some Yesterday..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the cat was supervising like mine does.


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 8 2008, 12:44 AM~10118079
> *Ill Post More Pic Tomorrow ..
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: That mother looks clean! Dude did better than the other day with the runs and shit. Doing good Alex! :worship:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 7 2008, 11:39 PM~10117670
> *This is that spot in east side I was tell ya about there is a nother 64 that is not in pic and a 57 2 door hard top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 Where is this at Chris!!! Thats in my hood and I dont even know about it! :0 





Say Skim where's that place at? That is impala heaven. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 8 2008, 04:46 AM~10119341
> *:0  Where is this at Chris!!!  Thats in my hood and I dont even know about it! :0
> Say Skim where's that place at?  That is impala heaven. :biggrin:
> *


Tyler, Tx


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 8 2008, 06:13 AM~10119355
> *Tyler, Tx
> *



We need to get together and hit it up next week or one of these days. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

I know. I need to roll over there and get the glass for my bubble top :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

I can get some parts for my 64, we need to come up with a master plan.lol anyway Im off to OK to pick up the engine for my 64 and found a bad ass deal on some disc brakes for the 67 up there too. should be back later in the afternoon.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 8 2008, 05:20 AM~10119364
> *I can get some parts for my 64, we need to come up with a master plan.lol anyway Im off to OK to pick up the engine for my 64 and found a bad ass deal on some disc brakes for the 67 up there too.  should be back later in the afternoon.
> *


 :thumbsup: happy hunting. Good luck and be careful up there


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 8 2008, 05:18 AM~10119305
> *the cat was supervising like mine does.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 8 2008, 06:20 AM~10119364
> *I can get some parts for my 64, we need to come up with a master plan.lol anyway Im off to OK to pick up the engine for my 64 and found a bad ass deal on some disc brakes for the 67 up there too.  should be back later in the afternoon.
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 8 2008, 06:17 AM~10119359
> *I know. I need to roll over there and get the glass for my bubble top  :biggrin:
> *


Lets Go Up THere... I Dont Think I'll Ever Leave That Place... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

:biggrin:


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 8 2008, 04:17 AM~10119359
> *I know. I need to roll over there and get the glass for my bubble top  :biggrin:
> *


you need glass I got glass all of it


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Mar 8 2008, 11:01 PM~10124214
> *you need glass I got glass all of it
> *


 :0 

lets work something out


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 8 2008, 12:09 AM~10118237
> *shit if you wanna go to Impala Heaven you just call and well roll out to mikes   I know the spot  Chris will tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need an exact address. :biggrin:


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 9 2008, 02:35 PM~10127524
> *:0
> 
> lets work something out
> *


I'll give you the glass and you give me the car :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Mar 9 2008, 05:58 PM~10128236
> *I'll give you the glass and you give me the car :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 9 2008, 05:02 PM~10128259
> *:0
> *


might go and pick some more stuff from Richard


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Loco 61

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTWwvCoI3ao&feature=related


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 14 2008, 10:00 PM~10171401
> *
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTWwvCoI3ao&feature=related
> 
> *


----------



## Loco 61

Just Flipped This Heavy Ass Frame Over.. Thanks Homies For Helping.
Here Is Some Pics Of The A-Arms … 




























:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Here You Go sixty7imp


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 15 2008, 03:36 PM~10176155
> *Here You Go sixty7imp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


let me hold somethin :biggrin:


----------



## elias




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 15 2008, 04:36 PM~10176155
> *Here You Go sixty7imp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need dat.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 15 2008, 04:36 PM~10176155
> *Here You Go sixty7imp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REMEMBER THA TIME I LENT YOU 50,000 WELL I LIKE YOU TO PAY IT BACK........


? ON THE 58 VERTS WHATS THE PRICE ON THEM AND WILL YOU TAKE TRADE PLUS CASH FOR ONE OF THEM .......REAL TALK....PM ME PLEASE.. :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 15 2008, 05:29 PM~10176118
> *Just Flipped This Heavy Ass Frame Over.. Thanks Homies For Helping.
> Here Is Some Pics Of The A-Arms …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


DAYMN All out huh?


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 15 2008, 05:36 PM~10176155
> *Here You Go sixty7imp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 15 2008, 04:29 PM~10176118
> *Just Flipped This Heavy Ass Frame Over.. Thanks Homies For Helping.
> Here Is Some Pics Of The A-Arms …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Now I see how come you needed help lifting that. I forgot how nice and shiney everything is now :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

You need to have your guard cat watching the frame 24x7


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 7 2008, 01:12 AM~10110390
> *Heres Some Stuff I did Last Night And This Afternoon... Old To New.. Homie The Kat Was Helping Me Some Yesterday..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Tell that fool he aint getting no treats if someone fuks with it! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## DUVAL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2008, 11:09 PM~10118237
> *shit if you wanna go to Impala Heaven you just call and well roll out to mikes   I know the spot  Chris will tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where is this?


----------



## elias

:dunno: :tears:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 16 2008, 04:48 PM~10181602
> *Where is this?
> *


x2 the white 61 look to be in great shape form the pic.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

TX


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 15 2008, 03:29 PM~10176118
> *Just Flipped This Heavy Ass Frame Over.. Thanks Homies For Helping.
> Here Is Some Pics Of The A-Arms …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


DAMN THAT LOOKS GOOD!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 8 2008, 02:09 AM~10118237
> *shit if you wanna go to Impala Heaven you just call and well roll out to mikes   I know the spot  Chris will tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 8 2008, 12:09 AM~10118237
> *shit if you wanna go to Impala Heaven you just call and well roll out to mikes   I know the spot  Chris will tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


have u been at the 1 in hwy 78 by wylie theres a lot of impalas in real good shape.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Mar 17 2008, 11:35 AM~10187103
> *have u been at the 1 in hwy 78 by wylie theres a lot of impalas in real good shape.
> *


Havent But Would Like 2 Check It Out.


----------



## DUVAL

damn this was on pge 3.... :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 19 2008, 03:40 PM~10207112
> *damn this was on pge 3.... :0
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

damn where is this place at


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2008, 03:43 PM~10207596
> *damn where is this place at
> *


x2 ... i need a windshield


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 19 2008, 04:55 PM~10207661
> *x2 ... i need a windshield
> *


Ask Skim


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 19 2008, 04:01 PM~10207701
> *Ask Skim
> *


we might as well forget that place ever existed now :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 19 2008, 02:40 PM~10207112
> *damn this was on pge 3.... :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 thats a party foul!


----------



## el presidente

:0 where is this


----------



## THE PETE-STA

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 19 2008, 06:40 PM~10207927
> *we might as well forget that place ever existed now  :uh:
> *


You know you done fucked up, you know that right?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 19 2008, 10:23 PM~10211243
> *You know you done fucked up, you know that right?
> *


----------



## Loco 61

:0 Why U Wanna F%#K Up Like That For :dunno: :uh:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 20 2008, 07:13 AM~10213204
> *:0  Why U Wanna F%#K Up Like That For :dunno:  :uh:
> *


Now Everyone Is Askin :uh:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 15 2008, 03:29 PM~10176118
> *Just Flipped This Heavy Ass Frame Over.. Thanks Homies For Helping.
> Here Is Some Pics Of The A-Arms …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i think your cylinder is going to hit the arm mounting bar dood


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 20 2008, 07:21 AM~10213227
> *i think your cylinder is going to hit the arm mounting bar dood
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 20 2008, 08:21 AM~10213227
> *i think your cylinder is going to hit the arm mounting bar dood
> *


theres that werd again


----------



## wannahop

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 20 2008, 05:21 AM~10213227
> *i think your cylinder is going to hit the arm mounting bar dood
> *


x2


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2008, 12:59 AM~10212501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  WHY'D YOU GO DO THAT :roflmao: :roflmao: 


WHAT UP MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

so i gotta find it on my own


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 20 2008, 11:01 AM~10214252
> *so i gotta find it on my own
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 20 2008, 11:41 AM~10214461
> *:yes:
> *


damn


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2008, 02:59 AM~10212501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Loco 61

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex

i know where that impala heaven is at... LETS RENT A SMALL BUS AND WELL ALL GO THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 29 2008, 03:06 PM~10284203
> *i know where that impala heaven is at... LETS RENT A SMALL BUS AND WELL ALL GO THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Kool


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn I need to get me a Impala baddd.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2008, 08:38 PM~10285841
> *damn I need to get me a Impala baddd.
> *



yeah me too


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 20 2008, 06:21 AM~10213227
> *i think your cylinder is going to hit the arm mounting bar dood
> *


thats some bad ass hit man :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 29 2008, 03:06 PM~10284203
> *i know where that impala heaven is at... LETS RENT A SMALL BUS AND WELL ALL GO THERE :biggrin:
> *



Not a yellow short bus! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 30 2008, 11:01 AM~10288811
> *Not a yellow short bus! LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Elpintor

Waz up Loco61? Your build up is looking good . Can't wait to see the final result.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 30 2008, 09:04 PM~10292723
> *Waz up Loco61? Your build up is looking good . Can't wait to see the final result.
> *


I Havent Really Done Much Lately Iv Been Busy... I Need More Daylight Time.. :uh: I Got One Hour Of Sleepy Last Night... Work Has Been Kickin My Ass Lately :around:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 31 2008, 07:21 AM~10295720
> *I Havent Really Done Much Lately Iv Been Busy... I Need More Daylight Time.. :uh: I Got One Hour Of Sleepy Last Night... Work Has Been Kickin My Ass Lately :around:
> *


IT WILL PAY OFF IN THE END ... :biggrin: 

BUT ONE HOUR OF SLEEP MIGHT MAKE A NIKKUA CALLL IN(REAL TALK) :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 31 2008, 08:21 AM~10295720
> *I Havent Really Done Much Lately Iv Been Busy... I Need More Daylight Time.. :uh: I Got One Hour Of Sleepy Last Night... Work Has Been Kickin My Ass Lately :around:
> *



Yea it kick your ass but busted my nuts! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

61 Impala Grill Guard Bumper Tips... They Are Aluminum Ready For Chrome Or Polish.. These Aluminum Bumpers Also Look Good Just The Way They Are.. Custom Made For Show Cars .. $ 125 Shipped.. To The Lower 48 States.. PM Me With Any Questions..


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 9 2008, 10:46 PM~10377370
> *61 Impala Grill Guard Bumper Tips... They Are Aluminum Ready For Chrome Or Polish.. These Aluminum Bumpers Also Look Good Just The Way They Are.. Custom Made For Show Cars ..  $ 125  Shipped.. To The Lower 48 States.. PM Me With Any Questions..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was just getting ready to machine a pair myself :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

Nother Pic I Found...


----------



## fortworthmex

:biggrin: THAT IS NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 9 2008, 08:52 PM~10377432
> *Nother Pic I Found...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


had to get my shades for this one... :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 9 2008, 10:39 PM~10378004
> *had to get my shades for this one... :nicoderm:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## bigstew22

If you guys roll out to that Impala heaven junk yard please send me a pm or call me . I wil roll out with ya and pick up a few things for my 64 lady ! Can some one pleeeeeeeeeeease pm me the exact direction on how to get there !!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Apr 15 2008, 07:26 PM~10424635
> *If you guys roll out to that Impala heaven junk yard please send me a pm or call me . I wil roll out with ya and pick up a few things for my 64 lady ! Can some one pleeeeeeeeeeease pm me the exact direction on how to get there !!!
> *



x2


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 8 2008, 01:09 AM~10118237
> *shit if you wanna go to Impala Heaven you just call and well roll out to mikes   I know the spot  Chris will tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know of a place like that , but its not in tk :biggrin: frame looks good


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 15 2008, 08:29 PM~10425718
> *i know of a place like that , but its not in tk  :biggrin: frame looks good
> *


dave im goin to say that place got ya beat but you well on the way to it. they got ya beat with all those 58-59 rags!! wish that was my backyard!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 15 2008, 10:29 PM~10425718
> *i know of a place like that , but its not in tk  :biggrin: frame looks good
> *


Thanks.. Finished The Fuel lines An Most Of The Brake Line Last Night...Hoping To Have This It Cruisin Soon...


----------



## Loco 61

BUMP


----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## Loco 61

Damn U Woke My Lazy Ass Up.....


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 2 2008, 09:54 PM~10563887
> *:wave:
> *


Sup $h!t Wish I Had Mor Hours In A Day TO Do More To My Ride....


----------



## Loco 61

Heres Some Pics Of Under My Ride, Over The Rear Axle..


----------



## Loco 61

New Center Trunk Pan


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## fortworthmex

HOLY SHYT THAT LOOKS SO FUKIN CLEAN Man :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

nice homie


----------



## Skim

good to see some color on that bad boy :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

Is it on the frame yet?


----------



## Forgiven 63

That color is Nice ! reminds me of the sun !


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 12 2008, 09:32 PM~10640329
> *HOLY SHYT THAT LOOKS SO FUKIN CLEAN Man :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 12 2008, 08:32 PM~10640329
> *HOLY SHYT THAT LOOKS SO FUKIN CLEAN Man :thumbsup:
> *


x3 Homie :0


----------



## Loco 61

Thanks Homies... Have'nt Been To The Shop Since Saturday But It Should Be On The Frame Already....


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV

DAMN COMIN ALONG REALL CLEAN!!! I LIKE THAT COLOR TOO STANDS OUT!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## blanco

SO CLEAN NICE WORK :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

loooking jood loco :thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte

:thumbsup:


----------



## meanOne

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 12 2008, 10:18 PM~10640134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## edgarou

Hey Loco did you get anything from MJ in tyler? the reason im asking is I need parts for a 64 SS dont know if i should go with the parts he has or with reproduction. *You Rides is looking bad ass dude* :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by edgarou_@May 19 2008, 04:20 PM~10688413
> *Hey Loco did you get anything from MJ in tyler? the reason im asking is I need parts for a 64 SS dont know if i should go with the parts he has or with reproduction. You Rides is looking bad ass dude :biggrin:
> *


Thanks! Im Using Some OG Parts And Some Repo Parts... Never Been To MJs But Heard They Got Some Good $h!t ... Post Up Your Ride...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 12 2008, 10:18 PM~10640134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks nice.


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## 1TUFF62

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 7 2008, 06:18 AM~10111243
> *Not Right Now.. Maybe Next Year... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: a man wit a plan sha0o0o0o0o0o


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 12 2008, 08:18 PM~10640134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 That's shit is clean HOMIE !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## SoTexCustomz

i cant belive your already this far, looking good


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 23 2008, 09:29 AM~10719491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 23 2008, 11:23 AM~10719784
> *:cheesy:
> *


Pickin Up The Front End For Tha Rag Tomorrow.. Not Starting On It Yet Just Collecting $h!t For It....


----------



## FunkytownRoller

damn man, that shit looks good man...hey John will be up here again soon and said he will definately hook it up when he gets here...if you are still interested let me know, he should be here in a few weeks...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 23 2008, 05:40 PM~10722283
> *damn man, that shit looks good man...hey John will be up here again soon and said he will definately hook it up when he gets here...if you are still interested let me know, he should be here in  a few weeks...
> *


word?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 23 2008, 05:40 PM~10722283
> *damn man, that shit looks good man...hey John will be up here again soon and said he will definately hook it up when he gets here...if you are still interested let me know, he should be here in  a few weeks...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp

:wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2008, 06:41 PM~10722740
> *word?
> *


yep....hes supposed to come up for the torres empire show here in dallas, its gonna be one of the wego stops....i dont hink they got a date on it yet though


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 24 2008, 12:12 PM~10727408
> *yep....hes supposed to come up for the torres empire show here in dallas, its gonna be one of the wego stops....i dont hink they got a date on it yet though
> *


Thats Cool Let Me Kno....


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 24 2008, 06:02 PM~10729207
> *Thats Cool Let Me Kno....
> *


i will Alex...don't worry...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 24 2008, 06:17 PM~10729255
> *i will Alex...don't worry...
> *


Thanks Chad


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 24 2008, 12:12 PM~10727408
> *yep....hes supposed to come up for the torres empire show here in dallas, its gonna be one of the wego stops....i dont hink they got a date on it yet though
> *


Ill show my red bike at that show depending on the date


----------



## Loco 61

Heres The Front End I Picked Up Saturday.. Got It An Front Bumper , Rear Bumper , Two Sets Of Hood Hinges, And Some Misc . Stuff... For $ 180 Bucks This guy Was Just Trying To Get Rid Of This Stuff Out Of His Garage ..


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## --JUICE--

what up loco i saw u talking to sin7 at the picnic yesterday,and checkin out the famous travieso :biggrin: i think u even got an autograph from sin too :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

whats up loco, looking good homie, cant wait to see the build up of the rag


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@May 26 2008, 09:33 AM~10738000
> *what up loco i saw u talking to sin7 at the picnic yesterday,and checkin out the famous travieso :biggrin: i think u even got an autograph from sin too :biggrin:
> *


LOL.... 

Good meeting you homie.. El Travieso retaliated on me after the picnic.... check out my thread for pics..

JUICE, thanks for the help homie. And for following me all the way home.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 26 2008, 10:38 AM~10738025
> *LOL....
> 
> Good meeting you homie.. El Travieso retaliated on me after the picnic.... check out my thread for pics..
> 
> JUICE, thanks for the help homie. And for following me all the way home.
> *


I Saw It Sin7 Thats Crazy :0


----------



## Skim

Good come up Alex. Those fenders look solid!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@May 26 2008, 10:33 AM~10738000
> *what up loco i saw u talking to sin7 at the picnic yesterday,and checkin out the famous travieso :biggrin: i think u even got an autograph from sin too :biggrin:
> *


Sup JUICE Yeah Travieso Looks Nice....


----------



## Loco 61

Heres Acouple Pics Of The Grille Guard 










I Need To Take The Center Pcs Back To The Chromer.. He Didnt Fix Those Dents 
:uh:


----------



## blanco

:wave:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## sixty7imp

:| when we gonna see new pics of the car???


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 30 2008, 08:35 PM~10775325
> *:|  when we gonna see new pics of the car???
> *


x2


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 30 2008, 11:35 PM~10775325
> *:|  when we gonna see new pics of the car???
> *


Soon.  .. Just Been Busy... I Have Some More Pics Of Other $h!t I Got For IT Just Have Got Around To Postin Up Those Pics,,..


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 30 2008, 10:01 PM~10774572
> *:wave:
> *


Sup Blanco.... U Rollin Tomorrow?


----------



## sixty7imp

not me just made the house payment so I'm broke this week.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 31 2008, 12:39 AM~10776384
> *Sup Blanco.... U Rollin Tomorrow?
> *


you hitting up the junk yards today?.... :0 

Here I am sitting at home with nothing to do.....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 31 2008, 07:44 AM~10776782
> *you hitting up the junk yards today?....  :0
> 
> Here I am sitting at home with nothing to do.....
> *



I Wanted To But Ima Be Busy Today.  Next Week Fo Sho :0


----------



## Loco 61

About Time Layitlow Comes Back On :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+May 31 2008, 06:54 AM~10776793-->
> 
> 
> 
> I Wanted To But Ima Be Busy Today.   Next Week Fo Sho  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let me know this week..... I'll roll
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Jun 2 2008, 05:55 AM~10778737
> *About Time Layitlow Comes Back On  :biggrin:
> *


x2..... i was bored yesterday


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 2 2008, 07:03 AM~10779124
> *x2..... i was bored yesterday
> *


X3 at first I thought it was my computer.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV

SUP ALEX!!! SO HOW THA CAR WASH GO LAST SAT I HEARD THERE WAS SOME LOW LOW THERE ..MANN SAD IWE COULDNT MAKE IT BUT GLAD WE WAS DOIN MY SWITCHES CUZ IT WAS ALL WORTH IT!!! COME ON SAT NITE GET HERE ALREADY!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :cheesy:



TTT


----------



## Loco 61

This Pass Weekend I Wasnt Able To Roll ... Heres Some Pics Of My Ride Still Got A Little Wayz To Go....


----------



## Loco 61

I Still Need My Interior, Switches , An System And Im Sure Im Missing Something Else


----------



## Loco 61

Im Using The Same Engine (283) Just Throwin Alittle Chrome On It... Later On Im Getting A Nicer/Better One.... That Will Do For Now


----------



## 713ridaz

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

Here Is The Trunk w/ The Rack Support Mounts Sticking Out... I Still Need To Cut 
Them To Size... Im Going W/ Two Pistons & An Super Adex To The Front . & Two Comps On The Back From ProHopper... Not Sure If Im Doing 12 or 14 Batteries..


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 30 2008, 09:15 PM~10773999
> *Heres Acouple Pics Of The Grille Guard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Need To Take The Center Pcs Back To The Chromer.. He Didnt Fix Those Dents
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 10 2008, 11:20 PM~10842836
> *:biggrin:
> *


I Hav Another One On Its Way


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2008, 10:53 PM~10842589
> *Here Is The Trunk w/ The Rack Support Mounts Sticking Out... I Still Need To Cut
> Them To Size... Im Going W/ Two Pistons & An Super Adex To The Front . & Two Comps On The Back From ProHopper... Not Sure If Im Doing 12 or 14 Batteries..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 DAMNNNN LOOK AT ALL THAT TRUNK ROOM SHITTT THIS IS GONNA BE ONE BAD ASS RIDE AFTER U DONE .. :cheesy: :cheesy: SHIT THA BIGER THA BETTER GO 14 BATTERIES UR HITS WOULD BE SO FAST AND I CAN ONLY IMAGINE HOW HIGH U CAN HIT IT!!.. WOW!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2008, 11:40 PM~10842476
> *I Still Need My Interior, Switches , An System  And Im Sure Im Missing Something Else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good loc


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2008, 11:53 PM~10842589
> *Here Is The Trunk w/ The Rack Support Mounts Sticking Out... I Still Need To Cut
> Them To Size... Im Going W/ Two Pistons & An Super Adex To The Front . & Two Comps On The Back From ProHopper... Not Sure If Im Doing 12 or 14 Batteries..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you going to candy out that trunk?

12 or 14 batteries is a little excessive don't you think?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 11 2008, 08:37 AM~10844695
> *you going to candy out that trunk?
> 
> 12 or 14 batteries is a little excessive don't you think?
> *


Think About Spraying It W/ That Trunk Spray Not Sure Yet...

N On The Batteries I think So.. But I Need Plenty Of Juice When I Go Crusin


----------



## blanco

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2008, 09:43 PM~10842504
> *Im Using The Same Engine (283) Just Throwin Alittle Chrome On It... Later On Im Getting A Nicer/Better One.... That Will Do For Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good loco :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 11 2008, 10:24 AM~10844856
> *Think About Spraying It W/ That Trunk Spray  Not Sure Yet...
> 
> N On The Batteries I think So.. But I Need Plenty Of Juice When I Go Crusin
> *


Please don't extend those trailing arms. hno:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2008, 09:40 PM~10842476
> *I Still Need My Interior, Switches , An System  And Im Sure Im Missing Something Else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good homeboy,im lookin out for that trim that u need ,no luck at the swap meet this weekend but if i find it ill get it for u :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2008, 09:40 PM~10842476
> *I Still Need My Interior, Switches , An System  And Im Sure Im Missing Something Else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got the switches. holla


----------



## Scrapin63

comin together real nice


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 11 2008, 07:11 PM~10848928
> *I got the switches. holla
> *


 :0 Let Me Kno Wut U Got....


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2008, 10:53 PM~10842589
> *Here Is The Trunk w/ The Rack Support Mounts Sticking Out... I Still Need To Cut
> Them To Size... Im Going W/ Two Pistons & An Super Adex To The Front . & Two Comps On The Back From ProHopper... Not Sure If Im Doing 12 or 14 Batteries..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: BACKBUMPER fo shure!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 11 2008, 07:36 PM~10849609
> *:0  Let Me Kno Wut U Got....
> *


YOU NEED TO COME BY. i PICK UP MORE OF MY CHROME TOMORROW :cheesy: I'LL CALL YOU.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

nice project homie :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex

YOUR CAR IS GONNA HIT BACK BUMPER FOR SURE.. I WANNA SEE THAT SHYT HAPPEN DOWN HEMPHILL STREET AND RECORD IT ... YOU GOT MY 2 THUMBS UP HOMIE


----------



## Loco 61

Went To My Painters Yesterday... They Had My Inner Finders Painted In N Out.. , Radiator Support, Inside The Front Finders.... I'll Post Up Some Pics Tonight...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

GONNA CHECK BACK AT 9 PM ON THE DOT !


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 18 2008, 02:48 PM~10898146
> *GONNA CHECK BACK AT 9 PM ON THE DOT !
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 18 2008, 12:34 PM~10896939
> *Went To My Painters Yesterday... They Had My Inner Finders Painted In N Out.. , Radiator Support, Inside The Front Finders....  I'll Post Up Some Pics Tonight...
> *


Here They Go..


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

I Take MORe Pics Of OTher $h!t I Hav Later....


----------



## sixty7imp

:thumbsup:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

lookin good


----------



## fortworthmex

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Ooooooooooh Weeeeeeeeeee! 

Hot like fire.


----------



## northwestG

how much u pay for the skirts and where??


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Jun 18 2008, 10:50 PM~10902089
> *how much u pay for the skirts and where??
> *


129.00 

Click To Check Out Link On Tha Skirts


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:worship:


----------



## northwestG

good lookin out on the link, nice build cant wait til my ace is there.


----------



## Loco 61

I Just Got My Slip Yoke In From Big Rich From LA.... That Thing Looks Nice '

Thanks Again Big Rich...


----------



## Loco 61

Here It IS..... Anyone Need One Let Me Kno An I'll Give U More Info.... Cool Guy


----------



## 61impala831

thats clean how much?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 61impala831_@Jun 19 2008, 07:16 PM~10908644
> *thats clean how much?
> *


350 shipped


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 19 2008, 06:48 PM~10908835
> *350 shipped
> *



good deal.

PM me the info for future use


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 19 2008, 09:01 PM~10909359
> *good deal.
> 
> PM me the info for future use
> *


PM SENT


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn fine car


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: supp loco lookin fresh baby!!! i see u doin it hard n strongg.. this is yet one bad ass build up homie!!! shit cant waitt!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 23 2008, 09:53 PM~10936273
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: supp loco lookin fresh baby!!! i see u doin it hard n strongg.. this is yet one bad ass build up homie!!! shit cant waitt!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks Home Girl....


----------



## fortworthmex




----------



## Loco 61

Its Gettin Back Together Nicely... I'll Have Some Pics Tomorrow...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 25 2008, 12:24 PM~10947414
> *Its Gettin Back Together Nicely... I'll Have Some Pics Tomorrow...
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61

I Have To Take It To The Painter Tomorrow So He Can Put The Hood on


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 26 2008, 12:39 AM~10953372
> *I Have To Take It To The Painter Tomorrow So He Can Put The Hood on
> *



LOL........ 

the eazy way to do it is hang the spring on something tall
like a garage door brace, then get a rope and hang it on the other end,
pull down on the spring useing your whole body mass and just have someone 
slip the hinge in...........


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jun 26 2008, 09:16 AM~10954718
> *LOL........
> 
> the eazy way to do it is hang the spring on something tall
> like a garage door brace, then get a rope and hang it on the other end,
> pull down on the spring useing your whole body mass and just have someone
> slip the hinge in...........
> *


Wish I Would Of Known That Last Night LOL.... I'll Try That Next Time.. Thanks David....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jun 26 2008, 08:16 AM~10954718
> *LOL........
> 
> the eazy way to do it is hang the spring on something tall
> like a garage door brace, then get a rope and hang it on the other end,
> pull down on the spring useing your whole body mass and just have someone
> slip the hinge in...........
> *


 :cheesy: Jerry told me to do the same shit :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 26 2008, 10:49 AM~10955094
> *:cheesy:  Jerry told me to do the same shit :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 26 2008, 10:49 AM~10955094
> *:cheesy:  Jerry told me to do the same shit :biggrin:
> *



 I know he's help me alot, Kool ass guy.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 25 2008, 02:39 PM~10949082
> *:0
> *


Looks Like A Billion Days Away From Being Done... Hope I'll Have It Finished In 2 Or 3 Months.... :uh:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

lookin good, its gonna take some time


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:0 :0 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 26 2008, 01:57 PM~10957356
> *Looks Like A Billion Days Away From Being Done... Hope I'll Have It Finished In 2 Or 3 Months.... :uh:
> *


LOOKIN GOOD MAN LOVE THE COLOR


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 26 2008, 11:56 PM~10961006
> *LOOKIN GOOD MAN LOVE THE COLOR
> *


Thanks... It Took Me A While To Think Of A Color... I was Thinking About Go w/
Silver Or Gold.. But I Wanted The Car To Be Shinny...


----------



## sixty7imp

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex

NICE COLOR YOU PICKED LOCO  I THINK IT WILL LOOK NICE POSTED UP ON 3 WHEEL AT THE CAR WASH.. :cheesy:


----------



## redrum702

TTT


----------



## houtex64

que onda alex, thanks for dropping off the engine. that bubbletop is looking good bro...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Jun 30 2008, 01:07 PM~10980661
> *que onda alex, thanks for dropping off the engine. that bubbletop is looking good bro...
> *


No Problem Homie... Did U Go To The Picnic?


----------



## slo

COMING ALLONG


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 30 2008, 07:06 PM~10983708
> *COMING ALLONG
> *


----------



## Texas Massacre

:thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

:thumbsup: its come along way homie looking good


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 26 2008, 02:57 PM~10957356
> *Looks Like A Billion Days Away From Being Done... Hope I'll Have It Finished In 2 Or 3 Months.... :uh:
> *


Damn Alex, at this rate, your cars gonna be done by Hoptoberfest :0


----------



## 1TUFF62

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 19 2008, 05:04 PM~10908562
> *Here It IS..... Anyone Need One Let Me Kno An I'll Give U More Info.... Cool Guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shits clean .keep on pushing :biggrin: sha0o0o00


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 30 2008, 10:44 PM~10985528
> *Damn Alex, at this rate, your cars gonna be done by Hoptoberfest :0
> *


----------



## houtex64

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 30 2008, 04:20 PM~10982434
> *No Problem Homie... Did U Go To The Picnic?
> *


yeah, we were there for a little bit, we had to burn out when they said the food was all gone


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Jul 1 2008, 09:17 AM~10988192
> *yeah, we were there for a little bit, we had to burn out when they said the food was all gone
> *


----------



## Loco 61

Some Of My Setup Just Came In  Pix Cummin Soon


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 1 2008, 08:34 PM~10992451
> *Some Of My Setup Just Came In    Pix Cummin Soon
> *


Sup Alex, :wow:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 1 2008, 08:50 PM~10992597
> *Sup Alex, :wow:
> *


Sup Danny.. I Got My Pistons, Super Adex , & Front Holes On Back Order...  
But Heres What I Got Today


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 1 2008, 09:03 PM~10993250
> *Sup Danny.. I Got My Pistons, Super Adex , & Front Holes On Back Order...
> But Heres What I Got Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


baller :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

damn 
hit me up i got someone to hook u up on that interior


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 2 2008, 12:19 PM~10997069
> *damn
> hit me up i got someone to hook u up on that interior
> *


Wut Do They Charge To Install It.. Im Getting A Kit...


----------



## RollinBlue

oh shit bring it to me we can do it here at the house whenever you ready pm me you number we will talk


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 2 2008, 12:33 PM~10997185
> *oh shit bring it to me we can do it here at the house whenever you ready pm me you number we will talk
> *


  Wut Part Of Fort Worth U Live At?


----------



## RollinBlue

northside i got all whole upholstery shop in my garage bro


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 2 2008, 12:52 PM~10997371
> *northside i got all whole upholstery shop in my garage bro
> *


 :0 Kool.. We I Still Havent Got my Kit Yet.. Should Hav It About 2 or 3 Weeks


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 2 2008, 12:58 PM~10997420
> *:0 Kool.. We I Still Havent Got my Kit Yet.. Should Hav It About 2 or 3 Weeks
> *


look for me at the wash :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Jul 2 2008, 12:11 PM~10997017
> *baller :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Austin Ace

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pts/735045015.html

61 Front End


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 2 2008, 03:54 PM~10998689
> *http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pts/735045015.html
> 
> 61 Front End
> *


Thanks For Lookin Out Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

nice


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2008, 10:30 PM~11001491
> *nice
> *


Thanks Lone Star I Saw Your Ride This Past Sunday... :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 2 2008, 08:39 PM~11001563
> *Thanks Lone Star I Saw Your Ride This Past Sunday...  :thumbsup:
> *


i heard you were in town i didnt know u were gonna build the car with a double piston to the nose. u gonna hurt some feelings with that


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2008, 10:51 PM~11001706
> *i heard you were in town i didnt know u were gonna build the car with a double piston to the nose. u gonna hurt some feelings with that
> *


Ima Try To Keep It Clean For A Little While.. Later Ima Get It Up There.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 2 2008, 08:59 PM~11001780
> *Ima Try To Keep It Clean For A Little While.. Later Ima Get It Up There.
> *


all it takes is 1 ball joint broken...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2008, 11:06 PM~11001856
> *all it takes is 1 ball joint broken...
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Loco 61

Majestics & Los Carnales1st Annual Picnic 08 <span style=\'color:red\'>YOUTUBE</span>


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 6 2008, 11:11 PM~11025487
> *Majestics & Los Carnales1st Annual Picnic 08 <span style=\'color:red\'>YOUTUBE</span>
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

MAN I WAS LOOKING FOR THIS THREAD THE OTHER DAY.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

This Happend Earlier Today... SUV Jumped Over Guard Rail Onto On Comming Traffic N The 18 Wheeler JackKnifed To Miss Running Over That Car...


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 26 2008, 02:57 PM~10957356
> *Looks Like A Billion Days Away From Being Done... Hope I'll Have It Finished In 2 Or 3 Months.... :uh:
> *


I LOVE THAT COLOR. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

whats up loco....hows everything?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 10 2008, 07:19 AM~11053619
> *whats up loco....hows everything?
> *


Just Hanging In There... RIght Now Im Trying To Dress UP The Engine w/ Alittle Chrome... Im Trying To Save A Lil. Change By Just Dressing UP My 283... Later IM Planning To Get A Nicer One...


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 10 2008, 08:25 AM~11053643
> *Just Hanging In There... RIght Now Im Trying To Dress UP The Engine w/ Alittle Chrome... Im Trying To Save A Lil. Change By Just Dressing UP My 283... Later IM Planning To Get A Nicer One...
> *


thats what my homie did with his 283. ill put up a pic of it, it looks ok but i still gave him shit about it :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 10 2008, 07:30 AM~11053657
> *thats what my homie did with his 283. ill put up a pic of it, it looks ok but i still gave him shit about it :biggrin:
> *


 :0  Hows Your Vert Comming.?


----------



## playamade

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 29 2008, 01:06 PM~10284203
> *i know where that impala heaven is at... LETS RENT A SMALL BUS AND WELL ALL GO THERE :biggrin:
> *


i know where that place is at its big mikes huh yea its in tyler should i say da highway name ?????


----------



## SoTexCustomz

ttt


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by playamade_@Jul 13 2008, 01:47 PM~11077360
> *i know where that place is at its big mikes huh yea its in tyler should i say da highway name ?????
> *


i dont care .post a map  i wanna know exactly where its at.. the hidden treasures :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 14 2008, 10:24 PM~11088838
> *i dont care .post a map  i wanna know exactly where its at.. the hidden treasures :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

Be careful though, he is quick to throw your ass off his property with 12 gauge shotty in hand.


----------



## 16474

Nice Build Up  Homie


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 15 2008, 11:09 AM~11092802
> *Nice Build Up   Homie
> *


Thanks Bro... I Got Lots Of My Engine Chrome In.. Just Have To Get The Time To Take My Old Stuff Off An Paint The Block... Im Painting It The Same Color As The Car... Nothing Fancy Just Nice...


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 15 2008, 07:50 AM~11091901
> *Be careful though, he is quick to throw your ass off his property with 12 gauge shotty in hand.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: so he dont sell no parts???nothing???if you go up to his place he is just gonna shoot your ass???


----------



## Skim

Just call first. Never show up unexpectedly


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 17 2008, 11:47 AM~11111223
> *Just call first. Never show up unexpectedly
> *


of course


----------



## 16474

Don't Have To Worry About Me Stopping By....Im In New York


:machinegun:


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 17 2008, 11:59 AM~11111324
> *Don't Have To Worry About Me Stopping By....Im In New York
> :machinegun:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i didnt know he had a website


----------



## fortworthmex

*TO THE MUTHA FUKIN TOP*


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 22 2008, 11:03 PM~11154864
> *TO THE MUTHA FUKIN TOP
> *


----------



## sixty7imp

:scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jul 24 2008, 01:32 PM~11168545
> *:scrutinize:
> *


x2


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 26 2008, 04:04 PM~11185218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Loco 61

I Got These in Today... I Just Put The Motor Next To It But Its Not Bolted On Yet..


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 30 2008, 12:38 AM~11212568
> *I Got These in Today... I Just Put The Motor Next To It But Its Not Bolted On Yet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Where's the piston PUMP


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 26 2008, 04:04 PM~11185218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WTF? What happend to "oh the adex its a secret dont tell no one" :buttkick:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jul 30 2008, 09:35 AM~11213980
> *Where's the piston PUMP
> *


Piston Tanks Look Small With Those Flat Blocks... 1" Ports  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jul 30 2008, 09:38 AM~11213995
> *WTF? What happend to "oh the adex its a secret dont tell no one" :buttkick:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 26 2008, 04:04 PM~11185218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i just noticed that thing says loco61 on it  :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 3 2008, 06:47 PM~11248469
> *i just noticed that thing says loco61 on it   :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

This Is My Super duty Adex On Its Way To Me


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 19 2008, 05:04 PM~10908562
> *Here It IS..... Anyone Need One Let Me Kno An I'll Give U More Info.... Cool Guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHAT SIZE CYLINDERS R U RUNNING IN THE REAR.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 3 2008, 11:55 PM~11250931
> *WHAT SIZE CYLINDERS R U RUNNING IN THE REAR.
> *


14" May Go With 12" Not Sure...


----------



## fortworthmex




----------



## Loco 61

:|


----------



## KERRBSS

looking good loco....whats been up?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 6 2008, 02:06 PM~11275009
> *looking good loco....whats been up?
> *


Went yesterday To Check Out My Ride Wasnt Done :angry: Also Stop By Today And The Car Was Getting Worked On... I'll Post Up Pics tonight...


----------



## Loco 61

Here Some Pics I Took Yesterday...


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

Heres Another Dash Pic


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

Heres What Showed Up Today Thanks To Armin From Prohopper And Andy At Adex... Looks Real Nice Andy Thanks


----------



## Loco 61

Heres My Old Ass Spotlight I Got From Swapmeet In Fredericksburg
Couple of Weeks Back


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 6 2008, 10:27 PM~11280323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn alex that looks sweet, its gonna be done in no time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 7 2008, 12:59 AM~11281183
> *damn alex that looks sweet, its gonna be done in no time!!! :biggrin:
> *


Painter Should Have It All Done By Saturday. This Time Im Going Everyday To Make Sure There Working On My Car..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 7 2008, 10:55 AM~11282955
> *Painter Should Have It All Done By Saturday. This Time Im Going Everyday To Make Sure There Working On My  Car..
> *


Alex everything looks good, I hope that you are doing a nice orange interior just like the rag ace from the movie "Friday" your ride will look sweet with that interior.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 7 2008, 10:04 AM~11283015
> *Alex everything looks good, I hope that you are doing a nice orange interior just like the rag ace from the movie "Friday" your ride will look sweet with that interior.
> *


That Would Look Bad Ass But I Already Have My Interior Ordered... Im Going With The 61 OG Look w/ 58 Bel Air Inserts And Light Tan Color Outsides N Panels.. Will See How It Comes Out... But Big Worms Interior Looks Tight Ass Hell...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 7 2008, 11:55 AM~11283348
> *That Would Look Bad Ass But I Already Have My Interior Ordered... Im Going With The 61 OG Look    w/ 58 Bel Air Inserts And  Light Tan Color Outsides N Panels.. Will See How It Comes Out... But Big Worms Interior Looks Tight Ass Hell...
> *


Nice, cannot wait to see it! uffin:


----------



## fortworthmex

THATS NICE ALEX ANY PICS OF THE ENGINE UR WORKING ON??


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 7 2008, 03:32 PM~11285698
> *THATS NICE ALEX ANY PICS OF THE ENGINE UR WORKING ON??
> *


Sure Do, Have Those Up Tonight... Just Took Some Of My Ride Painted..


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Huggies

Very Good project... makes me wanna start my deuce RIGHT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Coca Pearl

DAMN THAT FUCKER CAME OUT BRIGHTER THEN THE SUN WITHOUT SUNLIGHT HITTIN ON IT......... :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 7 2008, 03:03 PM~11285980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks dam good :thumbsup: dog


----------



## Texas Massacre

looks good Alex!


----------



## Skim

Damn that thing looks fresh! What color is that in the stripe down the side


----------



## fortworthmex

damn that came out bad ass alex :biggrin: cant wait to see it rollin the dee ef dub


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 7 2008, 09:21 PM~11288819
> *Damn that thing looks fresh! What color is that in the stripe down the side
> *


Thanks Fellas .... Its A Custom Color That David From Majestics Hooked It Up With.. Here Works A J & Js ..


----------



## Loco 61

Here Some Pics Of My Boys Breaking Down The Engine... Im Using The OG 283 Just Tagin It Up Wit Some Chrome Something Simple... Later I'll Go Wit SomeThing Way Better


----------



## Elpintor

Sup Alex .....Looks like u almost done. That cool your kids are helping , nothing like free labor.Just joking :biggrin: All of ya keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 7 2008, 10:47 PM~11289744
> *Sup Alex .....Looks like u almost done. That cool your kids are helping , nothing like free labor.Just joking :biggrin:  All of ya keep up the good work. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Loco 61

Thanks Danny Germain An All Tha Homies...


----------



## teal62impala

> THAT 61 IS COMING OUT BAD ASS!!
> YOU AND MR.SKIM WILL BE COMING OUT W/ A BANG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## lone star

damn, nice paint.


----------



## sixty7imp

> THAT 61 IS COMING OUT BAD ASS!!
> YOU AND MR.SKIM WILL BE COMING OUT W/ A BANG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 ABOUT FREAKING TIME!!!! NICE!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Austin Ace

Looks like it was worth the wait! Looks :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Paint looks really nice.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 8 2008, 09:49 AM~11291991
> *Paint looks really nice.
> *


x2 can't wait to see it in the sun with some shiny new chrome Daytonas on it. :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 8 2008, 08:52 AM~11291999
> *x2 can't wait to see it in the sun with some shiny new chrome Daytonas on it.  :cheesy:
> *


Daytonas Havent Heard That Name In 10 years... Daytons For Me


----------



## Forgiven 63

Your 61 is comeing out NIce Alex........ :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 8 2008, 10:57 AM~11292760
> *  Your 61 is comeing out NIce Alex........            :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks ... Wuts Up David....Havent Heard From Leonard In A Min.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 8 2008, 11:58 AM~11293206
> *Thanks ... Wuts Up David....Havent Heard From  Leonard In A Min.
> *



think his work blocked LIL........... or maybe his getting them bad guy's.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 7 2008, 10:34 PM~11289613
> *Here Some Pics Of My Boys Breaking Down The Engine... Im Using The OG 283 Just Tagin It Up Wit Some Chrome Something Simple... Later I'll Go Wit SomeThing Way Better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I SEE U GOT LITTLE MAN HELPING.. STARTEM OUT YOUNG THATS OUR FURTURE IN LOWRIDING  

NICE BUILD BRO


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 2low63

nice build homie can't wait to see it finished uffin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

looking real nice :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Thanks Guys... This Morning I Dropped It Off To Get PInstiped Should Have Some PIcs Up Tonight...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 10 2008, 03:33 PM~11307066
> *Thanks Guys... This Morning I Dropped It Off To Get PInstiped Should Have Some PIcs Up Tonight...
> *


----------



## Loco 61

Had To Work Last Night So I Couldnt Post The Pic Last Night I'll Get Them On Today..


----------



## Skim

How did it come out, who did the stiping was it that man Palmer? :0


----------



## KERRBSS

looks really good nice job homie


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2008, 10:53 AM~11313605
> *How did it come out, who did the stiping was it that man Palmer? :0
> *


It Came Out Real Good... John From Rollers Only Frm San Antonio And Chad Frm Fort Worth Rollers Hooked It Up... :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp

Seen it in person yesterday came off NICE!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller

WHERES THE PICS????


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 11 2008, 01:37 PM~11314873
> *WHERES THE PICS????
> *


X2


----------



## fortworthmex

x3


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 11 2008, 11:05 PM~11320229
> *x3
> *


x4


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 11 2008, 01:37 PM~11314873
> *WHERES THE PICS????
> *


Sorry Guys Ive Been Slacking... $h!t !!! :angry: :uh: Just Hav Tomuch To Do... I'll Let You Kno Wuts Going On Tonight......


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 12 2008, 06:32 AM~11322523
> *Sorry Guys Ive Been Slacking... $h!t !!! :angry:  :uh: Just Hav Tomuch To Do... I'll Let You Kno Wuts Going On Tonight......
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 12 2008, 07:32 AM~11322523
> *Sorry Guys Ive Been Slacking... $h!t !!! :angry:  :uh: Just Hav Tomuch To Do... I'll Let You Kno Wuts Going On Tonight......
> *


LIES


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 12 2008, 07:32 AM~11322523
> *Sorry Guys Ive Been Slacking... $h!t !!! :angry:  :uh: Just Hav Tomuch To Do... I'll Let You Kno Wuts Going On Tonight......
> *


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 11 2008, 01:37 PM~11314873
> *WHERES THE PICS????
> *


----------



## sixty7imp

All that Chrome makes it look just right!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Aug 12 2008, 11:35 AM~11323623
> *All that Chrome makes it look just right!
> *


post the damn pics!!!!!!


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 11:43 AM~11323684
> *post the damn pics!!!!!!
> *


x99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Here The Pics Of The Finished Product


----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

Blanco's Monte


----------



## Skim

Damn alex that shit looks tight as fuck :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Anyone From DFW Checking Out This Show This Weekend At Will Rogers Auditorium, Fort Worth Sat, Aug 16, 2008 08:00 PM 

Link: http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/0C0040DB...2&minorcatid=51


----------



## sixty7imp

:thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 12 2008, 11:11 PM~11330327
> *Here The Pics Of The Finished Product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Gooooooooood!!!


----------



## fortworthmex

very nice uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 13 2008, 12:31 AM~11330523
> *Blanco's Monte
> *


thats what im talking bout  "Switches Are Meant 2 Be Hit" :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 13 2008, 10:18 PM~11338334
> *very nice  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


Thanks Guys... Now Im Ready To Finish Up The Engine...


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 13 2008, 10:26 PM~11338405
> *Thanks Guys... Now Im Ready To Finish Up The Engine...
> *


your gonna make my try and weld in my floor pans  (i better not imma fuck em all up)


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 13 2008, 10:49 PM~11338666
> *your gonna make my try and weld in my floor pans  (i better not imma fuck em all up)
> *


you Got IT Germain...


----------



## SoTexCustomz

shits lookin good homie uffin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Aug 14 2008, 08:31 AM~11341037
> *shits lookin good homie uffin:
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Bad ass


----------



## Loco 61

Congats To <span style=\'color:red\'>Leonard N His Son MarioFrm Techniques CC,,, Saw You Guys On Lowrider Magazine' 
" Readers Rides " ... OPERATION LOWRDIER.... Thanks To All Arms Forces Serving Our Country.....</span>


----------



## 817Lowrider

Came out good Alex


----------



## sixty7imp

:wave:


----------



## dannysnty

looks tight


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 12 2008, 10:22 PM~11330449
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

I need to get down there and check that bitch out in person.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2008, 07:44 PM~11366683
> *I need to get down there and check that bitch out in person.
> *


Come Down Anytime Bro...


----------



## Elpintor

Sup Alex how many days before we see it on the streets. The car is looking good.


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 18 2008, 09:35 AM~11370600
> *Sup Alex how many days before we see it on the streets. The car is looking good.
> *


Not Sure Danny


----------



## Reyna Bros

Texas made!!!!!! :yes:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

What's up Alex, any new updates? :wave: The ace looking real good. :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 19 2008, 11:43 AM~11381366
> *What's up Alex, any new updates?  :wave: The ace looking real good. :nicoderm:
> *


Sup Seth .. Right Now Im Kleanin Up My Garage To Make Room For It... Then I Can Start Putting That Baby Back Together...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 19 2008, 12:57 PM~11381458
> *Sup Seth .. Right Now Im Kleanin Up My Garage To Make Room For It... Then I Can  Start Putting That Baby Back Together...
> *


Sweet. I can't wait to see it all together, but I am sure not as much as you do. uffin:


----------



## fortworthmex

*TTMFT* :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

My New Video


----------



## Coca Pearl

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 20 2008, 01:32 AM~11390134
> *My New Video
> 
> *


Black bikini. :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 81.7.TX.

Damn lookin clean as fuck homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

ttt


----------



## Coca Pearl

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61

[/url]


----------



## Elpintor

Sup Alex, how is your interior coming along? Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 26 2008, 09:26 AM~11440411
> *Sup Alex, how is your interior coming along? Can't wait to see it.
> *


Chillin... Called U Yesterday.....  LOL ... Its Still Getting Worked On...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Damn Alex, the bubbletop is lookin realy good :0


----------



## Loco 61

Thanks... Luis



I Need A Horse








:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:nicoderm:


----------



## KERRBSS

whats up loc?


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 29 2008, 02:00 PM~11471870
> *Thanks... Luis
> I Need A Horse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


How about a case RED BULL y un chingo de ganas. J/K


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 30 2008, 05:03 PM~11479877
> *How about a case RED BULL y un chingo de ganas. J/K
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 30 2008, 05:36 PM~11479758
> *whats up loc?
> *


Wut It Do???


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 30 2008, 06:03 PM~11479877
> *How about a case RED BULL y un chingo de ganas. J/K
> *


LOL yeah I Do Need To Get Off My Ass...LOL


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 2 2008, 07:26 AM~11495726
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Wuz Up Luis?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 2 2008, 06:43 AM~11495756
> *Wuz Up Luis?
> *


Chillen, waiting for the muffler shop to open up  



And I got this whole week off. :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Show you're right. :nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 2 2008, 07:42 AM~11495754
> *LOL yeah I Do Need To Get Off My Ass...LOL
> *


 :yes: :yessad: :yes:


----------



## DUVAL

GOT ANY NEW PICS


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 2 2008, 01:13 PM~11497683
> *GOT ANY NEW PICS
> *


I'll Take Some Pic Tonight n I'll Post Them.... The Only Thing Ive Done Lately Is Clean Up My Garage I Had Way Tomuch $h!t In There....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 2 2008, 07:45 AM~11495759
> *Chillen, waiting for the muffler shop to open up
> And I got this whole week off.  :0
> *


Must Be Nice To Chill At The Crib For A Week...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

PAYBACK !!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 4 2008, 12:34 PM~11516770
> *PAYBACK !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Nice looking ride bro, been a while since I've been on this topic. Keep up the good work.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Sep 5 2008, 10:05 AM~11525222-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bump  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Luis
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Sep 4 2008, 04:59 PM~11519343
> *Nice looking ride bro, been a while since I've been on this topic. Keep up the good work.
> *


Thanks Homie....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 5 2008, 10:42 AM~11525947
> *Sup Luis
> 
> *


ya saliste del trabajo ?....

Carlos came and picked up that 327 from me.....

He said you use some dude out in Tyler for your chrome. PM me the info... Or is it topsecret ? :scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 5 2008, 05:33 PM~11528909
> *ya saliste del trabajo ?....
> 
> Carlos came and picked up that 327 from me.....
> 
> He said you use some dude out in Tyler for your chrome. PM me the info... Or is it topsecret ? :scrutinize:
> *


I'll Look For His Number N I Give It To U... But U Just Have To Stay Ontop Of Him... Tell Him What U Want Mark The Dings , Scratches An Get The Price IN Writing...He Does Some Good Chrome Good Price....


----------



## Loco 61

THIS SUNDAY!!!


----------



## Loco 61

SUNDAY !!!!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=jUuDiQVGaAw&NR=1


----------



## Loco 61

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=NX7ai8PooRw


----------



## Loco 61

For Sale Cheap 25 Bucks Takes It... Local Pick Up.. Need Gone By This Weekend


----------



## Loco 61

My Kids N I Been Working On The Engine... Took Off The Orange Paint... Just Thought I'd Put On Some Chrome To See How Its Going To Look...










Wiped Down One More Time TTo Get Ready For High Heat Primer 











My Kids Chillin After A Long Monday Afternoon.... They Helped Take The Paint Off An Helped Me Primer It...



















I had To Modify This Engine Stand To Hold The Tranny … Went To The Swap Meet Acouple Of Weeks Ago They Had One That Holds The Engine N Tranny For $130… Didn’t Want To Spend More Money On An Engine Stand.. Just Bought The One U C For 30 Bucks… I Just Added Acouple Of Brackets n A Wheel To Hold Up The Tran… It Worked Pretty Good…


----------



## Skim




----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 23 2008, 11:30 PM~11682018
> *My Kids N I Been Working On The Engine... Took Off The Orange Paint... Just Thought I'd Put On Some Chrome  To See How Its Going To Look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiped Down One More Time TTo Get Ready For  High Heat Primer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Kids Chillin After A Long Monday Afternoon.... They Helped Take The Paint Off An Helped Me Primer It...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had To Modify This Engine Stand To Hold The Tranny … Went To The Swap Meet Acouple Of Weeks Ago They Had One That Holds The Engine N Tranny For $130… Didn’t Want To Spend More Money On An Engine Stand.. Just Bought The One U C For 30 Bucks… I Just Added Acouple Of Brackets n A Wheel To Hold Up The Tran… It Worked Pretty Good…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :0 Orale wey! I'm gonna have to go check it out this weekend! Also I'll see if I can take back your engine jack Homie...u know its a heavy mother and I got damaged goods. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 24 2008, 05:11 AM~11683488
> *:0  :0  :0  Orale wey!  I'm gonna have to go check it out this weekend!  Also I'll see if I can take back your engine jack Homie...u know its a heavy mother and I got damaged goods. :biggrin:
> *


Dats Cool Come Over Anytime... 


N About Those Goods :ugh:


----------



## sixty7imp

Why you take the oil pan out? Going with a chrome one are we?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 24 2008, 11:17 AM~11685186
> *Why you take the oil pan out?  Going with a chrome one are we?
> *


Yup... This Is The OG 283 Its Already Been Rebuilt.. We're Just Cleaning It Up.. An Putting Chrome On It.. Something Simple..


----------



## Reyna Bros

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 24 2008, 09:40 AM~11685377
> *Yup... This Is The OG 283 Its Already Been Rebuilt.. We're Just Cleaning It Up.. An Putting Chrome On It.. Something Simple..
> *


 Coming out clean Homie.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by CV1963_@Sep 24 2008, 05:57 PM~11688845
> *Coming out clean Homie.
> 
> *


Thanks Bro


----------



## Scrapin63

> *My Kids N I Been Working On The Engine... Took Off The Orange Paint... Just Thought I'd Put On Some Chrome  To See How Its Going To Look...*


gotta love that free labor :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Sep 25 2008, 01:14 PM~11696311
> *gotta love that free labor :biggrin:
> *


Your Right About That... :biggrin: The Funny Thing About It... At First They Just Wanna Stay Inside An Play Games N Watch TV... Once I Get Them Going Workin On My ride They Cant Stop....


----------



## juiced86

looking good homie


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Sep 25 2008, 07:10 PM~11699868
> *looking good homie
> *


Thanks Homie This Weekend We Should Have The Engine N Tranny Painted Kandy.. Hope It Comes Out Good... We'll See..  I Also Got My Headliner N Sun Visors N Some Other Stuff From Last Minute Customs In H-Town 

http://www.lastminutecustoms.com/

TIM OR BRUCE


----------



## WestsideRider




----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 25 2008, 08:17 PM~11700401
> *Thanks Homie This Weekend We Should Have The Engine N Tranny Painted Kandy.. Hope It Comes Out Good... We'll See..  I Also Got My Headliner N Sun Visors N Some Other Stuff From Last Minute Customs In H-Town
> 
> http://www.lastminutecustoms.com/
> 
> TIM OR BRUCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good people!


----------



## sixty7imp

:twak: Im not a bill collector, so answer your phone loco


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 28 2008, 10:52 AM~11719444
> *:twak: Im not a bill collector, so answer your phone loco
> *


Pm Me Ur Number..... Fo I Gots A New Phone I Lost All My Numbers. Not Worried About Bill Collectors...


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 28 2008, 08:14 PM~11722383
> *Pm Me Ur Number..... Fo I Gots A New Phone I Lost All My Numbers. Not Worried About Bill Collectors...
> *



That sounds like something a Baller would say ! :0 

I'll add that the the list to find out who got more baller status YOU,Sin7 or HUGO.


----------



## Scrapin63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 25 2008, 02:25 PM~11696401
> *Your Right About That...  :biggrin:  The Funny Thing About It... At First They Just Wanna Stay Inside An Play Games N Watch TV...  Once I Get Them Going Workin On My ride They Cant Stop....
> *


sounds like a NIKE sweat shop :biggrin: :biggrin: long hours and little pay :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Sep 29 2008, 10:33 AM~11726812
> *sounds like a NIKE sweat shop :biggrin:  :biggrin: long hours and little pay  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 28 2008, 09:52 AM~11719444
> *:twak: Im not a bill collector, so answer your phone loco
> *


hno: you called me yesterday too....


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 29 2008, 01:39 PM~11728461
> *hno: you called me yesterday too....
> *


 :biggrin: Yea but I dont collect on Sundays! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sixty7imp

Sup Alex, how did the engine came out? did you shoot the candy on it?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 30 2008, 11:53 AM~11738368
> *Sup Alex, how did the engine came out? did you shoot the candy on it?
> *


 :no:


----------



## juiced86

TTT FOR HOMIE


----------



## ndogg801

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 10 2008, 10:59 PM~9911624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much did dude want for the black bubble across the way?


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 24 2008, 12:30 AM~11682018
> *My Kids N I Been Working On The Engine... Took Off The Orange Paint... Just Thought I'd Put On Some Chrome  To See How Its Going To Look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiped Down One More Time TTo Get Ready For  High Heat Primer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Kids Chillin After A Long Monday Afternoon.... They Helped Take The Paint Off An Helped Me Primer It...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had To Modify This Engine Stand To Hold The Tranny … Went To The Swap Meet Acouple Of Weeks Ago They Had One That Holds The Engine N Tranny For $130… Didn’t Want To Spend More Money On An Engine Stand.. Just Bought The One U C For 30 Bucks… I Just Added Acouple Of Brackets n A Wheel To Hold Up The Tran… It Worked Pretty Good…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn thats nice homie. I hope my kids will be into it as much as i am. Big ups tho.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 4 2008, 09:06 AM~11776158
> *How much did dude want for the black bubble across the way?
> *


He Wanted To Much 10K No Engine Or Tranny..


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 4 2008, 09:28 AM~11776241
> *Damn thats nice homie. I hope my kids will be into it as much as i am. Big ups tho.
> *


Thanks Bro...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 4 2008, 12:15 PM~11777196
> *He Wanted To Much  10K No Engine Or Tranny..
> *


 :0


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 4 2008, 02:15 PM~11777196
> *He Wanted To Much  10K No Engine Or Tranny..
> *


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 4 2008, 02:15 PM~11777196
> *He Wanted To Much  10K No Engine Or Tranny..
> *


Holy sheep shit batman!!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 4 2008, 03:06 PM~11777789
> *Holy sheep shit batman!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 23 2008, 11:30 PM~11682018
> *My Kids N I Been Working On The Engine... Took Off The Orange Paint... Just Thought I'd Put On Some Chrome  To See How Its Going To Look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiped Down One More Time TTo Get Ready For  High Heat Primer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Kids Chillin After A Long Monday Afternoon.... They Helped Take The Paint Off An Helped Me Primer It...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had To Modify This Engine Stand To Hold The Tranny … Went To The Swap Meet Acouple Of Weeks Ago They Had One That Holds The Engine N Tranny For $130… Didn’t Want To Spend More Money On An Engine Stand.. Just Bought The One U C For 30 Bucks… I Just Added Acouple Of Brackets n A Wheel To Hold Up The Tran… It Worked Pretty Good…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its cool that your getting your kids envolved. The cars is looking good!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 5 2008, 08:03 AM~11782072
> *Its cool that your getting your kids envolved. The cars is looking good!
> *


X2. I need a couple shawtys to help me work on my shit too.
Alex did you make it out to Good Guys show this weekend?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 5 2008, 09:42 AM~11782181
> *X2. I need a couple shawtys to help me work on my shit too.
> Alex did you make it out to Good Guys show this weekend?
> *


Na Didnt Go.. But Im Thinking About Going To The WingHouse IN Arlington. There Havin A Car Show For A Lil Girl That Has Cancer..


----------



## sixty7imp

Loco61 and Me Sixty7imp at the Praying for Lexi car show


----------



## SHOW & GO 214




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

Couple More Pics.. Lil Man Is Gettin Down..


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2008, 12:26 AM~11798314
> *Couple More Pics.. Lil Man Is Gettin Down..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm feelin the spongebob tats, my 3 year old spotted them a min. ago. she said "Daddy, that boy has a spongebob tattoo."


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 7 2008, 04:44 AM~11799733
> *I'm feelin the spongebob tats, my 3 year old spotted them a min. ago. she said "Daddy, that boy has a spongebob tattoo."
> *


 :roflmao: Its Crazy How Kids Can Notice Small Things Like That...


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Oct 6 2008, 11:26 PM~11798314-->
> 
> 
> 
> Couple More Pics.. Lil Man Is Gettin Down..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Motor looks good, I see you got your kids doing the labor ! :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 7 2008, 04:44 AM~11799733
> *I'm feelin the spongebob tats, my 3 year old spotted them a min. ago. she said "Daddy, that boy has a spongebob tattoo."
> *


 I get that all the time, My son will just start going ape shit and then I start looking
around and theres some SpongeBoB thing some where all hiden and shit...

It's like the got a radar detector for that stuff .....


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 6 2008, 10:26 PM~11798314
> *Couple More Pics.. Lil Man Is Gettin Down..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good, I use cheap labor 2 :yes:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Oct 7 2008, 08:22 AM~11800117-->
> 
> 
> 
> Motor looks good,  I see you got your kids doing the labor !  :0  :biggrin:
> I get that all the time, My son will just start going ape shit and then I start looking
> around and theres some SpongeBoB thing some where all hiden and shit...
> 
> It's like the got a radar detector for that stuff .....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Bro... Yeah Im Trying To Get Them into Fixin Up LoLos..
> <!--QuoteBegin-vouges17_@Oct 7 2008, 08:26 AM~11800131
> *looks good, I use cheap labor 2 :yes:
> *


Thanks Homie...


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms

Bubbletop done (minus exhaust work - tomorrow hopefully). Should be shipping out chrome bowtie screws tomorrow.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Oct 9 2008, 12:29 PM~11821831
> *Bubbletop done (minus exhaust work - tomorrow hopefully).  Should be shipping out chrome bowtie screws tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Clean As Hell Bruce... I'll Give U A Call Later on Some Other Stuff I Need


----------



## sixty7imp

sup Alex! que onda with that message this mornig? :buttkick:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 9 2008, 04:22 PM~11824024
> *sup Alex!  que onda with that message this mornig? :buttkick:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## fabian

really nice project !


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Oct 9 2008, 04:32 PM~11824117
> *really nice project !
> *


Thanks Fabian


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 63RIVI

The bubble top looks good Alex. It was nice meeting you yesterday at the show.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Oct 13 2008, 03:02 PM~11850164
> *The bubble top looks good Alex.  It was nice meeting you yesterday at the show.
> *


Thanks Homie You Guys Put On A Good Show... I'll Be Looking Forward To The Next Show......


----------



## Loco 61

Sup lowmemory??


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 23 2008, 09:03 PM~11681639
> *For Sale  Cheap  25 Bucks Takes It... Local Pick Up.. Need Gone By This Weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm me u still got the compressor


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Oct 13 2008, 06:54 PM~11851965
> *pm me u still got the compressor
> *


Sorry Bro But I Already Set It Aside For A Homie From DTown...


----------



## MAAANDO

Wassup Loco?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 14 2008, 06:55 AM~11856339
> *Wassup Loco?
> *


Just Chillin... Wuts Going On Wit U Mando???


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 07:40 PM~11852372
> *Sorry Bro But I Already Set It Aside For A Homie From DTown...
> *



 Thanks agin Alex.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 14 2008, 07:22 AM~11856394
> *  Thanks agin Alex.
> *


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 23 2008, 09:29 AM~10719491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

need some recent pics of this bubble head muthafucka :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 16 2008, 11:20 AM~11880385
> *need some recent pics of this bubble head muthafucka :cheesy:
> *




* HELL - 2 - D - YES *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 16 2008, 11:20 AM~11880385-->
> 
> 
> 
> need some recent pics of this bubble head muthafucka :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 16 2008, 12:02 PM~11880779
> * HELL - 2 - D - YES
> *


Soon Brothers


----------



## 63RIVI

What happened to the pics from the show?


----------



## KERRBSS

whats up loco, how are things?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 17 2008, 11:27 AM~11891757
> *whats up loco, how are things?
> *


Should Hav The Interior Today..  Got Most On The Engine Put Together... Im Also Getting The Engine Compartment Redone.. The Painter Didnt Do That Good Of A Job So I Got My Boy Juan To Hook It up... Anyone Needs Something Done Let Me Kno... But I Should Have Some Pics Up Soon...


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 17 2008, 07:33 PM~11892523
> *Should Hav The Interior Today..    Got Most On The Engine Put Together... Im Also Getting The Engine Compartment Redone.. The Painter Didnt Do That Good Of A Job  So I Got My Boy Juan To Hook It up... Anyone Needs Something Done Let Me Kno... But I Should Have Some Pics Up Soon...
> *


PICS ! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Oct 17 2008, 01:17 PM~11893255
> *PICS !  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Oct 17 2008, 01:17 PM~11893255
> *PICS !  :biggrin:
> *


Heres Acouple Right Here Of The Engine Nothing Big Just A 283 SB w A little Chrome Still Need To Put More Stuff On.. Im Getting Up At 2:30 AM To Head Up To Oklahoma For The Swapmeet...


----------



## Skim

:0 :0 :0 :0  looks damn good alex!


----------



## 63RIVI

Looks real good...Can't wait to see it in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:0 damn when can I sneek a peek at that??


----------



## Loco 61

Me And Blanco Just Got Back From The Oklahoma Swapmeet... Picked Up Acouple of Things... Wonder Wut This Is Worth??


----------



## Loco 61

Also Meet Up W/ Tim N Bruce From LAst MInute N Picked Up My Interior Kit.. Look Great Thinks Bros... 

http://www.lastminutecustoms.com/

TIM OR BRUCE


----------



## Skim

Interior looks awesome alex. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## RawSixOneSS

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 18 2008, 05:18 PM~11904405-->
> 
> 
> 
> Interior looks awesome alex. I can't wait to see it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RawSixOneSS_@Oct 18 2008, 07:40 PM~11905126
> *nice  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Fellas


----------



## juiced86

:0 :0 them seats looking good


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI+Oct 18 2008, 02:28 AM~11901537-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks real good...Can't wait to see it in person. :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Bro... I'll Have It Out By Next Year.... Fo Shooo
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eightyone.7.TX_@Oct 18 2008, 08:52 AM~11902208
> *:0 damn when can I sneek a peek at that??
> *


Any Time Homie.....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Oct 19 2008, 02:56 PM~11910253
> *:0  :0 them seats looking good
> *


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 17 2008, 11:13 PM~11900609
> *Heres Acouple Right Here Of The Engine Nothing Big Just A 283 SB w A little Chrome Still Need To Put More Stuff On.. Im Getting Up At 2:30 AM To Head Up To Oklahoma For The Swapmeet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Engine looks Sweet!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 20 2008, 08:37 AM~11916004
> *Engine looks Sweet!
> *


Thanks Brotha


----------



## Reyna Bros

LOOKS AWESOME ALEX! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Damn Alex that interior is FRESH... 

Glad you guys made it to Oklahoma and back. Sorry I couldn't roll homie.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by CV1963+Oct 20 2008, 03:46 PM~11919768-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS AWESOME ALEX! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Oct 20 2008, 10:13 PM~11924615
> *Damn Alex that interior is FRESH...
> 
> Glad you guys made it to Oklahoma and back. Sorry I couldn't roll homie.
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 18 2008, 04:06 PM~11904119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




 Hell yea that looks nice !


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 21 2008, 04:11 PM~11931338
> *  Hell yea that looks nice !
> *


Thanks David...


----------



## sixty7imp

Clean interior Alex...Cant wait to be riding shotgun in that biach!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 21 2008, 04:59 PM~11931826
> *Clean interior Alex...Cant wait to be riding shotgun in that biach!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 21 2008, 04:11 PM~11931338
> *  Hell yea that looks nice !
> *


X2........... :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8

Sup Alex? Nice build home :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Getting close huh!?!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 18 2008, 12:13 AM~11900609
> *Heres Acouple Right Here Of The Engine Nothing Big Just A 283 SB w A little Chrome Still Need To Put More Stuff On.. Im Getting Up At 2:30 AM To Head Up To Oklahoma For The Swapmeet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The engine looks really nice.


----------



## Reyna Bros

Engine looks sick homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Oct 23 2008, 07:28 AM~11949283-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Alex? Nice build home :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Getting close huh!?!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 61 Impala on [email protected] 24 2008, 06:24 AM~11959948
> *The engine looks really nice.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CV1963_@Oct 24 2008, 01:39 PM~11963176
> *Engine looks sick homie!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bros... Since This Economy Is Going Down The Tube I May Hav To Slow Down On My Ride...  <a href=\'http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/081024/wall_street.html\' target=\'_blank\'>http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/081024/wall_street.html</a> I Still Got Lots To Do On It. An Have Lots Of Parts To Keep Me Working On It...But As Far As Spending Flo I Have To Sleep On That.... Dont Kno About This Economy N My Funds Are Low :angry:


----------



## blanco

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 17 2008, 11:13 PM~11900609
> *Heres Acouple Right Here Of The Engine Nothing Big Just A 283 SB w A little Chrome Still Need To Put More Stuff On.. Im Getting Up At 2:30 AM To Head Up To Oklahoma For The Swapmeet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 18 2008, 12:13 AM~11900609
> *Heres Acouple Right Here Of The Engine Nothing Big Just A 283 SB w A little Chrome Still Need To Put More Stuff On.. Im Getting Up At 2:30 AM To Head Up To Oklahoma For The Swapmeet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:nicoderm:


----------



## Elpintor

Daaammm Alex.... You and your kids got down on that motor it looks real good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 4 2008, 12:55 PM~12057072
> *Daaammm Alex.... You and your kids got down on that motor it looks real good. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro... Still Got lots To Do...Gettin Closer Tho..


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 17 2008, 10:13 PM~11900609
> *Heres Acouple Right Here Of The Engine Nothing Big Just A 283 SB w A little Chrome Still Need To Put More Stuff On.. Im Getting Up At 2:30 AM To Head Up To Oklahoma For The Swapmeet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

Lookin good bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2008, 12:12 PM~12057204
> *Thanks Bro... Still Got lots To Do...Gettin Closer Tho..
> *


updates!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Reyna Bros

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 10 2008, 10:56 PM~12120969
> *updates!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2008, 12:56 AM~12120969
> *updates!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Havent Really Done Much But Last Night I Put The Brake Booster N Master Cylinder In.....I Had To Cut Out The Firewall So The Booster Boot Wouldnt hit..Today Ima Try To Put On The Mouldings/Trim..


----------



## Loco 61

57, 59, 61, 63


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 15 2008, 08:29 AM~12163688
> *57, 59, 61, 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ur a machinist i see :biggrin: what do you run?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 15 2008, 08:17 AM~12163751
> *ur a machinist i see :biggrin: what do you run?
> *


Not Me 61 Brother... A Buddy Of Mine Does Them For Me  ..


----------



## LaidbackLuis

The booster came out clean Alex....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 15 2008, 09:33 AM~12163883
> *The booster came out clean Alex....
> *


Thanks Luis... Damn Its Cold Outside... hno: Got To Finish Up Some Work N I'll Be OUt There Wurkin ON My Ride


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 15 2008, 09:16 AM~12164003
> *Thanks Luis... Damn Its Cold Outside...  hno: Got To Finish Up Some Work N I'll Be OUt There Wurkin ON My Ride
> *


that makes two of us homie... I'll probably go out there in an hour or so. I gotta work with the garage door closed though cause that wind is blowing HARD :angry:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 15 2008, 09:16 AM~12164003
> *Thanks Luis... Damn Its Cold Outside...  hno: Got To Finish Up Some Work N I'll Be OUt There Wurkin ON My Ride
> *


I know fool I had big hopes of getting busy and its cold as fuck out there :0 I hate that!
Oh let me get those a arm bolts and washers chromed for you.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 15 2008, 10:58 AM~12164124
> *I know fool I had big hopes of getting busy and its cold as fuck out there :0  I hate that!
> Oh let me get those a arm bolts and washers chromed for you.
> *


----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 18 2008, 12:13 AM~11900609
> *Heres Acouple Right Here Of The Engine Nothing Big Just A 283 SB w A little Chrome Still Need To Put More Stuff On.. Im Getting Up At 2:30 AM To Head Up To Oklahoma For The Swapmeet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good.


----------



## 94 SS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 13 2007, 10:52 PM~9222443
> *This Will Be Me In A Couple Of Months Just Not That High...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


couple months? its already goin on a year :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Nov 15 2008, 04:04 PM~12165767
> *couple months?  its already goin on a year :0
> *


I Kno Sucks... Everyones Slacking :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Nov 15 2008, 03:04 PM~12165767
> *couple months?  its already goin on a year :0
> *


cant rush perfection


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 15 2008, 04:09 PM~12165807
> *cant rush perfection
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks Luis


----------



## Loco 61

Come Down Bob :angry:


----------



## 63RIVI

Looks good Alex. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Nov 15 2008, 04:42 PM~12165960
> *Looks good Alex. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Alex


----------



## MAAANDO

TTT! :wave: Q vo Loco?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:0 Damn Alex looking real GooooD!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

Sup Alex!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Nov 16 2008, 10:20 AM~12170534
> *Sup Alex!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## vouges17

looks good homie


----------



## acosta512

looking real good :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor

wb3u-Ezhj5k&feature
*U* can du it! You have them 2 piston pumps allready. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 16 2008, 10:21 PM~12175071
> *wb3u-Ezhj5k&feature
> U can du it! You have them 2 piston pumps allready. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 16 2008, 10:21 PM~12175071
> *wb3u-Ezhj5k&feature
> U can du it! You have them 2 piston pumps allready. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


     :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## fortworthmex

*TO THE MUTHA FUKIN TOP*


----------



## Loco 61

:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 20 2008, 07:10 AM~12208561
> *:wave:
> *


Wuts Up My Brotha???


----------



## blanco

:biggrin: what it do loco :wave:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Nov 20 2008, 09:00 AM~12208832
> *:biggrin: what it do loco  :wave:
> *


Sup Blanco??? Not To late :biggrin:


----------



## blanco

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 20 2008, 08:13 AM~12208906
> *Sup Blanco??? Not To late :biggrin:
> *


im cool :tears:


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 21 2008, 09:37 AM~12219484
> *
> *


Sup Luis? Cant Work On My 61 This Weekend... But When I Get Back Im Parking My Regal.. And Going Full Force On The Bubble....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 21 2008, 08:44 AM~12219528
> *Sup Luis? Cant Work On My 61 This Weekend... But When I Get Back Im Parking My Regal.. And Going Full Force On The Bubble....
> *


i'm gonna have to make the trip out there and give you a hand... 

That way when it busts out, i can be like "yeah i helped that fool" :uh: 

en serio though, if you need a hand give me a shout...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 21 2008, 09:53 AM~12219581
> *i'm gonna have to make the trip out there and give you a hand...
> 
> That way when it busts out, i can be like "yeah i helped that fool"  :uh:
> 
> en serio though, if you need a hand give me a shout...
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 21 2008, 08:56 AM~12219600
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang




----------



## sixty7imp

:wave:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 17 2008, 10:13 PM~11900609
> *Heres Acouple Right Here Of The Engine Nothing Big Just A 283 SB w A little Chrome Still Need To Put More Stuff On.. Im Getting Up At 2:30 AM To Head Up To Oklahoma For The Swapmeet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## blanco

uffin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS

whats up loco, motor looks great


----------



## fabian

TTT!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

uffin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Nice ride Alex will need to give you props for building the 61 and you chose a nice color to paint the ride will want to see the car out in the street next year so you can represent foros and the metroplex area will be right behind you with my project. Good luck and finish the car already. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :tongue:


----------



## blanco

:dunno: pics


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala+Dec 8 2008, 06:59 PM~12371279-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ride Alex will need to give you props for building the 61 and you chose a nice color to paint the ride will want to see the car out in the street next year so you can represent foros and the metroplex area will be right behind you with my project. Good luck and finish the car already. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :tongue:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Benito.. I'll Be Kickin It In My Garage This Winter Trying To Finish It Up.
> <!--QuoteBegin-blanco_@Dec 12 2008, 09:20 AM~12409842
> *:dunno: pics
> *


Sup Oscar??? Daaaaaaaaaaaamn its Cold Outside... I'll Try Posting Some Pics Up Soon...


----------



## Forgiven 63

sup bro....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 12 2008, 09:46 AM~12409925
> *  sup bro....
> *


Sup David.... Shit Im Jus Here Chillin At Wurk... Wuts Going On this Weekend?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 12 2008, 09:50 AM~12409949
> *Sup David.... Shit Im Jus Here Chillin At Wurk... Wuts Going On this Weekend?
> *



If it dont get cold-er we are takeing the frame off of a old hopper and sending it to 
get powder coated ............ NOt for teh 63 for " 214Monte " car.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 12 2008, 10:00 AM~12410002
> *If it dont get cold-er we are takeing the frame off of a old hopper and sending it to
> get powder coated ............  NOt for teh 63  for " 214Monte " car.
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 12 2008, 10:04 AM~12410031
> *:0  :wow:
> *



You know Big Jr. right ? His car is almost done and it will be a real switch hittter...


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 17 2008, 10:13 PM~11900609
> *Heres Acouple Right Here Of The Engine Nothing Big Just A 283 SB w A little Chrome Still Need To Put More Stuff On.. Im Getting Up At 2:30 AM To Head Up To Oklahoma For The Swapmeet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Nice Detailed Motor, And Killer Kandied Powerglide :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Dec 12 2008, 10:06 AM~12410040-->
> 
> 
> 
> You know Big Jr. right ?    His car is almost done and it will be a real switch hittter...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cant Wait To Check It Out..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Black86Cutty_@Dec 12 2008, 10:19 AM~12410121
> *Very Nice Detailed Motor, And Killer Kandied Powerglide :biggrin:
> *


 Thanks Bro


----------



## Skim

pics or its all just been a lie :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 12 2008, 10:37 AM~12410241
> *pics or its all just been a lie  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ................ O. K.

*Taking the frame from it's old body.......*





























*Mock up of Pump ... " now has 3/4" fitting" *



















* 214Monte's Car*










BIG Jr. or 214Monte on LIL












Frame was on Mr.A's Old Cuttlass, It was built by LM Customs.
We are taking the frame off the Cutt-Dawg ourself's, But when the car comes
out of Paint. The frame and Car will be coming all together at LM Customs.
1 Pump- Kandy and Chrome.......


----------



## Skim

ummmm, I was talking to Alex :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 12 2008, 10:55 AM~12410386
> *ummmm, I was talking to Alex :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



Oh ................................... :happysad:


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 12 2008, 10:52 AM~12410364
> *:uh:  ................  O. K.
> 
> Taking the frame from it's old body.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mock up of Pump ...  " now has 3/4" fitting"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 214Monte's  Car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG Jr.  or  214Monte  on LIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frame was on Mr.A's Old Cuttlass, It was built by LM Customs.
> We are taking the frame off the Cutt-Dawg ourself's, But when the car comes
> out of Paint. The frame and Car will be coming all together at LM Customs.
> 1 Pump- Kandy and Chrome.......
> *


Therse Car is looking very good, does he have a forum here?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 12 2008, 10:37 AM~12410241-->
> 
> 
> 
> pics or its all just been a lie  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 12 2008, 10:52 AM~12410364
> *:uh:  ................  O. K.
> 
> Taking the frame from it's old body.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mock up of Pump ...  " now has 3/4" fitting"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 214Monte's  Car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG Jr.  or  214Monte  on LIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frame was on Mr.A's Old Cuttlass, It was built by LM Customs.
> We are taking the frame off the Cutt-Dawg ourself's, But when the car comes
> out of Paint. The frame and Car will be coming all together at LM Customs.
> 1 Pump- Kandy and Chrome.......
> *


 :0 :0 :0 




> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 12 2008, 10:55 AM~12410386
> *ummmm, I was talking to Alex :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 12 2008, 11:05 AM~12410464
> *Therse Car is looking very good, does he have a forum here?
> *


Nope...... Must of his build was on Off Topic in the " Mr.A your inbox is full " TOPIC.

*But it was Deleted*


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 12 2008, 11:06 AM~12410470
> *
> :0  :0  :0
> 
> *



Dont I look like a fool now............ :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 12 2008, 10:57 AM~12410408
> *Oh ...................................  :happysad:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 12 2008, 11:10 AM~12410502
> *Dont I look like a fool now............  :happysad:
> *


Naw Homie Good Pics... Got Anymore?


----------



## sixty7imp

We need to be updated with new pics Alex! :twak:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Dec 12 2008, 11:19 AM~12410560
> *We need to be updated with new pics Alex! :twak:
> *


Lets See Some Pics Of You ride.... Post Them Up..... Lets See Wut U Got Going On..


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Dec 12 2008, 11:16 AM~12410538-->
> 
> 
> 
> Naw Homie Good Pics... Got Anymore?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats it . . . Side trim should be getting engraved...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 11:19 AM~12410560
> *We need to be updated with new pics Alex! :twak:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Dec 12 2008, 11:21 AM~12410584
> *Lets See Some Pics Of You ride.... Post Them Up..... Lets See Wut U Got Going On..
> *


*X2*


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 12 2008, 11:21 AM~12410584
> *Lets See Some Pics Of You ride.... Post Them Up..... Lets See Wut U Got Going On..
> *



Not ready yet but will get some when done! :biggrin: nothing major...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Dec 12 2008, 11:23 AM~12410602-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats it . . .  Side trim should be getting engraved...
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sixty7imp_@Dec 12 2008, 11:27 AM~12410640
> *Not ready yet but will get some when done! :biggrin:  nothing major...
> *


Yeah Right Just Post Them


----------



## MAAANDO

:wave: Wut it do Loco?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 12 2008, 03:57 PM~12413148
> *:wave: Wut it do Loco?
> *


Sup MAAANDO..?


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 12 2008, 08:52 AM~12410364
> *:uh:  ................  O. K.
> 
> Taking the frame from it's old body.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mock up of Pump ...  " now has 3/4" fitting"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 214Monte's  Car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG Jr.  or  214Monte  on LIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frame was on Mr.A's Old Cuttlass, It was built by LM Customs.
> We are taking the frame off the Cutt-Dawg ourself's, But when the car comes
> out of Paint. The frame and Car will be coming all together at LM Customs.
> 1 Pump- Kandy and Chrome.......
> *


wus up homies 
hopefully ill be swanging the Monte by Easter :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 12 2008, 08:53 PM~12415927
> *wus up homies
> hopefully ill be swanging the Monte by Easter :cheesy:
> *



My ***** ......


----------



## sic713




----------



## 81.7.TX.

TTT


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX+Dec 5 2008, 11:15 AM~12343627-->
> 
> 
> 
> All Car Clubs & Solo Riders and Car Enthusiasts Invited
> 
> Free To The Public
> 
> All Donations Welcome
> 
> All Donations Will Benefit The Families of Toys For Tots
> 
> There will be Trophies Awarded for 1st & 2nd,3rd Places, Raffles and
> D.J. Music for Entertainment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Come Hang Out ,Have Fun and Enjoy And Support Our Event
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG George!_@Dec 14 2008, 08:19 PM~12429083
> *just want to let everyone know that thier will be a car show , <span style=\'color:blue\'>Whos Comming Out To Hop ? ..</span>*


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Man I see theirs haters in this thread just shake them haters off alex. They can't fade us homie foros Impala collecters.  :biggrin:  :nono:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 16 2008, 12:23 AM~12442143
> *Man I see theirs haters in this thread just shake them haters off alex. They can't fade us homie foros Impala collecters.    :biggrin:    :nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Dec 12 2008, 10:19 AM~12410560
> *We need to be updated with new pics Alex! :twak:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 12 2008, 10:21 AM~12410584
> *Lets See Some Pics Of You ride.... Post Them Up..... Lets See Wut U Got Going On..
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAAANDO

Damn where the pics at?


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 16 2008, 01:23 AM~12442143
> *Man I see theirs haters in this thread just shake them haters off alex. They can't fade us homie foros Impala collecters.    :biggrin:    :nono:
> *



:0


----------



## Forgiven 63

Did I miss something ? whos hate-ing on Alex ?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 17 2008, 03:36 PM~12456409
> *Did I miss something ?  whos hate-ing on Alex ?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 17 2008, 04:49 PM~12456954
> *:scrutinize:
> *



:dunno: Ok :dunno:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 17 2008, 04:52 PM~12456976
> *:dunno:    Ok    :dunno:
> *



x2  :dunno:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

just messing with ya no haters around here fooled ya hah hah hah :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

viva Oaxaca Mexico where the soda comes from homie pura soda buena homie. :420:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Hey alex wuz the 61 on miller and rosedale gettind painted? by the rail road tracks?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

getting painted my bad?


----------



## redrum702




----------



## Forgiven 63

*



Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala+Dec 19 2008, 08:58 AM~12474050--><div class=\'quotetop\'>QUOTE(Texas 61 Impala @ Dec 19 2008, 08:58 AM) [snapback]12474050[/snapback]</div><div class=\'quotemain\'>just messing with ya no haters around here fooled ya hah hah hah  :biggrin:  :cheesy:


Click to expand...

*_




Originally posted by Texas 61 [email protected] 19 2008, 09:02 AM~12474068
*Hey alex wuz the 61 on miller and rosedale gettind painted? by the rail road tracks?
*

Click to expand...





Originally posted by Texas 61 [email protected] 19 2008, 09:02 AM~12474070
*getting painted my bad?
*

Click to expand...

[/b]</span>

<!--QuoteBegin-Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 19 2008, 08:59 AM~12474056
*viva Oaxaca Mexico where the soda comes from homie pura soda buena homie.  :420:
*[/quote] 

<span style=\'color:red\'>* Drug's are bad for La Raza *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 19 2008, 09:02 AM~12474068
> *Hey alex wuz the 61 on miller and rosedale getting painted? by the rail road tracks?
> *


its Painted Already.. Just Gettin Touched UP N Buffed Out...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 19 2008, 11:38 AM~12474805
> *
> </span>
> <span style=\'color:red\'> Drug's are bad for La Raza
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 19 2008, 10:38 AM~12474805
> *
> </span>
> <span style=\'color:red\'> Drug's are bad for La Raza
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 19 2008, 10:43 AM~12474840
> *its Painted Already.. Just Gettin Touched UP N Buffed Out...
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog

Sup Loco 61 :wave: any new pics of the ride


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 19 2008, 11:57 AM~12474938
> *Sup Loco 61 :wave:  any new pics of the ride
> *


Have Acouple The The Pumps Will Post As Soon I Get Home...


----------



## 80 Eldog

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 19 2008, 12:30 PM~12475670
> *Have Acouple The The Pumps Will Post As Soon I Get Home...
> *


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

nah not drugs but the coca cola we drink homie they make in oaxaca Mexico tastes great and everyone drinks it. I been there homie.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala




----------



## MAAANDO

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 19 2008, 02:23 PM~12476037
> *:wave:
> *


Sup Mando??

Here Goes Couple Of Pics


----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 19 2008, 01:48 PM~12475783
> *nah not drugs but the coca cola we drink homie they make in oaxaca Mexico tastes great and everyone drinks it. I been there homie.
> *



:loco:


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 19 2008, 08:01 PM~12478732
> *Sup Mando??
> 
> Here Goes Couple Of Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 19 2008, 09:01 PM~12478732
> *Sup Mando??
> 
> Here Goes Couple Of Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice bro!!!! Lookin real niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!!!


----------



## blanco

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 19 2008, 07:01 PM~12478732
> *Sup Mando??
> 
> Here Goes Couple Of Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam bro that looks nice 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte

:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Hey alex let me check out the ride if you dont mine?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 22 2008, 03:18 AM~12496281
> *Hey alex let me check out the ride if you dont mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 19 2008, 07:01 PM~12478732
> *Sup Mando??
> 
> Here Goes Couple Of Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man the 2 center pump set up lookin SWEET!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 22 2008, 08:27 AM~12496856
> *Man the 2 center pump set up lookin SWEET!
> *


HELL YEAH IT DOES :0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 63RIVI

Here Goes Couple Of Pics
















[/quote]


:0 :0 :0


----------



## blanco

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :You have posted a message with more emoticons that this board allows. Please reduce the number of emoticons you've added to the message

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> Here Goes Couple Of Pics


 :0 :0 :0
[/quote]
:0


----------



## wired61

> Here Goes Couple Of Pics


 :0 :0 :0
[/quote]
:cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## MAAANDO

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO

:worship:


----------



## blanco

:biggrin: :biggrin: 









:biggrin: 























:biggrin: 




















:biggrin: 



























:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

got my computer up... :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

:0


----------



## blanco

:dunno: no pics


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 24 2008, 12:18 AM~12513622
> *got my computer up... :biggrin:
> *


does that fire alarm still beep :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 26 2008, 09:49 AM~12529696
> *does that fire alarm still beep :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

:420: wuz up Homie, Im just over here lite like a mother fucker, Like Odessa!

Car looking good homie.............


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 28 2008, 12:43 AM~12541220
> *:420: wuz up Homie,      Im just over here lite like a mother fucker, Like Odessa!
> 
> Car looking good homie.............
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 19 2008, 06:01 PM~12478732
> *Sup Mando??
> 
> Here Goes Couple Of Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 26 2008, 06:30 PM~12532338
> *:yes:  :yes:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:0 bout time fucker. Everytime I call this fool at the house I hear "Beep! Beep! Beep" in the background. Thats how I know hes at the pad. If he tries to lie and say hes somewhere else, the fire alarm always tells me the truth. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

"ANYONE WHO WANTS TO SELL THEIR 1961 IMPALA PROJECT HIT ME UP" 








ALSO ALEX 61 IMPALA IS GOING TO BE A NICE LOWRIDER WHEN COMPLETED.


----------



## blanco

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## GROUPE ELA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2008, 11:09 PM~10118237
> *shit if you wanna go to Impala Heaven you just call and well roll out to mikes   I know the spot  Chris will tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam !! Were is this place at !! Im ready to take a road trip Homie !!


----------



## Forgiven 63

*My Homie Alex in Odessa ! ! !*


----------



## theoso8

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## rollin64

:thumbsup: :0 :thumbsup: NICE


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 6 2009, 01:01 PM~12622137
> *My Homie Alex in Odessa ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


He needs to shave! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

*UPDATED PICS!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 6 2009, 02:01 PM~12622137
> *UPDATED PICS!!!*  :biggrin:
> [/b]


Not Right Now....


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 13 2009, 12:17 AM~12687227
> *For 3yr old ROLAND and his family
> :angel: He suffered 3rd degree burns on the back of his head and back
> Thomas saved his son by pullin his son roland out the car he also suffered burns to his face and hand as well as his wife, there 3 other children got out fine.
> His screen name on here is 2000Towncar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIDEO FROM THE LOCAL NEWS
> 
> Donations can be sent to any Wells Fargo
> Roland J. Mechell
> acct#5358364635
> 
> to PayPal Donations :    [email protected]
> 
> *


----------



## Loco 61

SPREAD THE WORD YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS EVENT
Vendor.Exhibitor.
Sponsorship Info Contact PH: 
817.896-6407 0r 817-663-3634 or 817-944-1037
www. myspace.com/showtimelatino or 
Make Sure To Add us to your Myspace @
www. myspace. com/latinfesttx 
Also for all update on Artist's Tentatively Scheduled to Perform.....
​


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## Loco 61

The 2nd United Lowrider Council meeting will be this Friday 1-23-09 At The Fiesta Mexican Restaurant <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18886845-fiesta-mexican-restaurant-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>(3233 Hemphill St, Fort Worth, TX 76110 )</a>. AT 7:30 “Everyone is invited.”

<span style=\'color:red\'>Click on Address To Get Map!


----------



## Loco 61

<span style=\'color:red\'>The 2nd United Lowrider Council meeting will be TONIGHT 1-23-09 At The Fiesta Mexican Restaurant <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18886845-fiesta-mexican-restaurant-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>(3233 Hemphill St, Fort Worth, TX 76110 )</a>. AT 7:30 “Everyone is invited.”


----------



## Loco 61

Here Some Pics Of The 2nd ULC Meeting Friday 1/23/09 .. We Are Uniting The Lowrider Community


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Nice pictures of the raza united together orale homies :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jan 27 2009, 07:05 AM~12826866
> *Nice pictures of the raza united together orale homies  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala+Jan 27 2009, 08:05 AM~12826866-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pictures of the raza united together orale homies  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats Going on Benito?
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Jan 27 2009, 08:20 AM~12826916
> *x2
> *


Whats Up Luis? How You Been?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Nothing much Alex just chillin at home like always making my hustle moves with my parts sellin coast to coast and also in the metroplex area :biggrin: keep up the good work on the ride and hold it down for the foros peeps


----------



## Loco 61

TO THIS!!!! </span></span>:cheesy: <span style=\'colorrange\'>Still Need To Paint The Fan And Some Other Stuff


----------



## fortworthmex

coming out real nice alex..keep up the good work


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 8 2009, 09:55 PM~12945235
> *coming out real nice alex..keep up the good work
> *


Thanks Germain..


----------



## Skim

that looks sick alex! Good job. I got some chrome A Arm washers for you, when we meet up I'll give them to you dont let me forget.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2009, 02:17 AM~12948278
> *that looks sick alex! Good job. I got some chrome A Arm washers for you, when we meet up I'll give them to you dont let me forget.
> *


Thanks Man.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scrapin82regal

:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

This ride is looking really good and it will look nice when it hits the streets soon keep up the good work.


----------



## Loco 61

.. Got This Cheap For Parts. Maybe In A Year Or So I'll Have My Vert Done. We Just Have To See. Cant Wait.. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Looks lovely. :nicoderm:


----------



## theoso8

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

DAMN!!!!!!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 8 2009, 10:52 PM~12945195
> *
> TO THIS!!!! </span></span>:cheesy:  <span style=\'colorrange\'>Still Need To Paint The Fan And Some Other Stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn homie. Amazing job. Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

Big Difference Homie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 9 2009, 03:22 PM~12951556
> *.. Got This Cheap For Parts.  Maybe In A Year Or So I'll Have My Vert Done. We Just Have To See.  Cant Wait.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wassup with the one to the right of your vert???  How much?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 9 2009, 03:37 PM~12952076
> *Wassup with the one to the right of your vert???  How much?
> *


Think That Guy Wanted 5K 2 Door ..


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 9 2009, 03:52 AM~12945195
> *
> TO THIS!!!! </span></span>:cheesy:  <span style=\'colorrange\'>Still Need To Paint The Fan And Some Other Stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn! I read thru your build-up last night, got to say that you have done alot of really nice work on such a short time. Youre doing big things there down south, both you and Mr. Skim.  

Keep it up!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Feb 9 2009, 02:43 PM~12951713-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks lovely. :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 02:57 PM~12951815
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> DAMN!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 03:31 PM~12952030
> *Damn homie. Amazing job. Congrats! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WickedWizzard_@Feb 10 2009, 12:21 AM~12957744
> *Damn! I read thru your build-up last night, got to say that you have done alot of really nice work on such a short time. Youre doing big things there down south, both you and Mr. Skim.
> 
> Keep it up!
> *


Thanks Fellas... N Skim is A Cool Doood He Does Some Badass Work...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 9 2009, 01:22 PM~12951556
> *.. Got This Cheap For Parts.  Maybe In A Year Or So I'll Have My Vert Done. We Just Have To See.  Cant Wait.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i think i saw that on craigslist olkahoma :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 10 2009, 10:12 AM~12960735
> *:0  i think i saw that on craigslist olkahoma :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 9 2009, 12:43 PM~12951713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks lovely. :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: looks really good!


----------



## Loco 61

Anyone Have An Extra Set of These, The Black Rubber Part Under the door Sill For 61-64 Impala??? Let Me Know Thanks


----------



## Str8sharkin78




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 8 2009, 08:52 PM~12945195
> *
> TO THIS!!!! </span></span>:cheesy:  <span style=\'colorrange\'>Still Need To Paint The Fan And Some Other Stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow that looks sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 12 2009, 12:35 AM~12978837
> *Anyone Have An Extra Set of These, The Black Rubber Part Under the door Sill For 61-64 Impala??? Let Me Know Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SKUM IN KRUM


----------



## deesta

:0 The ace is coming along tight homie, its gonna be the bizz when its done :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE

DAMM Alex that ACE is looking good!


----------



## cheleo




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Str8sharkin78+Feb 12 2009, 03:06 PM~12984355-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Austin [email protected] 12 2009, 03:38 PM~12984596
> *Wow that looks sick! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 03:52 PM~12984716
> *SKUM IN KRUM
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 01:43 AM~12990313
> *:0 The ace is coming along tight homie, its gonna be the bizz when its done  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 [email protected] 15 2009, 12:58 PM~13008682
> *DAMM Alex that ACE is looking good!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cheleo_@Feb 15 2009, 01:11 PM~13008755
> *
> *


Thanks Fellas!


----------



## MAAANDO

:wave: Wassup fool?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 15 2009, 09:18 PM~13012051
> *:wave: Wassup fool?
> *


Sup Mando???????????? :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 15 2009, 10:19 PM~13012060
> *Sup Mando???????????? :cheesy:
> *


Chillin bro. Tired from tearing those floors off. :biggrin: Sup with you man?


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 8 2009, 07:52 PM~12945195
> *
> TO THIS!!!! </span></span>:cheesy:  <span style=\'colorrange\'>Still Need To Paint The Fan And Some Other Stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn alex that shits lookin GOOD!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 9 2009, 01:22 PM~12951556
> *.. Got This Cheap For Parts.  Maybe In A Year Or So I'll Have My Vert Done. We Just Have To See.  Cant Wait.. :biggrin:
> 
> *


you have less than 365 days. So get crackin !


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 19 2009, 09:18 PM~13053803
> *you have less than 365 days. So get crackin !
> *


LOL ! We'll See


Thanks Guys... 


Last Minute Customs From H-Town Were In Town N Stopped By To Help A Fellow Brother Out... Thanks Tim An Bruce...Brian Told Me To Do The Headliner Frist Before I Put The Glass In But Im Ready To Finish This Thing...Thanks For The Advice Tho  

















































That Was Yesterday... 

Today I Just Worked On My Side Windows ..


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Man i dont give a fuck THAT SHIT IS FAT!! the color really sets it off. now i thinkin of paintin a bike that color with some silver leafing


----------



## MAAANDO

lookin good bro!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Ain't nothing like fresh glass getting dropped in! uffin: :thumbsup: I can't wait til Betty gets her treatment. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 11:35 PM~12978837
> *Anyone Have An Extra Set of These, The Black Rubber Part Under the door Sill For 61-64 Impala??? Let Me Know Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you still need them? I might have some.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 23 2009, 11:09 AM~13084254
> *Do you still need them? I might have some.
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr+Feb 23 2009, 04:06 AM~13083563-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man i dont give a fuck THAT SHIT IS FAT!! the color really sets it off. now i thinkin of paintin a bike that color with some silver leafing
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lets Check It Out... :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 05:29 AM~13083658
> * lookin good bro!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 09:33 AM~13084091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't nothing like fresh glass getting dropped in! uffin: :thumbsup:  I can't wait til Betty gets her treatment.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One Step Closer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 61 Impala on [email protected] 23 2009, 10:09 AM~13084254
> *Do you still need them? I might have some.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got Some Saturday Thanks Tho..
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 23 2009, 11:34 AM~13084743
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Reyna Bros

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 23 2009, 07:33 AM~13084091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't nothing like fresh glass getting dropped in! uffin: :thumbsup:  I can't wait til Betty gets her treatment.  :biggrin:
> *


Those are some great guys always helping a brother out!!! Tim and I go back to middle school, that's a long time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Car is coming out sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

LOOKING GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Reyna Bros+Feb 23 2009, 07:37 PM~13089540-->
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some great guys always helping a brother out!!! Tim and I go back to middle school, that's a long time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Car is coming out sweet! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Cool Doods.. Thanks *
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOP DOG '64_@Feb 25 2009, 09:51 AM~13106547
> *LOOKING GOOD!  :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks Bro.. love That GHETTO BIRD of Yours... Some Times I Wish I Wound Of Just Keeped Mine OG And Just Drove It Like That... Next Ride I Get I Think im Just Going To Do That.*






*Got These Monday Cheap No Curb Checks.. I Just Got To Clean Them Up, 13" Supremes.. Might Go on My Regal *:biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 9 2009, 01:22 PM~12951556
> *.. Got This Cheap For Parts.  Maybe In A Year Or So I'll Have My Vert Done. We Just Have To See.  Cant Wait.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 25 2009, 12:00 PM~13107602
> *Cool Doods.. Thanks
> Thanks Bro.. love That GHETTO BIRD of Yours... Some Times I Wish I Wound Of Just Keeped Mine OG And Just Drove It Like That... Next Ride I Get I Think im Just Going To Do That.
> Got These Monday Cheap No Curb Checks.. I Just Got To Clean Them Up, 13" Supremes.. Might Go on My Regal  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak:    :rant: :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

*TTT*


----------



## THA WRONGKIND




----------



## sixty7imp

NEW PICS!


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Whats good Alex? :wave:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 11 2009, 10:18 PM~13253758
> *Whats good Alex? :wave:
> *


Nothing Right Now.. Just Lots Of Rain...  Wish I Was In Florida Right Now...


----------



## KERRBSS

sup homie hows everything? start on that rag yet?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 12 2009, 07:30 PM~13263160
> *sup homie hows everything?  start on that rag yet?
> *


Not Yet Im Still Trying To Finish Up The Bubble... :uh: Soon Tho.. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 12 2009, 11:30 PM~13265083
> *Not Yet Im Still Trying To Finish Up The Bubble... :uh:  Soon Tho.. :biggrin:
> *


im chopping into my donor car as we speak, the weather is getting nicer so ill be out there all weekend then i can start the real surgery i have a few homies lined up to help :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOUNDED

Coming out nice homeboy!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BThompsonTX

Sup Alex!!! :wave: Looking Good!


----------



## 214loco

Sup Alex hows that 61 comming out?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Que onda almost done loco hope to see the ride out before easter. I am just finishing my 66 Impala's check them out.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

66' looking good bro....


Que onda Alex :nicoderm:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Mar 16 2009, 11:59 AM~13293957
> *Que onda almost done loco hope to see the ride out before easter. I am just finishing my 66 Impala's check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp

What it do homie! Got back from D.F. yesterday but not before spending the weekend in Acapulco! :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex




----------



## Texas 61 Impala

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 23 2009, 09:33 AM~13084091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't nothing like fresh glass getting dropped in! uffin: :thumbsup:  I can't wait til Betty gets her treatment.  :biggrin:
> *


How much for the front glass? For my 61 Impala loco?


----------



## 817Lowrider

looking good.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Mar 24 2009, 12:02 AM~13369713
> *How much for the front glass? For my 61 Impala loco?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I Payed Around 760 For All My Glass. At The Swap Meet..  














Here Acouple Of Interior Pics


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2009, 08:28 AM~13382563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a nice looking interior!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Mar 25 2009, 03:02 AM~13382641
> *Thats a nice looking interior!
> *


Thanks Bro


----------



## SoTexCustomz

:0 :0 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

interior is fresh homie....


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 26 2009, 08:58 PM~13400664
> *interior is fresh homie....
> *


X2


----------



## 63RIVI

What's up Alex? Car is looking real good homie. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

Sup Alex?????? Any more updates!?!?!?!?!?!?!!??! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Sup Danny, Alex & Oso Sorry Bros No Updates Right Now...


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 7 2009, 08:36 PM~13511520
> *Sup Danny, Alex & Oso Sorry Bros No Updates Right Now...
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

Little Video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGT3U6dzl4E


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2009, 01:28 AM~13382563
> *I Payed Around 760 For All My Glass. At The Swap Meet..
> Here Acouple Of Interior Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good LOCO


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@May 7 2009, 11:12 PM~13821696
> *Looking good LOCO
> *


THanks Hugo


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## kandychromegsxr

sup alex. LOCO Hayabusa bike build might be coming very soon!!! lol


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 7 2009, 11:34 PM~13822071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks nice Alex!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Nice vid Alex! I disagree with your statement though, you said you still have a long way to go. Fly me out there and we'll finish it over the weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 8 2009, 06:03 AM~13824124
> *Nice vid Alex! I disagree with your statement though, you said you still have a long way to go.  Fly me out there and we'll finish it over the weekend! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 How about Greyhound instead ??


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2009, 02:28 AM~13382563
> *I Payed Around 760 For All My Glass. At The Swap Meet..
> Here Acouple Of Interior Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking good homie uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 8 2009, 08:18 AM~13824161
> *:0  How about Greyhound instead ??
> *


HA! That's the recession plan. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr+May 8 2009, 12:52 AM~13822973-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup alex. LOCO Hayabusa bike build might be coming very soon!!! lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 Take Lots Of Pics Andrew.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 61 Impala on [email protected] 8 2009, 05:41 AM~13824039
> *Looks nice Alex!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Brother..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 11:15 AM~13825834
> *looking good homie  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Bro..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 07:03 AM~13824124
> *Nice vid Alex! I disagree with your statement though, you said you still have a long way to go.  Fly me out there and we'll finish it over the weekend! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 07:18 AM~13824161
> *:0  How about Greyhound instead ??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 8 2009, 01:18 PM~13827022
> *HA! That's the recession plan.  :biggrin:
> *


LOL ! I Wish I Had A Full Weekend Just To Work On It But Dont. 

THats Cool Tho I Have Two Boys That Play Sports N That Takes Lots Of Time..


----------



## Loco 61

http://www.myxtremeradio.net


----------



## A&M customs

its comin along nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by A&M customs_@May 29 2009, 06:55 PM~14040306
> * its comin along nice homie :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Hey Check THis Online Station Out

http://www.myxtremeradio.net


----------



## wired61

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:angry: PICS UPDATES!! :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 8 2009, 01:18 PM~13827022
> *HA! That's the recession plan.  :biggrin:
> *


Nah the recession plan is mailing you a bike.


----------



## fortworthmex




----------



## 214monte

:cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 21 2009, 06:34 PM~14255918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 9 2009, 03:52 AM~12945195
> *
> TO THIS!!!! </span></span>:cheesy:  <span style=\'colorrange\'>Still Need To Paint The Fan And Some Other Stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how nice is that - came out realy good....


----------



## arts tires

hey alex this is fred at arts tires r u going to be [posting any pic from last sat show/video give us a call.


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 8 2009, 07:52 PM~12945195
> *
> TO THIS!!!! </span></span>:cheesy:  <span style=\'colorrange\'>Still Need To Paint The Fan And Some Other Stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE RIDE BRO................  
AND ENGINE TOO...... :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by arts tires_@Jun 23 2009, 05:31 PM~14275366
> *hey alex this is fred at arts tires r u going to be [posting any pic from last sat show/video give us a call.
> *


<span style=\'colorrange\'>Nice Bro...  ANy Pics Or YOur Ride


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 21 2009, 04:34 PM~14255918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Hey Alex Take your time on the 61 Make a good first impression homie you going to the swap meet this week? I am but I am not sellin anything but I am sure going to look out for some 61 Impala parts I have tons of 61 Parts but it is never enough for me. Good luck on the 61 Impala looking good mine is under construction no pics at this time will post later down the road. uffin:


----------



## regal ryda

any of yall DFW boyz know where I can find a running 4dr 62 up that way


----------



## MAAANDO

:wave: Wassup Loco?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 25 2009, 07:37 AM~14292419
> * :wave: Wassup Loco?
> *


Sup Maaaaaaaaaaando???? Ive Been Working On My Ride Every Afternoon Looks Like IM Putting A Small Dent On It But One Day Closer Tho. Its Been About 100° Last Couple OF Days Damn Its Hot... Ive Also Been Taking Pics Nothing Big Tho... I'll Post Some Up Soon


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 25 2009, 09:09 PM~14301281
> *Sup Maaaaaaaaaaando????    Ive Been Working On My Ride Every Afternoon Looks Like IM Putting A Small Dent On It But One Day Closer Tho. Its Been About 100° Last Couple OF Days Damn Its Hot... Ive Also Been Taking Pics Nothing Big Tho... I'll Post Some  Up Soon
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 26 2009, 12:09 AM~14301281
> *Sup Maaaaaaaaaaando????    Ive Been Working On My Ride Every Afternoon Looks Like IM Putting A Small Dent On It But One Day Closer Tho. Its Been About 100° Last Couple OF Days Damn Its Hot... Ive Also Been Taking Pics Nothing Big Tho... I'll Post Some  Up Soon
> *


Alex I hear you on that heat, my garage read 105 degrees on Sunday! :0


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 25 2009, 11:09 PM~14301281
> *Sup Maaaaaaaaaaando????    Ive Been Working On My Ride Every Afternoon Looks Like IM Putting A Small Dent On It But One Day Closer Tho. Its Been About 100° Last Couple OF Days Damn Its Hot... Ive Also Been Taking Pics Nothing Big Tho... I'll Post Some  Up Soon
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 4 2009, 09:22 AM~14092413
> *:angry: PICS UPDATES!!  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah of the gutt's :biggrin: Let's c some more....


----------



## CUZICAN

SICK BUILD HOMIE..................NOW GIVE ME UPDATES, I GOTTA HAVE EM hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 214monte




----------



## sixty7imp

I seen the car up close just a few days ago! :biggrin: Its coming out clean!


----------



## theoso8

POST PICS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 214pinkcandy

YEA POST PIXS!



> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 7 2009, 10:54 AM~14401571
> *POST PICS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Jul 7 2009, 11:47 AM~14402484
> *YEA POST PIXS!
> *


co sign :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Jul 11 2009, 09:58 AM~14441909
> *co sign :biggrin:
> *


Because this bubble just can't lie there in the rubble.


----------



## blanco

TTT


----------



## 214pinkcandy

:angry:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Jul 21 2009, 02:32 PM~14539144
> *:angry:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61

Tried To Match It As Close As I Could


----------



## Loco 61

Looking At the Economy The Way It Is I Don’t Have Enough Chips To Get Me Some Cross Laced Daytons So For Right Now I Took Off The Rims Off My Regal.. Maybe When I Round Up Some Money I Can Get Me Another Set …


----------



## kandychromegsxr

TTT i love this car!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 25 2009, 08:34 AM~14577688
> *Looking At the Economy The Way It Is  I Don’t Have Enough Chips To Get Me Some Cross Laced Daytons So For Right Now I Took Off The Rims Off My Regal.. Maybe When I Round Up Some Money I Can Get Me Another Set …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Alex.


----------



## 214pinkcandy

Mira que nice...



> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 25 2009, 08:05 AM~14577630
> *Tried To Match It As Close As I Could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Skim

> Looking At the Economy The Way It Is I Don


----------



## Skim

> Looking At the Economy The Way It Is I Don


----------



## fortworthmex

ride comin along real nice alex


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

[/quote]
Uh oh!


----------



## AMB1800

up to page 61 for Loco 61


----------



## Skim

my phone was actin up earlier when I tried to post. I was fixin to say, I got that set of all chrome 13 OG 72 spoke daytons that are on my frame now with brand spankin new tires I will let go. They are good streetable shape you can run them on the regal if you want them let me know.


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 1 2009, 12:42 AM~14643863
> *my phone was actin up earlier when I tried to post. I was fixin to say, I got that set of all chrome 13 OG 72 spoke daytons that are on my frame now with brand spankin new tires I will let go. They are good streetable shape you can run them on the regal if you want them let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Skim

:0 :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 2 2009, 10:54 PM~14655759
> *:0 :dunno:
> *


I'll Hit You Up Skim When I Get Back...



Sup Seth??? Im In You Neck Of The Woods  









LOL Check Out That Lady Behind Me!


----------



## 214monte




----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 18 2007, 10:41 PM~9481696
> *Got Two Set Of These Babies In Anyone Need A Set Hit Me Up... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Anybody got some 13x6 wires for sale?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 3 2009, 12:01 AM~14655833
> *I'll Hit You Up Skim When I Get Back...
> Sup Seth??? Im In You Neck Of The Woods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Check Out That Lady Behind Me!
> *


You're only 2 and half hours away from me. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ttt


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 2 2009, 10:01 PM~14655833
> *I'll Hit You Up Skim When I Get Back...
> Sup Seth??? Im In You Neck Of The Woods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Check Out That Lady Behind Me!
> *


bring back a Mickey Mouse hat Alex...


----------



## WestsideRider




----------



## theoso8




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, cecilia
:0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 16 2009, 09:28 AM~14783008
> *bring back a Mickey Mouse hat Alex...
> *


----------



## Loco 61

I Picked this Up At The OG Salvage Yard Im Going With Vintage Air... But With OG Vents...


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 20 2009, 05:58 PM~14830762
> *I Picked this Up At The OG Salvage Yard Im Going With Vintage Air... But With OG Vents...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Loco 61

This Was Taken On The Family Trip To Florida In Alabama


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 20 2009, 05:59 PM~14830776
> *
> *


OG AC Vents This Is Seth's Ride...  
I Got Two Sets ones A 61 The Other Is A 62


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 20 2009, 05:58 PM~14830762
> *I Picked this Up At The OG Salvage Yard Im Going With Vintage Air... But With OG Vents...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Wheres the og salvage yard!


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 20 2009, 06:28 PM~14831096
> *OG AC Vents This Is Seth's Ride...
> I Got Two Sets ones A 61 The Other Is A 62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


POST PICS OF YOUR RIDE HOMIE!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 20 2009, 09:42 PM~14833164
> *POST PICS OF YOUR RIDE HOMIE!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 20 2009, 01:46 PM~14828705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 20 2009, 09:42 PM~14833164
> *POST PICS OF YOUR RIDE HOMIE!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 24 2009, 05:56 PM~14867036
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 24 2009, 08:22 PM~14868455
> *:0
> *


 :angry: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 24 2009, 09:42 PM~14869551
> *:angry:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## hugos76

uffin:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 24 2009, 10:02 PM~14869730
> *:0
> *


 :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl: :twak:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 27 2009, 12:41 PM~14897833
> *:buttkick:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :twak:
> *


 :|


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 27 2009, 01:42 PM~14897839
> *:|
> *












One of the nicest Jewel Blue 61 Rags I've ever seen and this one was loaded too Alex! :nicoderm: Jewel Blue with Light Blue Top.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 27 2009, 12:52 PM~14897921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the nicest Jewel Blue 61 Rags I've ever seen and this one was loaded too Alex! :nicoderm:  Jewel Blue with Light Blue Top.
> *


Damn That Nice.... Mine Is Alittle Darker Blue.. Where Did You See That One


----------



## lowmemory

What's up Loco,

I like your Impala. You done a great Job. I will keep checking your ride.

peace


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@Aug 30 2009, 12:34 PM~14926290
> *What's up Loco,
> 
> I like your Impala. You done a great Job. I will keep checking your ride.
> 
> peace
> *



Thanks Lowmemory


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 28 2009, 09:08 AM~14907032
> *Damn That Nice.... Mine Is Alittle Darker Blue.. Where Did You See That One
> *


You're right, this one's paint wasn't the exact color match to the 61 Jewel Blue, and is perhaps why they didn't get the money they were asking at the Auction. Nevertheless, it's a beauty to see in person.


----------



## theoso8

:dunno: :dunno: :ugh: :around: :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 3 2009, 09:51 PM~14975349
> *    :dunno:  :dunno:  :ugh:  :around:  :wow:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 3 2009, 10:12 PM~14976315
> *
> *


lets get it finished, what help do you need, we can all come by and make a day of getting it all put together!


----------



## lowmemory

What' up Loco, what size is your cylinders in the back? I have 22'' Tele scopics chrome cylinder but they might be too long for my '63 Impala.

peace


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 11 2009, 12:44 AM~15047076
> *lets get it finished, what help do you need, we can all come by and make a day of getting it all put together!
> *


Im down


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 20 2009, 12:46 PM~14828705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUC*ING BAD ASS SHOT!!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 14 2009, 03:55 PM~15079637
> *FUC*ING BAD ACE SHOT!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61

Anyone Need Some Of these?


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 28 2009, 06:37 PM~15212139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone  Need Some Of  these?
> *


how much?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 28 2009, 09:55 PM~15213117
> *how much?
> *


Im Taking Offers ..


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:nicoderm:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 14 2009, 02:13 PM~15078042
> *Im down
> *


you looking for fresh Carne :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 29 2009, 08:07 AM~15216320
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Right Click Saved :biggrin: Thanks Sin


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 29 2009, 08:38 AM~15216759
> *Right Click Saved    :biggrin:  Thanks Sin
> *


----------



## 214monte




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 1 2009, 10:07 PM~15246391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, another one??? haha..save it :cheesy: Grille is jacked though!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 2 2009, 05:42 AM~15246833
> *Damn, another one???  haha..save it  :cheesy: Grille is jacked though!
> *


It’s My 4 Door Parts Car That I’m Using For The Rag.. I Dropped It Off On My 10 Acres In Mexia TX. Its About One Forty-Five Min Away.. I Don’t Have No Place To Put It Right Now


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 5 2009, 08:59 AM~15269889
> *It’s My 4 Door Parts Car That I’m Using For The Rag.. I Dropped It Off On My 10 Acres In Mexia TX. Its About One Forty-Five Min Away.. I Don’t Have No Place To Put It Right Now
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 5 2009, 04:59 AM~15269889
> *It’s My 4 Door Parts Car That I’m Using For The Rag.. I Dropped It Off On My 10 Acres In Mexia TX. Its About One Forty-Five Min Away.. I Don’t Have No Place To Put It Right Now
> *


Nice, my pops lives down by Pharr..wayyyyyyyyy down south, Rio Grande Valley..he's always lookin for rides for me down there. He's lookin for a ranch too to go huntin on.. He's a crazy Vietnam Vet!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 7 2009, 10:14 PM~15298018
> *Nice, my pops lives down by Pharr..wayyyyyyyyy down south, Rio Grande Valley..he's always lookin for rides for me down there.  He's lookin for a ranch too to go huntin on.. He's a crazy Vietnam Vet!!  :biggrin:
> *


There Alot Of Crazy Peeps Around My Place.. .. I Havent really Drove Around Much Looking For Rides But Im Sure There Lots Of Barn Yard Finds...


----------



## Loco 61

TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 9 2009, 07:09 AM~15310124
> *TTT    :biggrin:
> *


aqui con unos taco de barbacoa y un cafecito....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 9 2009, 08:11 AM~15310126
> *aqui con unos taco de barbacoa y un cafecito....
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 9 2009, 07:24 AM~15310154
> *:tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pura tentacion.... i was just kidding, but now you made me hungry :twak:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 9 2009, 06:24 AM~15310154
> *:tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 9 2009, 09:23 AM~15310441
> *mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :biggrin:
> *


I Just Might Go Down The Street And Get Me Some Tacos :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 9 2009, 08:24 AM~15310447
> *I Just Might Go Down The Street And Get Me Some Tacos  :0
> *


are you taking orders ?...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 9 2009, 09:25 AM~15310455
> *are you taking orders ?...
> *


How Many And What Kind you Want??? :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 9 2009, 08:30 AM~15310493
> *How Many And What Kind you Want??? :0
> *



10 de carnitas con salsa.... :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

http://www.stickam.com/1upradio?rf=mpg


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Cool 4 door Impala save me some parts loco j/k I have enough 61 parts good luck on the rag. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

What up loco, what's left to do??


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 20 2009, 10:52 AM~15411876
> *What up loco, what's left to do??
> *


Checked Out My 61 At Lunch Today :biggrin: It Brings A Big A$$ Smile To My Face When I See It.. Havent Seen It In About 2 Weeks N Ive Been Real Busy Working Late Thats Why I Havent Finished It :angry: ... I'll Get back On IT Soon... I Got Some NOS Plates For My Rag Tho :cheesy: ... :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 20 2009, 12:59 PM~15413248
> *Checked Out My 61 At Lunch Today  :biggrin:  It Brings A Big A$$ Smile To My Face When I See It.. Havent Seen It In About 2 Weeks N  Ive Been Real Busy Working Late Thats Why I Havent Finished It :angry: ... I'll Get back On IT Soon... I Got Some NOS Plates For My Rag Tho :cheesy:    ... :biggrin:
> *


No spy pic?


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 20 2009, 12:46 PM~14828705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro that is a sick shot.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 21 2009, 10:24 PM~15428188
> *damn bro that is a sick shot.
> *


You should see her in person, she's a real bute Clark. :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2009, 04:43 AM~15431841
> *You should see her in person, she's a real bute Clark.  :biggrin:
> *


you really like saying that dont you. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

let me no u need sum help putn n werk bro :thumbsup: i no all bout werkn late main!! i put n 55 a week so i can pay bills and still try to do a lil sum sum on tha vert here and there!!!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 22 2009, 06:04 PM~15437824
> *you really like saying that dont you. :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


wat up clark???? man i sure did want that cadie u had :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 22 2009, 07:33 PM~15438057
> *let me no u need sum help putn n werk bro :thumbsup: i no all bout werkn late main!! i put n 55 a week so i can pay bills and still try to do a lil sum sum on tha vert here and there!!!
> *


  :thumbsup: 












TTT
Check Out My Boy Phily Phil In The Mix
http://www.stickam.com/1upradio?rf=mpg


----------



## Carlos Polishing

*Chrome*


















*Stainless*


















*Aluminum*


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Carlos Polishing_@Oct 28 2009, 10:12 AM~15491118
> *Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aluminum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im Hit You Up Later on


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## dunk420

progress bra!!! u need me to come by and finnish her for ya :biggrin: im anxious to see that baller paint job on the streets!!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 29 2009, 09:56 AM~15502268
> *progress bra!!! u need me to come by and finnish her for ya :biggrin: im anxious to see that baller paint job on the streets!!!
> *


Come On By Any Time Brother...


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 29 2009, 10:26 AM~15502564
> *Come On By Any Time Brother...
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 29 2009, 11:03 AM~15502966
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


Where You At Oso :scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61

:angel: :angel: 







> This is from my wife:
> We buried my sister Ashley Ramirez on Monday Oct 19th. She was taken from us on October 15th in a motorcycle accident. This has been the hardest thing that my family has ever faced. She was our beautiful baby sister that is now with GOD. With her 2 precious daughters left behind, we are working on their futures now.
> First, Ashley's memorial site can be found at *www.tributes.com*. You can post things for her and add pictures if you want. The family reads them daily.
> 
> We have also set up a Trust fund for her 2 angels at Bank of America. The Trust is called *Ashley Ramirez Childrens Assistance Fund*. You can go into any Bank of america and deposit into this account. This money will go towards Adriana and Brianna only. Without their mommy, we wanted to make sure that they have an amazing life with their Grandmother and Tia's. With your help, we can succeed.
> 
> Thank You to everyone for all your love and support during these tragic times.
> 
> Julie Ortiz (Big Sister)
> Any questions, please email me at [email protected]
> 
> I also want to thank the following clubs for helping out allready
> and if I leave you off please correct me...
> 
> Lowlows
> Mystic Styles
> Dallas Lowriders
> LIL John with the Homies
> Texas Raised
> Estilo
> 
> Every dollar is a dollar they didnt have..Thanks again...
> 
> Here is a picture of her and her 2 girls.


----------



## XLowLifeX

> :angel: :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> This is from my wife:
> We buried my sister Ashley Ramirez on Monday Oct 19th. She was taken from us on October 15th in a motorcycle accident. This has been the hardest thing that my family has ever faced. She was our beautiful baby sister that is now with GOD. With her 2 precious daughters left behind, we are working on their futures now.
> First, Ashley's memorial site can be found at *www.tributes.com*. You can post things for her and add pictures if you want. The family reads them daily.
> 
> We have also set up a Trust fund for her 2 angels at Bank of America. The Trust is called *Ashley Ramirez Childrens Assistance Fund*. You can go into any Bank of america and deposit into this account. This money will go towards Adriana and Brianna only. Without their mommy, we wanted to make sure that they have an amazing life with their Grandmother and Tia's. With your help, we can succeed.
> 
> Thank You to everyone for all your love and support during these tragic times.
> 
> Julie Ortiz (Big Sister)
> Any questions, please email me at [email protected]
> 
> I also want to thank the following clubs for helping out allready
> and if I leave you off please correct me...
> 
> Lowlows
> Mystic Styles
> Dallas Lowriders
> LIL John with the Homies
> Texas Raised
> Estilo
> 
> Every dollar is a dollar they didnt have..Thanks again...
> 
> Here is a picture of her and her 2 girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn man thats rough. its got to be hard for those 2 little girls. just seeing them pix brings me down.  :angel:
Click to expand...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 31 2009, 09:25 AM~15521015
> *damn man thats rough. its got to be hard for those 2 little girls. just seeing them pix brings me down.      :angel:
> *


x2 only time will heal the pain, sorry for your loss homie.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Any sweat equity this weekend Alex ?


----------



## Mr Gee

:cheesy: Progress?? get them bumpers on!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

damn big blocks are heavy!!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 19 2009, 12:48 PM~15714388
> *damn big blocks are heavy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




 Thanks Andrew...


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 19 2009, 11:48 AM~15714388
> *damn big blocks are heavy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Nov 19 2009, 12:14 PM~15714613
> *:0
> *


wat kinda big block :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 19 2009, 02:45 PM~15715566
> *wat kinda big block :0
> *


348


----------



## Loco 61

Real SS ??


----------



## 81.7.TX.

any progress pics alex?? :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 20 2009, 04:46 PM~15728963
> *any progress pics alex??  :dunno:
> *


Not Yet But I Will Be Finishing Up The Interior This Weekend...


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 20 2009, 04:17 PM~15729240
> *Not Yet But I Will Be Finishing Up The Interior This Weekend...
> *


U BETA :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 20 2009, 05:51 PM~15729583
> *U BETA :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 20 2009, 06:00 PM~15729655
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 214monte




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

Picked Up Some More Stuff To Hang On My Walls.. And Started Putting Finishing Puttin In The Interior Today But It Started To Rain...


----------



## Estrella Car Club

CAR Looking good LOCO


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Nov 29 2009, 04:32 PM~15813583
> *CAR Looking good LOCO
> *


Thanks Ramon...


----------



## MAAANDO

Q-vo Alex? :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:0 






:wave:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 29 2009, 03:30 PM~15813570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll take those 62 SS hubcaps off your hands....how much??


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Dec 1 2009, 09:14 PM~15838209-->
> 
> 
> 
> Q-vo Alex? :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chillin Mando.... How You Been Bro???  You Be Taking Some Mad Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2009, 11:07 AM~15843900
> *:0
> :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wutz Popin Isela???
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin--SUPER62-_@Dec 2 2009, 01:02 PM~15845316
> *I'll take those 62 SS hubcaps off your hands....how much??
> *


LOL Not For Sale :biggrin: 





-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Skim

que onda alejandro


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2009, 04:41 PM~15848167
> *que onda alejandro
> *


:roflmao: Bahawahahahahhahaha Antonio Banderas


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 29 2009, 04:30 PM~15813570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked Up Some More Stuff To Hang On My Walls.. And Started Putting Finishing Puttin In The Interior Today But It Started To Rain...
> *


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 29 2009, 01:30 PM~15813570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked Up Some More Stuff To Hang On My Walls.. And Started Putting Finishing Puttin In The Interior Today But It Started To Rain...
> *


I got some nice '61 caps??? I need them 62 SS for my piece!!


----------



## fortworthmex




----------



## Loco 61

-----------------------------------------------------------------------










------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 94 SS




----------



## sixty7imp

What it do Alex!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 94 SS+Dec 4 2009, 10:59 AM~15869147-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Robert
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sixty7imp_@Dec 6 2009, 02:45 PM~15888746
> *What it do Alex!
> *


Que Onda Carlos...


----------



## regalman806




----------



## Texas 61 Impala

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 29 2009, 04:30 PM~15813570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked Up Some More Stuff To Hang On My Walls.. And Started Putting Finishing Puttin In The Interior Today But It Started To Rain...
> *


Hey alex do you want to sell that 59-60 speaker grill bro if so let me know! thanks :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 29 2009, 03:30 PM~15813570
> *Picked Up Some More Stuff To Hang On My Walls.. *


Alex Automotive Museum :dunno:


----------



## 94 SS

:dunno: where's the progress pics at?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Finally found this topic!
:biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Dec 8 2009, 07:51 AM~15910628
> *:dunno:  where's the progress pics at?
> *


want to see pics homie! :biggrin:


----------



## blanco

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Dec 9 2009, 06:58 PM~15929288
> *want to see pics homie! :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 9 2009, 08:06 PM~15929394
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


X817!!


----------



## fortworthmex

*TTMFT*


----------



## Loco 61

My Boy Pete's Old Ride, Tommy Bought It At One Of Local Shows
See How A LoLo Is On the Cover Of A DUB Mag... :biggrin: 

http://www.dubmag.net/celebrities/musicians/893-tommy-lee


----------



## kandychromegsxr

im bout tired of coming in here wit no new pics


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 11 2009, 11:54 PM~15955384
> *im bout tired of coming in here wit no new pics
> *


LOL Ill Post Some TODAY Andrew  Rain Or SNow... :biggrin:


----------



## 94 SS

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 11 2009, 11:54 PM~15955384
> *im bout tired of coming in here wit no new pics
> *


X2


----------



## Loco 61

Just Looking Back On some Of My Pics Looked At The Cowl Tag And My Rag In Paint Code 914 Midnight Blue.. Sweeet


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 12 2009, 11:35 AM~15958056
> *Just Looking Back On some Of My Pics Looked At The Cowl Tag And My Rag In Paint Code 914  Midnight Blue.. Sweeet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I thought it was! I remember talking to you at your crib about that! In my opinion midnight blue is about the rarest color in 1961. Not many Convertibles produced with the 914 code.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 12 2009, 10:44 AM~15958110
> *I thought it was! I remember talking to you at your crib about that! In my opinion midnight blue is about the rarest color in 1961.  Not many Convertibles produced with the 914 code.
> *


:thumbsup: Seth Is The GoTo Guy For Info


----------



## Loco 61

Didnt Want To Take The Chrome Insert Out To ReChrome They Looked In Good Shape So I Just Taped Them Up Before Sanding So I Wouldnt Scratch Them Up










I Wanted To Go With Some Thing Close To The Interior


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 12 2009, 11:48 AM~15958124
> *:thumbsup:  Seth Is The GoTo Guy For Info
> *


Alex, I had to edit my post, the 1961 color/fabric dealer book indicates that Jewel Blue and Midnight Blue were the only two colors that Chevrolet offered the pacific blue color top on. I see your cowl reveals the white top, but certainly a rarity just have the 914 code on the cowl. :thumbsup: Here's some pics for you straight from my Dealer album...








Factory Color Body Color Swatch Code 914
















Your Interior Code 842
















Top Choices in 1961...


----------



## Loco 61

Heres A The Start On The Dash Seemed Pretty Easy To Install These Stuff.. I Think The Hard Part Will Be When I Put The Wires On :biggrin: 



















Lil Man Helping Me Out Again...  











Before I Put The Knobs In I Polished Them My Self And Didnt Put All Whole OG Radio In Just The Face Plate Im Not Going To Use It And I Dont Want To Cut The Dash To Put A New One In... Dis Is Cool.. Still Needs Acouple Othere Knobs...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 12 2009, 11:03 AM~15958192
> *Alex, I had to edit my post, the 1961 color/fabric dealer book indicates that Jewel Blue and Midnight Blue were the only two colors that Chevrolet offered the pacific blue color top on.  I see your cowl reveals the white top, but certainly a rarity just have the 914 code on the cowl.  :thumbsup:  Here's some pics for you straight from my Dealer album...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Factory Color Body Color Swatch Code 914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Interior Code 842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Choices in 1961...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow... Im Going With the Blue Top For Sure... I Know Its Says White Top But dats cool


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 12 2009, 12:16 PM~15958247
> *Wow... Im Going With the Blue Top For Sure... I Know Its Says White Top But dats cool
> *


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 12 2009, 12:13 PM~15958237
> *Lil Man Helping Me Out Again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


He's like "Here I'll build it if I have to, I'm ready to ride!!!"

That's cool as shit man, my 4 year old daughter comes out in the garage with me when I'm messing with my welder and puts her helmet on and she wants to weld then. It's great that our kids are interested in the things we do.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 12 2009, 12:13 PM~15958237
> *Heres A The Start On The Dash Seemed Pretty Easy To Install These Stuff.. I Think The Hard Part  Will Be When I Put The Wires On  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lil Man Helping Me Out Again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I Put The Knobs In I Polished Them My Self And Didnt Put All Whole OG Radio In Just The Face Plate  Im Not Going To Use It And I Dont Want To Cut The Dash  To Put A New One In... Dis Is Cool.. Still Needs Acouple Othere Knobs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I've got a bunch of spare knobs laying around Alex, just let me know if you need some. I love the OG dash, but I would love to see one of my Billet Dashes installed, it would accentuate the style of your ride even more. :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 12 2009, 10:51 AM~15958740
> *I've got a bunch of spare knobs laying around Alex, just let me know if you need some.  I love the OG dash, but I would love to see one of my Billet Dashes installed, it would accentuate the style of your ride even more.  :biggrin:
> *


give me a deal and I'll throw one in da Bully :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 12 2009, 09:13 AM~15958237
> *Heres A The Start On The Dash Seemed Pretty Easy To Install These Stuff.. I Think The Hard Part  Will Be When I Put The Wires On  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lil Man Helping Me Out Again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I Put The Knobs In I Polished Them My Self And Didnt Put All Whole OG Radio In Just The Face Plate  Im Not Going To Use It And I Dont Want To Cut The Dash  To Put A New One In... Dis Is Cool.. Still Needs Acouple Othere Knobs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ha ha my dad is doin the same thing with his 37 Chevrolet dash. He made it removable and is assembling it on the kitchen table lol

Looks awesome Loco!


----------



## SPOOON

LOOKS GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE IT TOGETHER :thumbsup:


----------



## 94 SS

:thumbsup: lookin really good alex.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

thats all i needed was a pic of a speaker grill


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 12 2009, 12:12 PM~15958511
> *He's like "Here I'll build it if I have to, I'm ready to ride!!!"
> 
> That's cool as shit man, my 4 year old daughter comes out in the garage with me when I'm messing with my welder and puts her helmet on and she wants to weld then. It's great that our kids are interested in the things we do.
> *


Those Are The Best Times Right There... Kids Will Remember Those Moments And Will Tell There Kids About Back In The Day  



> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Dec 12 2009, 12:51 PM~15958740-->
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a bunch of spare knobs laying around Alex, just let me know if you need some.  I love the OG dash, but I would love to see one of my Billet Dashes installed, it would accentuate the style of your ride even more.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Thanks Seth Im Sure I Might Need ACouple Of Those Knobs I Hit You Up Later On Those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 01:59 PM~15959198
> *Ha ha my dad is doin the same thing with his 37 Chevrolet dash. He made it removable and is assembling it on the kitchen table lol
> 
> Looks awesome Loco!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL My Wife Gets Pissed At Me When I Do Stuff For My Ride In The Living Room She Keeps Telling Me To Take My Stuff Out Side LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 06:49 PM~15961367
> *LOOKS GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE IT TOGETHER :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks HOmie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 94 [email protected] 12 2009, 10:29 PM~15963024
> *:thumbsup: lookin really good alex.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Robert
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kandychromegsxr_@Dec 12 2009, 11:03 PM~15963409
> *thats all i needed was a pic of a speaker grill
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 12 2009, 10:35 AM~15958056
> *Just Looking Back On some Of My Pics Looked At The Cowl Tag And My Rag In Paint Code 914  Midnight Blue.. Sweeet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm painting mine Shadow Grey.


.....Dash looks good Alex!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 14 2009, 08:26 AM~15975152
> *I'm painting mine Shadow Grey.
> .....Dash looks good Alex!!
> *


Boy I can't wait for that day! Why don't you just sell me the bubble and I'll ratrod her! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:0 I was in the garage last nite til bout 11pm!! Feels good working on the car!!  When can I come look at this ride?? :x:


----------



## KERRBSS

whats up loc, looking good. start on that rag yet?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Dec 14 2009, 12:06 PM~15976443-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 I was in the garage last nite til bout 11pm!! Feels good working on the car!!   When can I come look at this ride??  :x:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Dec 15 2009, 12:02 PM~15987487
> *whats up loc, looking good.  start on that rag yet?
> *


Not Yet But Im Collecting Parts For It Tho :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy




----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Hey Alex is the bubbletop almost ready to come out keep up the good work I just started back up on mine I posted new pics on my ride so check it out will post new pics every saturday and sunday so stay tune will for sure have mine out by May of 2010 damn 401k money homie peace out loco 61 :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> *LOL My Wife Gets Pissed At Me When I Do Stuff For My Ride In The Living Room She Keeps Telling Me To Take My Stuff Out Side LOL*



ha ha ha

piisshhh women! :uh:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Dec 14 2009, 07:26 AM~15975152-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm painting mine Shadow Grey.
> .....Dash looks good Alex!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Bro...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 04:02 PM~15989656
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup 214pinkcandy?? Tell Frost Wuts Up For Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Texas 61 [email protected] 15 2009, 07:32 PM~15991703
> *Hey Alex is the bubbletop almost ready to come out keep up the good work I just started back up on mine I posted new pics on my ride so check it out will post new pics every saturday and sunday so stay tune will for sure have mine out by May of 2010 damn 401k money homie peace out loco 61 :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wut Up Benny?? May 2010 Thats Around The Corner.. Better Get On It.. See You Out There..
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShibbyShibby_@Dec 15 2009, 07:38 PM~15991754
> *ha ha ha
> 
> piisshhh women!  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee

Loco..what's up with the vert?? You started on that yet??


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 16 2009, 04:49 PM~16000333
> *Loco..what's up with the vert??  You started on that yet??
> *


NOt Yet Mr.Gee Still Working On The Bubble :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2009, 04:58 PM~16002142
> *NOt Yet Mr.Gee Still Working On The Bubble  :banghead:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 63RIVI

What's up Alex?! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Dec 16 2009, 11:38 PM~16004606
> *What's up Alex?! :biggrin:
> *


Chillin Alex... LOL Hows Your Ride Coming Along? Hows Everything In HTown?


----------



## 63RIVI

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2009, 10:40 PM~16004623
> *Chillin Alex... LOL  Hows Your Ride Coming Along?  Hows Everything In HTown?
> *


Ride is coming along good so far. Have the front clip bondoed and primered. Thought about frenching the antenna, but like the original. Just hard to find parts for this car!


----------



## 63RIVI

Check out some of the stuff I've been doing.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=505647&st=0


----------



## Loco 61

:angel: :angel: 

We Lost One Of Our Car Show Models... Show Your Support Anyway Possible Thanks


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 17 2009, 02:31 PM~16011749
> *:angel:  :angel:
> 
> We Lost One Of Our Car Show Models... Show Your Support Anyway Possible Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW..beautiful girl she was!! Hope everything went good out there for the memorial!


----------



## 94 SS

Is your ride gonna be finished this year alex? :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Jan 2 2010, 10:33 AM~16160301
> *Is your ride gonna be finished this year alex? :dunno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

i need to bring you your ice chest! i'll call later!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 2 2010, 01:30 PM~16161145
> *i need to bring you your ice chest! i'll call later!!
> *


Thanks Dre  

And Thanks Oscar


----------



## Loco 61

Shitty Camera Phone Pics :angry:


----------



## rollin64

looks good bro  :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 2 2010, 09:35 PM~16164679
> *Thanks Dre
> 
> And Thanks Oscar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn seen it in person :thumbsup: 


Alex lookin hella good!!!


----------



## little chris

looks good bro


----------



## 94 SS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 2 2010, 09:35 PM~16164679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I got them pictures lastnight while creepin' out in the streets with Betty... Looking real good there Alex.


----------



## blanco

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 2 2010, 08:35 PM~16164679
> *Thanks Dre
> 
> And Thanks Oscar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No problem had a good time car lookn good :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 2 2010, 07:35 PM~16164679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD BIG HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 3 2010, 09:36 AM~16168580
> *I got them pictures lastnight while creepin' out in the streets with Betty... Looking real good there Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dayum !!! :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by rollin64+Jan 2 2010, 10:27 PM~16165168-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks good bro   :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks John... Tell Your Bro Thanks For Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 03:04 AM~16167498
> *damn seen it in person  :thumbsup:
> Alex lookin hella good!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by little [email protected] 3 2010, 04:28 AM~16167916
> *looks good bro
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 94 [email protected] 3 2010, 10:06 AM~16168440
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats Up Robert Whats The Plan for This Saturday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 10:36 AM~16168580
> *I got them pictures lastnight while creepin' out in the streets with Betty... Looking real good there Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those Spotlights Are LIghting Up The Streets Of Florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 10:50 AM~16168664
> *No problem had a good time car lookn good  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ELJEFE/[email protected] 5 2010, 12:08 AM~16186522
> *LOOKING GOOD BIG HOMIE! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Augie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Jan 5 2010, 10:21 AM~16189329
> *dayum !!!  :0
> *


SUp Luis??? You Bro Still Need The Top For The 64


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 2 2010, 08:37 PM~16164705
> *Shitty Camera Phone Pics  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn even on camera phone its lookin goooooooooood!


----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

:worship:


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jan 2 2010, 09:35 PM~16164679-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dre
> 
> And Thanks Oscar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Jan 2 2010, 09:37 PM~16164705
> *Shitty Camera Phone Pics  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man alex you gonna have one bad ass 61 bro....one clean ace  cant wait till i see this ace cruizin the streets of that funk


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 16 2010, 09:50 PM~16313916
> *man alex you gonna have one bad ass 61 bro....one clean ace  cant wait till i see this ace cruizin the streets of that funk
> *


TTT :wow:


----------



## theoso8

:drama: 
READY BY MARCH 21ST???? SHOW AT FAIR PARK???


:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 26 2010, 09:18 AM~16414463
> *:drama:
> READY BY MARCH 21ST???? SHOW AT FAIR PARK???
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :0


----------



## 214monte




----------



## LaidbackLuis

Pres Eisenhower rolled one too :wow:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 29 2010, 02:20 PM~16453449
> *Pres Eisenhower rolled one too  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61

Got Some More Chrome Done on the 61.. Should Be Almost Done ON The Chrome Couple More Things To Go.. :happysad:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 6 2010, 03:20 PM~16532762
> *Got Some More Chrome Done on the 61.. Should Be Almost Done ON The Chrome Couple More Things To Go.. :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## vouges17

. 









[/quote]

looking good


----------



## Loco 61

Thanks Carlos


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:0 cant wait to see this in the streets of FOROS!!!


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 7 2010, 09:47 PM~16543575
> *:0 cant wait to see this in the streets of FOROS!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 7 2010, 10:55 PM~16543682
> *:thumbsup:
> *


haha Dre was like dad he has them on the couch and they bad!! :roflmao:


----------



## Texas Massacre

Looking good Alex!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 7 2010, 09:59 PM~16543721
> *haha Dre was like dad he has them on the couch and they bad!!  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 7 2010, 09:59 PM~16543730
> *Looking good Alex!
> *


THanks Chris Now For The Front...


----------



## XLowLifeX




----------



## Loco 61

Finally Put The Rear Bumper On.. Damn It Isnt No Joke... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 9 2010, 11:57 PM~16568647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookin good alex!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 10 2010, 12:00 AM~16568687
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: lookin good alex!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks Skim...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 10 2010, 12:01 AM~16568695
> *Thanks Skim...
> *


man we gonna be on them streets soon homie


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 10 2010, 12:02 AM~16568703
> *man we gonna be on them streets soon homie
> *


Real Soon :yes:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 10 2010, 06:57 AM~16568647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shit I havent been in your thread for a long while and the ace almost looks finished! 
Been missing out. :run:


----------



## meanOne

Looking good Alex :thumbsup: getting closer to done !!!


----------



## blanco

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 9 2010, 11:57 PM~16568647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 10 2010, 01:57 AM~16568640
> *Finally Put The Rear Bumper On.. Damn It Isnt No Joke...  :uh:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Come on! thats always fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great pic! looking good Alex! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard+Feb 10 2010, 12:05 AM~16568730-->
> 
> 
> 
> Shit I havent been in your thread for a long while and the ace almost looks finished!
> Been missing out.  :run:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It Has Alittle To Go But Its Real Close... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 04:02 AM~16570002
> *Looking good Alex  :thumbsup:  getting closer to done !!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Oscar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 06:50 AM~16570204
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Oscar You Ready For Friday!!! :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 10 2010, 07:01 AM~16570226
> *Come on! thats always fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Great pic! looking good Alex!  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks Seth.. Its Was Fun Alright. :biggrin: .. Colder Then A MoFo Tho hno:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

if ya need some help Alex or need someone to stand and watch ya work let me know!! I can drink beer and watch! :0


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 9 2010, 11:57 PM~16568647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn thats a *REAL DEAL* pic there!


----------



## SEISKUATROSS

LOOKING GOOD ALEX ..


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Feb 10 2010, 09:00 AM~16570652-->
> 
> 
> 
> if ya need some help Alex or need someone to stand and watch ya work let me know!! I can drink beer and watch!  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Come On Down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Austin [email protected] 10 2010, 09:01 AM~16570661
> *Damn thats a REAL DEAL pic there!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SEISKUATRO_@SS,Feb 10 2010, 11:39 AM~16571720
> *LOOKING GOOD ALEX ..
> *


THanks Jimmy... How You Been Bro?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Lookin good!!! More More!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Feb 10 2010, 01:24 PM~16572482
> *Lookin good!!! More More!!  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Marc... The Rag Is Next In Line...


----------



## vouges17

nice color on that 61 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, RollinDeepSJ

:0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 10 2010, 09:15 PM~16577290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice color on that 61 :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro.. You Got That Kandy Green It Looks Bad Ass..


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 10 2010, 10:19 PM~16577333
> *Thanks Bro.. You Got That Kandy Green It Looks Bad Ass..
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 9 2010, 09:57 PM~16568647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 10 2010, 07:15 PM~16577290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice color on that 61 :thumbsup:
> *


What kind of welder is that??


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Feb 10 2010, 09:25 PM~16577400-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Gee_@Feb 11 2010, 12:39 AM~16579708
> *What kind of welder is that??
> *


Small Lincoln Welder From Home Depot..Its Cool For Small Stuff..  






Woke up This Morning :0 Crazy Weather


----------



## vouges17

Small Lincoln Welder From Home Depot..Its Cool For Small Stuff..  
Woke up This Morning :0 Crazy Weather 










its not that bad, we got like 25 inches on the ground


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 11 2010, 12:01 PM~16582685
> *Small Lincoln Welder From Home Depot..Its Cool For Small Stuff..
> Woke up This Morning  :0  Crazy Weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not that bad, we got like 25 inches on the ground
> *


 :0 

Now Thats Some Snow There^^

Heres A Pic About 5min Ago...
Think Its Little More Then 4" Now Small Stuff Compared To You Guys Up North :happysad:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2010, 01:12 PM~16582775
> *:0
> 
> Now Thats Some Snow There^^
> 
> Heres A Pic About 5min Ago...
> Think Its Little More Then 4" Now Small Stuff Compared To You Guys Up North  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yeh thats a dusting :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 10 2010, 09:15 PM~16577290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice color on that 61 :thumbsup:
> *


Make that a poster! I'll take one :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

_*CAR LOOKS DAMN GOOD HOMIE!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON!! *_    :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61

> ONE BAD 61 :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 9 2010, 10:57 PM~16568647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i really like this car man


----------



## kandychromegsxr

damn alex your cars got a nice AZZ lol. lookin good,you goin to put some guards on there?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+Feb 12 2010, 10:05 PM~16597108-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn i really like this car man
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got to see her in person, Alex has done a remarkable job. Tony and I rode over to his crib to take a peek at it back in August, it's simply stunning. :worship: :worship:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kandychromegsxr_@Feb 13 2010, 05:08 AM~16600211
> *damn alex your cars got a nice AZZ lol. lookin good,you goin to put some guards on there?
> *


He's got it all. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> ONE BAD 61 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Ace is the shit!! :wow:
> 
> Makes me miss my old bubble  :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## fortworthmex




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Feb 13 2010, 09:12 AM~16600836-->
> 
> 
> 
> You got to see her in person, Alex has done a remarkable job.  Tony and I rode over to his crib to take a peek at it back in August, it's simply stunning.  :worship: :worship:
> He's got it all.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 13 2010, 01:15 PM~16602281
> *This Ace is the shit!! :wow:
> 
> Makes me miss my old bubble    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fortworthmex_@Feb 13 2010, 03:03 PM~16602865
> *
> *


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## Loco 61

Just Came In From Hittin The Front..  

























































Good Long Weekend


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 22 2010, 02:53 AM~16685297
> *Just Came In From Hittin The Front..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Long Weekend
> *


Nice work Alex. :nicoderm: 

Nothing like putting the frontend back together. The hard work is really paying off for you. :yes: Looks fucking badass!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 22 2010, 06:40 AM~16686456
> *Nice work Alex.  :nicoderm:
> 
> Nothing like putting the frontend back together.  The hard work is really paying off for you. :yes: Looks fucking badass!
> *


You Right ABout That... Coulding Sleep Last Night Kept Thinking What My Next Step Is Going To Be..


----------



## Austin Ace

Just looks to dam nice Really like this pic for some reason


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 22 2010, 08:44 AM~16686794
> *You Right ABout That... Coulding Sleep Last Night Kept Thinking What My Next Step Is Going To Be..
> *


This is gona b a trophy winner bro!
Keep it up! Putn em togather allways funner than takn down!
Just auks finding bolts from way bak :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+Feb 22 2010, 09:31 AM~16687057-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just looks to dam nice Really like this pic for some reason
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dunk420_@Feb 22 2010, 09:43 AM~16687127
> *This is gona b a trophy winner bro!
> Keep it up! Putn  em togather allways funner than takn down!
> Just auks finding bolts from way bak  :biggrin:
> *


It'll Be A Nice Cruiser...  I Bought One Of Those Bolt Kits And I Got Alot Of Chrome Bowtie Bolts And I Still Need More... :scrutinize:


----------



## meanOne

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 22 2010, 01:53 AM~16685297
> *Just Came In From Hittin The Front..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Long Weekend
> *


coming together nicely ...thats one MEAN MOFO Alex uffin:


----------



## blanco

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 22 2010, 12:53 AM~16685297
> *Just Came In From Hittin The Front..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Long Weekend
> *


this car is looking dam good :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 13 2010, 03:08 AM~16600211
> *damn alex your cars got a nice AZZ lol. lookin good,you goin to put some guards on there?
> *


Not Sure If Ima Put The Guards On The Back Bumper... I Like That Straight Look.. Have You Seen Seth's Dads Wagon with One Pcs Bumper ...  

To Bad I Dont Have One Pcs Bumpers..  

We'll See... :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

looking real good homie, and as far as bumper guards im not putting them on my 60 I like the look with out!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 24 2010, 09:27 AM~16709465
> *Not Sure If Ima Put The Guards On The Back Bumper... I Like That Straight Look.. Have You Seen Seth's Dads Wagon with One Pcs Bumper ...
> 
> To Bad I Dont Have One Pcs Bumpers..
> 
> 
> We'll See... :biggrin:
> *


But that don't have any choice unless you spring load that bumper and allow it to retract like a continential kit on the back. :rofl: Since you can't run guards on a wagon, you got to run steps. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

damn Alex it's coming together REAL nice ! :wow:


----------



## Lil_Jesse




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 24 2010, 08:01 AM~16709570
> *But that don't have any choice unless you spring load that bumper and allow it to retract like a continential kit on the back. :rofl:  Since you can't run guards on a wagon, you got to run steps.  :biggrin:
> *


:0 Post Up Pics Of The Wagon :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 24 2010, 08:39 AM~16709702
> *damn Alex it's coming together REAL nice !  :wow:
> *


X 61. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 24 2010, 12:09 PM~16710274
> *:0  Post Up Pics Of The Wagon  :biggrin:
> *


Topic started. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 24 2010, 06:39 AM~16709702
> *damn Alex it's coming together REAL nice !  :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## NOS61RAG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 24 2010, 07:27 AM~16709465
> *Not Sure If Ima Put The Guards On The Back Bumper... I Like That Straight Look.. Have You Seen Seth's Dads Wagon with One Pcs Bumper ...
> 
> To Bad I Dont Have One Pcs Bumpers..
> 
> We'll See... :biggrin:
> *



I have some 1 piece bumpers,Plated & ready to go.  

Get @ me.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Wut time you headed to Decatur?


----------



## MAAANDO

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by meanOne+Feb 22 2010, 11:22 PM~16695581-->
> 
> 
> 
> coming together nicely ...thats one MEAN MOFO Alex  uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Oscar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 09:31 PM~16705595
> *this car is looking dam good  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Oscar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 03:27 AM~16709082
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 07:55 AM~16709542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking real good homie, and as far as bumper guards im not putting them on my 60 I like the look with out!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Feb 24 2010, 08:39 AM~16709702
> *damn Alex it's coming together REAL nice !  :wow:
> *


Thanks Luis


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+Feb 24 2010, 09:57 AM~16710183-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 10:18 AM~16710337
> *X 61.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rimshot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 10:18 AM~16710339
> *Topic started.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :drama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 24 2010, 04:20 PM~16713353
> *:wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 08:39 PM~16715751
> *I have some 1 piece bumpers,Plated & ready to go.
> 
> Get @ me.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 only Thing Is I Just Got Mine Rechromed :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 08:51 PM~16715882
> *Wut time you headed to Decatur?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7-8 Maybe Sooner...  You Rolling With Us Dre?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Feb 25 2010, 07:30 AM~16720331
> *:nicoderm:
> *


  Sup Maaaaaaaaaaaando??


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 25 2010, 09:36 AM~16720347
> *
> :rimshot:
> :drama:
> 
> :0 only Thing Is I Just Got Mine Rechromed  :angry:
> 7-8 Maybe Sooner...   You Rolling With Us Dre?
> Sup Maaaaaaaaaaaando??
> *


Q-vo Alex? You almost ready to let me shoot that thing or what? I wouldnt mind taking a trip out to TX! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 25 2010, 07:38 AM~16720348
> *Q-vo Alex? You almost ready to let me shoot that thing or what? I wouldnt mind taking a trip out to TX! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: All Most Done Mando...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 25 2010, 07:41 AM~16720354
> *:biggrin:  All Most Done Mando...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 25 2010, 08:36 AM~16720347
> *7-8 Maybe Sooner...   You Rolling With Us Dre?
> *


 :wow: I'll let cha know!!


----------



## Mr Gee

fkn ace is lookin clean loco! :worship:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

TTT


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 22 2010, 01:53 AM~16685297
> *Just Came In From Hittin The Front..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Long Weekend
> *



Looking good Alex! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 22 2010, 04:31 PM~16687057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just looks to dam nice Really like this pic for some reason
> *


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 21 2010, 11:53 PM~16685297
> *Just Came In From Hittin The Front..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Long Weekend
> *


Have you ever seen something so beautiful it's ignorant....................I have now


----------



## Estrella Car Club

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and a :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Feb 27 2010, 09:43 AM~16740929
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: and a  :thumbsup:
> *







I Wanna Thank John, Carlos, Oscar, Danny And Matt For Coming 
By To Help A Brother Out Today...  






























:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor

Sup Alex, Those were some good tacos :biggrin: Thanx... does these looks familiar.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 1 2010, 09:29 PM~16765856
> *Sup Alex, Those were some good tacos :biggrin:  Thanx... does these looks familiar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :worship: THanks Danny...


----------



## califas

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 22 2010, 12:53 AM~16685297
> *Just Came In From Hittin The Front..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Long Weekend
> *


looking good Alex


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 28 2010, 08:11 PM~16753197
> *
> I Wanna Thank John, Carlos, Oscar, Danny And Matt For  Coming
> By To Help A Brother Out Today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


y no invitas :twak:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

lookin good alex!!!!!!!!!!!!! i got dibbs on the shotty homie....


----------



## MAAANDO

Perro the car is lookin sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 28 2010, 10:11 PM~16753197
> *
> I Wanna Thank John, Carlos, Oscar, Danny And Matt For  Coming
> By To Help A Brother Out Today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Carlos Polishing

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 13 2010, 09:28 AM~16600672
> *How much would you need to chrome a set of springs (car)
> *


More Chrome:


----------



## BThompsonTX

Damn Alex. That shit is looking good!!!! :worship: I need to get out there and check it out.


----------



## theoso8




----------



## fortworthmex




----------



## Skim

> Just Came In From Hittin The Front..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Long Weekend


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 22 2010, 12:53 AM~16685297
> *Just Came In From Hittin The Front..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Long Weekend
> *


hno that looks scary..has a tool fallen on it before?

looks good by the way


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 9 2010, 12:31 AM~16835165
> *hno that looks scary..has a tool fallen on it before?
> 
> looks good by the way
> *


None Yet... & Thanks Bro.. Today Well Be A Nice Day To Put On Some More Chrome Undies... :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 9 2010, 08:43 AM~16836797
> *None Yet... & Thanks Bro.. Today Well Be A Nice Day To Put On Some More Chrome Undies... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX+Mar 4 2010, 09:57 AM~16794329-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Alex.  That shit is looking good!!!! :worship:  I need to get out there and check it out.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Brian..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 08:22 PM~16832010
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Oso.. ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 11:17 PM~16834441
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wuts Popin Germain.??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 12:29 AM~16835144
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Skim? Hows That 64 Front Bumper?? Is It Pretty Good Shape?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Elpintor_@Mar 9 2010, 07:48 AM~16836822
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


 Thanks For Helping Me Last Saturday..


----------



## dunk420

$$$$. Ttt for chrome undiezzz. $$$$$
:0


----------



## Lil_Jesse

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420+Mar 9 2010, 08:00 AM~16836867-->
> 
> 
> 
> $$$$. Ttt for chrome undiezzz. $$$$$
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil_Jesse_@Mar 9 2010, 04:28 PM~16841068
> *:thumbsup:
> *


   






Thanks Oscar For Rolling By And Helping Me Out Tonight...  :420:


----------



## Mr Gee

:wow: :cheesy:


----------



## sixty7imp

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kustom 401K

is it going to be ready for the 21st


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@Mar 10 2010, 10:21 AM~16848986
> *is it going to be ready for the 21st
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@Mar 10 2010, 10:21 AM~16848986
> *is it going to be ready for the 21st
> *


Im Trying :banghead:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 10 2010, 12:06 PM~16849447
> *Im Trying  :banghead:
> *


Lets trailor it there!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 10 2010, 11:31 AM~16849664
> *Lets trailor it there!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## blanco

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 9 2010, 11:14 PM~16845826
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Thanks Oscar For Rolling By And Helping Me Out Tonight...   :420:
> *


 :biggrin: no problem :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Mar 10 2010, 07:14 PM~16853607
> *:biggrin: no problem  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## fortworthmex

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 10 2010, 11:19 PM~16856376
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 10 2010, 10:57 PM~16856138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam that pAnnel looks sick!! That detail rite there!! Are those
arm rest deals stock r coustom!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Mar 11 2010, 08:05 AM~16858528
> *Dam that pAnnel looks sick!! That detail rite there!! Are those
> arm rest deals stock r coustom!!
> *


Stock


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 10 2010, 08:57 PM~16856138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


More pics please :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:wave: :worship: :wave: :worship: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 11 2010, 12:09 AM~16856268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice items bro looks like my wall at home. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 10 2010, 11:56 PM~16856136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dope ass color on the guts homie keep on moving forward on the ranfla. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Mar 11 2010, 11:02 PM~16865828
> *Dope ass color on the guts homie keep on moving forward on the ranfla.  :thumbsup:
> *


sup Benny  
hey alex thats looking really good man. It will be finished in no time!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 10 2010, 10:57 PM~16856138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well hot daymn!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Mar 11 2010, 03:21 PM~16862222-->
> 
> 
> 
> More pics please  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont Have Many Pics.. Been Gettin Dirty..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 03:43 PM~16862471
> *:wave: :worship: :wave: :worship: :rofl: :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 03:50 PM~16862542
> *:run:  :run:  :run:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaando! :run: :run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Texas 61 [email protected] 11 2010, 11:02 PM~16865828
> *Dope ass color on the guts homie keep on moving forward on the ranfla.  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Benito...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 02:10 AM~16867803
> *sup Benny
> hey alex thats looking really good man. It will be finished in no time!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll Be Rolling The DFW Hardcore Real Soon Skim..
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Austin Ace_@Mar 12 2010, 10:06 AM~16869449
> *Well hot daymn!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 10 2010, 08:15 PM~16577290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice color on that 61 :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Mar 12 2010, 02:45 PM~16871845
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Loco 61

1961 Billet Grille Guard Tips. $135.00 Shipped.. Last Ones Dont Need These Also Have Some For A 59 Impala $140.00 Shipped..


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 10 2010, 10:57 PM~16856138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: you look older than i remember


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 12 2010, 04:01 PM~16872979
> *1961 Billet Grille Guard Tips. $135.00 Shipped..  Last Ones Dont Need These  Also Have Some  For A 59 Impala $140.00 Shipped..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice titties :naughty:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Mar 12 2010, 07:36 PM~16874441-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  you look older than i remember
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :drama:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-XLowLifeX_@Mar 13 2010, 06:31 AM~16878755
> *nice titties  :naughty:
> *









:yes: :yes: :naughty:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 12 2010, 05:01 PM~16872979
> *1961 Billet Grille Guard Tips. $135.00 Shipped..  Last Ones Dont Need These  Also Have Some  For A 59 Impala $140.00 Shipped..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


59s Sold Already... One Pair Of 61s Left...


























Looking For Some CHROME 3 Ton Springs... PM Me Plz


----------



## grim80

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 16 2010, 02:36 PM~16908111
> *59s Sold Already...  One Pair Of 61s Left...
> Looking For Some CHROME 3 Ton Springs... PM Me Plz
> *


wazzup loco 61 i looked at your whole project from page one damm homie it took me about an hour but it was worth it the ride looks firme.

Keep it up from Grimis Lowcos cc Yakima WA chapter.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by grim80_@Mar 16 2010, 08:03 PM~16910748
> *wazzup loco 61 i looked at your whole project from page one damm homie it took me about an hour but it was worth it the ride looks firme.
> 
> Keep it up from Grimis Lowcos cc Yakima WA chapter.
> *


THanks Bro.. I Just Got Couple MOre Things To Do....


----------



## Lil_Jesse




----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lil_Jesse

:420:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## C-LO9492

_*Hey Loco da 61 is coming out good and when is it gonna hit the STREET???*_ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## Lil_Jesse

how the 61 coming along? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Mar 25 2010, 01:27 PM~16999400
> *how the 61 coming along?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 22 2010, 08:49 AM~16960210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

ttt loco!!!


----------



## sixty7imp

GET IT DONE FOOL!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 27 2010, 08:09 AM~17015122
> *GET IT DONE FOOL!
> *


Gettin On It Right Now Who Ever Wants To Roll By.. Go For It...


----------



## ivan619

:boink: OMG! :boink:


----------



## mrchavez

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 27 2010, 06:09 AM~17015122
> *GET IT DONE FOOL!
> *


CAR LOOKS GOOD... :worship:


----------



## Loco 61

Long Day & Will Be A Long Night... Just Taking A Little Brake :biggrin: 
... Thanks Oscar, Carlos, Cesar, & Danny For Coming By And Helping A Brother Out...


----------



## wired61

:wave:


----------



## Lil_Jesse

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 27 2010, 10:31 PM~17020998
> *Long Day  & Will Be A Long Night... Just Taking A Little Brake :biggrin:
> ...  Thanks Oscar, Carlos, Cesar, & Danny For Coming By And Helping A Brother Out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Looking good


----------



## 63RIVI

Looking good Alex!!!! Wish mine was that far along. Lol.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by wired61+Mar 28 2010, 12:39 AM~17021057-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 01:41 AM~17021406
> *:thumbsup: Looking good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jesse
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-63RIVI_@Mar 28 2010, 12:33 PM~17023417
> *Looking good Alex!!!! Wish mine was that far along. Lol.
> *


Thanks Alex.... Post Up Some More Pics Of your Ride Bro..


----------



## Lil_Jesse

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 29 2010, 08:08 AM~17031844
> *:wave:
> Thanks Jesse
> Thanks Alex.... Post Up Some More Pics Of your Ride Bro..
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

We gonna see it this weekend?? :0


----------



## blanco

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 27 2010, 11:31 PM~17020998
> *Long Day  & Will Be A Long Night... Just Taking A Little Brake :biggrin:
> ...  Thanks Oscar, Carlos, Cesar, & Danny For Coming By And Helping A Brother Out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 29 2010, 03:55 PM~17034727
> *We gonna see it this weekend??  :0
> *


You Can See It Just Roll By... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Still Working On It Trying To Get It Out There... It Just Kinda Hard Working Long Hours And Still Having Time To Work On My Ride... Will Be At The Six Flags Show For Sure... :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 27 2010, 10:31 PM~17020998
> *Long Day  & Will Be A Long Night... Just Taking A Little Brake :biggrin:
> ...  Thanks Oscar, Carlos, Cesar, & Danny For Coming By And Helping A Brother Out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks like you been busy Alex cant wait to see it busting out :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

SVEET DUDE


----------



## 214pinkcandy




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Mar 30 2010, 10:46 AM~17042986
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mr Gee

:wow:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 29 2010, 08:40 PM~17037385
> *You Can See It Just Roll By...  :biggrin:
> *


I need too!! :biggrin:


----------



## lancev

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 23 2007, 12:31 PM~9514574
> *Heres My Trip Yesterday with One Of My Hommies  "sity7imp"  We Went To Check Out Some OG Yards  In Azle N Boyd Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can i get an adress if possible or directions ..wanna see if they got any buick electras there


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by lancev_@Mar 31 2010, 09:54 AM~17053519
> *can i get an adress if possible or directions ..wanna see if they got any buick electras there
> *


Whats Up Lance...? What Year Is It..?


----------



## juangotti

:cheesy:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by lancev_@Mar 31 2010, 08:54 AM~17053519
> *can i get an adress if possible or directions ..wanna see if they got any buick electras there
> *


I want. A phone number if n e body got it!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Alex, are you guys gonna hit up any yards this weekend? I'm off friday...


----------



## resname93

> ONE BAD 61 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> klean ass 61 bRO
Click to expand...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Had a good time today homie.. You, Carlos and Blanco are cool people bro  Menudo was off the hook too...


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 3 2010, 07:27 PM~17087152
> *Had a good time today homie.. You, Carlos and Blanco are cool people bro  Menudo was off the hook too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5: :wave:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 3 2010, 06:52 PM~17087267
> *:h5:  :wave:
> *


I wonder if Carlos cut his dads yard afterall ? :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 3 2010, 07:34 PM~17087173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: that place looks familiar


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Apr 3 2010, 07:59 PM~17087314-->
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Carlos cut his dads yard afterall ? :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fortworthmex_@Apr 3 2010, 08:13 PM~17087405
> *:wow: that place looks familiar
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 3 2010, 07:19 PM~17087454
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


y chiflando "pasito tun tun"...


----------



## blanco

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 3 2010, 06:27 PM~17087152
> *Had a good time today homie.. You, Carlos and Blanco are cool people bro  Menudo was off the hook too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 3 2010, 04:34 PM~17087173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need a '64 front clip :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 3 2010, 09:30 PM~17088398
> *I need a '64 front clip  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Will you pay for frieght?


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 4 2010, 04:40 AM~17090831
> *Will you pay for frieght?
> *


Still debatin this..dude here has a pretty straight hood, pass fender and grille. He wants $200 for the hood, $200 for the fender and they are rust free. Grille is straight too. By the time I have stuff shipped it's gonna be about the same price, don't you think? hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 4 2010, 11:22 AM~17092138
> *Still debatin this..dude here has a pretty straight hood, pass fender and grille.  He wants $200 for the hood, $200 for the fender and they are rust free.  Grille is straight too.  By the time I have stuff shipped it's gonna be about the same price, don't you think?  hno:
> *


We can find out....


----------



## Loco 61

Stayed Up Late Puting The Front End On... Still Not Finished :biggrin: 







































Time For Bed Got To Get Up In Two Hours... :420:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 8 2010, 03:34 AM~17131829
> *Stayed Up Late Puting The Front End On... Still Not Finished  :biggrin:
> 
> Time For Bed Got To Get Up In Two Hours... :420:
> *


Damn Alex it's really coming along !... You'll be on the blvd in no time bro. 

I'm up here in Chicago. 44 degrees but the wind chill feels like 20....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 8 2010, 07:51 AM~17132199
> *Damn Alex it's really coming along !... You'll be on the blvd in no time bro.
> 
> I'm up here in Chicago. 44 degrees but the wind chill feels like 20....
> *


"The Windy City" Careful Up There Luis.. Dont Get Sick Now.  
Man I Cant Wait To Be Cruising, Im Getting It Semi Ready For This Weekends Six Flags Show....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 8 2010, 07:10 AM~17132257
> *"The Windy City"  Careful Up There Luis..  Dont Get Sick Now.
> Man I Cant Wait To Be Cruising, Im Getting It Semi Ready For This Weekends Six Flags Show....
> *


I've been sick remember... I had that nasty cough last week... but even then, 
nothing's gonna stop me from driving to Roswell New Mexico tomorrow afternoon to get the new project...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 8 2010, 08:17 AM~17132287
> *I've been sick remember... I had that nasty cough last week... but even then,
> nothing's gonna stop me from driving to Roswell New Mexico tomorrow afternoon to get the new project...
> *


Yeah I remember :biggrin: Have A Safe Trip And Make Sure You Take Lots Of Pics on Your Journey


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 8 2010, 07:21 AM~17132297
> *Yeah I remember  :biggrin:  Have A Safe Trip And Make Sure You Take Lots Of Pics on Your Journey
> *


Absolutely. Got my camera ready !...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 8 2010, 03:34 AM~17131829
> *Stayed Up Late Puting The Front End On... Still Not Finished  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time For Bed Got To Get Up In Two Hours... :420:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2010, 08:54 AM~17132438
> *:0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Sup Alex!! We gonna go get that frame next week?? LMK!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 8 2010, 10:43 AM~17133075
> * Sup Alex!! We gonna go get that frame next week?? LMK!!
> *


Kool...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 8 2010, 09:43 AM~17133075
> * Sup Alex!! We gonna go get that frame next week?? LMK!!
> *


You guys going to that junkyard we went to Alex? If so, count me in.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 8 2010, 10:55 AM~17133176
> *You guys going to that junkyard we went to Alex? If so, count me in.
> *


 :thumbsup: Lets Go...


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 8 2010, 08:23 AM~17132302
> *Absolutely. Got my camera ready !...
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Apr 8 2010, 10:39 AM~17133534-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: Lets Go...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sixty7imp_@Apr 8 2010, 10:52 AM~17133647
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Figured i can start stocking up on parts.


----------



## juangotti

Looking good Alex


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 8 2010, 01:27 PM~17134458
> *Figured i can start stocking up on parts.
> *



i just seen a 62 bel air 4dr with 13's just sitting on some drive way collecting dust by my moms house.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 8 2010, 01:20 PM~17134914
> *i just seen a 62 bel air 4dr with 13's just sitting on some drive way collecting dust by my moms house.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Apr 8 2010, 10:48 AM~17133119-->
> 
> 
> 
> Kool...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Apr 8 2010, 10:55 AM~17133176
> *You guys going to that junkyard we went to Alex? If so, count me in.
> *


What time is good for you?? LMK!!!


----------



## blanco

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 8 2010, 09:55 AM~17133176
> *You guys going to that junkyard we went to Alex? If so, count me in.
> *


Me 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Apr 8 2010, 08:38 PM~17138098
> *Me 2  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Apr 8 2010, 03:18 PM~17135863-->
> 
> 
> 
> What time is good for you?? LMK!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Early is cool... Last time we left at 9
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-blanco_@Apr 8 2010, 07:38 PM~17138098
> *Me 2  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Oscar... Did you ever find those wheels?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 8 2010, 11:27 AM~17134458
> *Figured i can start stocking up on parts.
> *


I need a rear antenna if you find one you know the make and year :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 8 2010, 10:04 PM~17139820
> *I need a rear antenna if you find one you know the make and year  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## califas

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 8 2010, 03:34 AM~17131829
> *Stayed Up Late Puting The Front End On... Still Not Finished  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time For Bed Got To Get Up In Two Hours... :420:
> *


LOOKING GOOD ALEX


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by califas_@Apr 9 2010, 12:14 AM~17140759
> *LOOKING GOOD ALEX
> *


Thanks Kenny...


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 8 2010, 10:34 PM~17139416
> *Early is cool... Last time we left at 9
> Sup Oscar... Did you ever find those wheels?
> *


  Early! 

Alex you wanna use my truck or yours?? LMK!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 9 2010, 08:22 AM~17142843
> * Early!
> 
> Alex you wanna use my truck or yours?? LMK!!
> *


Dont Matter Bro...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 8 2010, 11:04 PM~17139820
> *I need a rear antenna if you find one you know the make and year  :biggrin:
> *


I'll Keep An Eye Out...


----------



## C-LO9492

You almost got it done Alex. Cant wait 2 see it rollin da streets of the great FORO, Tx :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 21 2010, 10:53 PM~16685297
> *Just Came In From Hittin The Front..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Long Weekend
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 12 2010, 02:45 PM~16595477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: SWEET!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 9 2010, 11:31 AM~17143944
> *:thumbsup: SWEET!
> *


Sup Lil V...???? See you guys Tomorrow...  

Heres Acouple of Pics i wana thanks Streetlife And Torres Empire For Helping Me Unload My Ride ... Its Going To Be A Nice Show This Weekend At Six Flags... See you Guys Out There


----------



## Marko57

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 9 2010, 02:25 PM~17146009
> *Sup Lil V...???? See you guys Tomorrow...
> 
> Heres Acouple of Pics  i wana thanks Streetlife And Torres Empire For Helping Me Unload My Ride  ... Its Going To Be A Nice Show This Weekend At Six Flags... See you Guys Out There
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

Heres Acouple of Pics i wana thanks Streetlife And Torres Empire For Helping Me Unload My Ride ... Its Going To Be A Nice Show This Weekend At Six Flags... See you Guys Out There
















[/quote]

looks tight as fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

> Heres Acouple of Pics i wana thanks Streetlife And Torres Empire For Helping Me Unload My Ride ... Its Going To Be A Nice Show This Weekend At Six Flags... See you Guys Out There


looks tight as fuck :thumbsup:
[/quote]
X61


----------



## blanco

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 8 2010, 09:34 PM~17139416
> *Early is cool... Last time we left at 9
> Sup Oscar... Did you ever find those wheels?
> *


no but i may find them this week end :biggrin:


----------



## meanOne

looking good Alex !! :wow:


----------



## tples65

Look super nice!!! I saw it last nite.


----------



## Loco 61

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres Acouple of Pics i wana thanks Streetlife And Torres Empire For Helping Me Unload My Ride ... Its Going To Be A Nice Show This Weekend At Six Flags... See you Guys Out There
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks tight as fuck :thumbsup:
Click to expand...




> looks tight as fuck :thumbsup:


X61 
[/quote]


> looking good Alex !! :wow:





> Look super nice!!! I saw it last nite.


[/QUOTE]

THanks Homies......


And Thanks Ramiro For Helping Me Out Tonight...


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## SoTexCustomz

looks good


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Congrats Alex !!... :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

http://www.tcpglobal.com/autocolorlibrary/


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Apr 11 2010, 11:12 PM~17164383-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 11:21 PM~17164491
> *looks good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Apr 12 2010, 06:46 AM~17166192
> *Congrats Alex !!... :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 9 2010, 02:25 PM~17146009
> *Sup Lil V...???? See you guys Tomorrow...
> 
> Heres Acouple of Pics  i wana thanks Streetlife And Torres Empire For Helping Me Unload My Ride  ... Its Going To Be A Nice Show This Weekend At Six Flags... See you Guys Out There
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: wow looks real nice man.


----------



## Level33

Good job on the car bro, came out real clean..


----------



## regal ryda

Looks great Alex....what's next


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+Apr 13 2010, 06:28 PM~17182085-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  wow looks real nice man.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 06:29 PM~17182101
> *Good job on the car bro, came out real clean..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Apr 13 2010, 06:56 PM~17182420
> *Looks great Alex....what's next
> *


Thanks Fellas... But I Still Have A Road Ahead Of Me. I Need To Finish Up The Trunk, Brakes, And Im Switching Over To DiskBrakes In The Front There So Much Stuff That Goes On A Off Frame Build.... :biggrin: This Is My First Time Doing It Thats One Of The Reasons Its Taking This Long But Im Hoping To Have It Done Soon... My Next Build 61 Rag OG Style w/ All Chrome D's And Blue Top...


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 14 2010, 04:45 AM~17187932
> *Thanks Fellas... But I Still Have A Road Ahead Of Me. I Need To Finish Up The Trunk, Brakes, And Im Switching Over To DiskBrakes  In The Front There So Much Stuff That Goes On A Off Frame Build....  :biggrin:  This Is My First Time Doing It Thats One Of The Reasons Its Taking This Long But Im Hoping To Have It Done Soon...  My Next Build  61 Rag OG Style w/ All Chrome D's And Blue Top...
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Are we all still on for saturday?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 14 2010, 08:11 AM~17188030
> *Are we all still on for saturday?
> *


Yes We Are Luis You Ready???? :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 14 2010, 07:21 AM~17188074
> *Yes We Are Luis  You Ready???? :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah.. This time i'll be ready to roll at 6:00 am  All i need is a bowl of menudo to start the day..


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 14 2010, 08:27 AM~17188098
> *hell yeah.. This time i'll be ready to roll at 6:00 am   All i need is a bowl of menudo to start the day..
> *


LOL Lets Do It... We'll See If We Can Find More Too... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 14 2010, 07:49 AM~17188213
> *LOL Lets Do It... We'll See If We Can Find More Too... :biggrin:
> *


Cool... I already have my treasure hunt list ready.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 14 2010, 08:53 AM~17188239
> *Cool... I already have my treasure hunt list ready.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

I Need To Make One Of Those List I keep Forgetting What Im Picking Up... :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

Let me know if you guys run across a decent trunk cove and. Rear antenna


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Apr 14 2010, 08:10 AM~17188332-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> I Need To Make One Of Those List I keep Forgetting What Im Picking Up... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Apr 14 2010, 08:16 AM~17188363
> *Let me know if you guys run across a decent trunk cove and. Rear antenna
> *


if my memory serves me right I don't think i saw any antenna's on the 62's that were there. I did however see plenty of trunk coves. Did you need all 3 pieces or just the center?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

matter of fact, this one had a perfect cove set.....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 9 2010, 05:25 PM~17146009
> *Sup Lil V...???? See you guys Tomorrow...
> 
> Heres Acouple of Pics  i wana thanks Streetlife And Torres Empire For Helping Me Unload My Ride  ... Its Going To Be A Nice Show This Weekend At Six Flags... See you Guys Out There
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good brother! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Apr 14 2010, 09:16 AM~17188363-->
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you guys run across a decent trunk cove and. Rear antenna
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll Check Them Out :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 14 2010, 10:30 AM~17188917
> *Looking good brother! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Seth


----------



## blanco

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Apr 14 2010, 02:03 PM~17191444
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


Listo para el Sabado ?...This time leave the new kicks at home :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 14 2010, 12:25 PM~17191659
> *Listo para el Sabado ?...This time leave the new kicks at home  :biggrin:
> *


Don't forget I need a clean '64 Impala trunklid :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 14 2010, 02:34 PM~17191759
> *Don't forget I need a clean '64 Impala trunklid  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## blanco

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 14 2010, 02:25 PM~17191659
> *Listo para el Sabado ?...This time leave the new kicks at home  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## blanco

hey what yar :biggrin: d are we going to lets go to a new one :dunno: :sprint:


----------



## sixty7imp

:wave:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*THIS IS WHERE WE NEED TO ROLL ! * :0 




> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 8 2008, 12:09 AM~10118237
> *shit if you wanna go to Impala Heaven you just call and well roll out to mikes   I know the spot  Chris will tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cALLEY CAT

uffin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Im ready to come out Alex. Find me an indoor studio and its on!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 14 2010, 12:34 PM~17191759
> *Don't forget I need a clean '64 Impala trunklid  :biggrin:
> *


Hold up on this trunklid..dude just called me local said he has two :0 

I like that Corona creme bubbletop in there! I got that foldout from LRM in my garage from years ago. :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 15 2010, 09:29 AM~17200343
> *Im ready to come out Alex. Find me an indoor studio and its on!
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by blanco+Apr 14 2010, 06:01 PM~17193314-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 LOL :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 06:04 PM~17193336
> *hey what yar :biggrin: d are we going to lets go to a new one  :dunno:  :sprint:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets Do It....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 06:22 PM~17193570
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Carlos??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 08:42 PM~17194899
> *THIS IS WHERE WE NEED TO ROLL !  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cALLEY [email protected] 14 2010, 11:34 PM~17197598
> *uffin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Mariano??? How You Doing Bro???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 10:29 AM~17200343
> *Im ready to come out Alex. Find me an indoor studio and its on!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Almost Done Brother.... :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 15 2010, 10:35 AM~17200391
> *Hold up on this trunklid..dude just called me local said he has two  :0
> 
> I like that Corona creme bubbletop in there!  I got that foldout from LRM in my garage from years ago.  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Apr 15 2010, 12:18 PM~17201283
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno:


----------



## cALLEY CAT

AQUI NO MAS ALEX CHEKIN OUT YOUR RIDE BRO....NICE.... uffin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*We're still on for tomorrow right?*


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT+Apr 15 2010, 05:00 PM~17203886-->
> 
> 
> 
> AQUI NO MAS ALEX CHEKIN OUT YOUR RIDE BRO....NICE.... uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool Cool.... Thanks Carnal..
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Apr 16 2010, 08:11 AM~17210411
> *We're still on for tomorrow right?
> *


Yes Sir.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 16 2010, 08:22 AM~17210787
> *
> Yes Sir.....
> *


Cool what time do you guys wanna meet up? And where?


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 20 2010, 10:21 AM~17246449
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## blanco

:biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 14 2010, 07:34 AM~17188479
> *if my memory serves me right I don't think i saw any antenna's on the 62's that were there. I did however see plenty of trunk coves. Did you need all 3 pieces or just the center?
> *


just the center or all three if the price was right :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 14 2010, 07:39 AM~17188515
> *matter of fact, this one had a perfect cove set.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where is this yard at share the knowledge :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 9 2010, 02:25 PM~17146009
> *Sup Lil V...???? See you guys Tomorrow...
> 
> Heres Acouple of Pics  i wana thanks Streetlife And Torres Empire For Helping Me Unload My Ride  ... Its Going To Be A Nice Show This Weekend At Six Flags... See you Guys Out There
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did i miss something? i thought it wasnt done yet?


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Apr 3 2010, 07:27 PM~17087152-->
> 
> 
> 
> Had a good time today homie.. You, Carlos and Blanco are cool people bro  Menudo was off the hook too...
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 07:59 PM~17087314
> *I wonder if Carlos cut his dads yard afterall ? :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 3 2010, 08:19 PM~17087454
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :twak:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Apr 3 2010, 08:24 PM~17087487
> *y chiflando "pasito tun tun"...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 28 2010, 12:31 AM~17020998
> *Long Day  & Will Be A Long Night... Just Taking A Little Brake :biggrin:
> ...  Thanks Oscar, Carlos, Cesar, & Danny For Coming By And Helping A Brother Out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Gee

:wow:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 20 2010, 08:27 PM~17251956
> *where is this yard at share the knowledge  :biggrin:
> *


you gotta pm with them questions fool. LOL


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2010, 11:39 AM~17258814
> *you gotta pm with them questions fool. LOL
> *


:werd:

And if you go with us, you gotta wear a blind fold :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr+Apr 21 2010, 12:41 AM~17255557-->
> 
> 
> 
> did i miss something? i thought it wasnt done yet?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where You Been Andrew?? You Been M.I.A. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not done Yet Bro I Just Took It up There On My Trailer.. I Didnt Finish It In Time Cuz If It Was Done I Would of Been Driving That Biiiiiiiach Up There...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 01:23 AM~17255845
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 21 2010, 10:27 AM~17257618
> *:wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup GEE????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 12:39 PM~17258814
> *you gotta pm with them questions fool. LOL
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Apr 21 2010, 03:17 PM~17260238
> *:werd:
> 
> And if you go with us, you gotta wear a blind fold  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Beer at your house this weekend?? :dunno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Alvarado or Bust ! :guns:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 21 2010, 02:31 PM~17260365
> *Beer at your house this weekend??  :dunno:
> *


hey, next time we hit the yards I'm taking a cooler... Beer on me.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Apr 21 2010, 03:31 PM~17260365-->
> 
> 
> 
> Beer at your house this weekend??  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets Do It... Beer My House Everyone Invited No Need To Ask Just Come ON Down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 03:31 PM~17260367
> *Alvarado or Bust ! :guns:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets Do it To This Saturday Morning Sounds Good To Me
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Apr 21 2010, 03:33 PM~17260386
> *hey, next time we hit the yards I'm taking a cooler... Beer on me.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 21 2010, 03:35 PM~17260426
> *Lets Do It... Beer My House Everyone Invited No Need To Ask Just Come ON Down
> Lets Do it To  This Saturday Morning Sounds Good To Me
> :cheesy:
> *


I gotta work saturday morning!!  Im down for Sat. nite tho!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 21 2010, 02:35 PM~17260426
> *Lets Do It... Beer My House Everyone Invited No Need To Ask Just Come ON Down
> Lets Do it To  This Saturday Morning Sounds Good To Me
> :cheesy:
> *



I'm busy this weekend... Going out with my wife saturday and then going to a coworker house to grill it up... Sunday I'm helping Joe from Majestix move his 62'...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 21 2010, 03:38 PM~17260451
> *I gotta work saturday morning!!   Im down for Sat. nite tho!!
> *


Sounds Like A Plan...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 21 2010, 03:39 PM~17260465
> *I'm busy this weekend... Going out with my wife saturday and then going to a coworker house to grill it up... Sunday I'm helping Joe from Majestix move his 62'...
> *


Cool Luis We Can Also Do It Next Weekend To... "Everydays A Holiday"..


----------



## Loco 61

Got Something In The Mail Today...  Now Im Stocking Up On The Audio


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Nice ! :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 21 2010, 01:17 PM~17260238
> *:werd:
> 
> And if you go with us, you gotta wear a blind fold  :biggrin:
> *


 fair deal......



But I'm holdin all the rope :angry:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 21 2010, 08:58 PM~17263723
> * fair deal......
> But I'm holdin all the rope :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 21 2010, 03:35 PM~17260426
> *Lets Do It... Beer My House Everyone Invited No Need To Ask Just Come ON Down
> Lets Do it To  This Saturday Morning Sounds Good To Me
> :cheesy:
> *


Im down and Im down. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 22 2010, 03:02 AM~17267864
> *Im down and Im down. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Wut time is good for you Saturday nite???


----------



## dunk420

nice mids!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

:wow:


----------



## GG58

I want that corona cream 61 in the picture


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 21 2010, 03:40 PM~17260487
> *Cool Luis We Can Also Do It Next Weekend To... "Everydays A Holiday"..*


must be nice... :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 23 2010, 07:51 AM~17278862
> *Keep yo head up bra
> *


Wad up homie? Gona be n the garage all night tonight if u n tha nabiorhood swang by and drop tha pulliy off!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Apr 22 2010, 09:51 AM~17269083-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wut time is good for you Saturday nite???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whenever.. Ima Drop Off The Frame At Danny's Shop In The Morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 09:58 AM~17269142
> *nice mids!!! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 22 2010, 10:26 AM~17269422
> *  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 05:07 PM~17273012
> *I want that corona cream 61 in the picture
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 05:51 PM~17273404
> *must be nice...  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :angry:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dunk420_@Apr 23 2010, 08:56 AM~17278896
> *Wad up homie? Gona be n the garage all night tonight if u n tha nabiorhood swang by and drop tha pulliy off!!
> *


Ima Be Running Back And Forth All Day Hey Stop By The ULC Meeting Tonight I'll Be There, Right Down The Street From Your House North Of John T White On The 820 Service Road Going North Come By...  American Legion ( VFW Hall ) 6801 Manhatten Blvd


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 23 2010, 09:10 AM~17278982
> *Whenever.. Ima Drop Off The Frame At Danny's Shop In The Morning
> *


  I wanna help! Wut time in the morning I might be able to cut my evening short! :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 23 2010, 08:10 AM~17278982
> *Whenever.. Ima Drop Off The Frame At Danny's Shop In The Morning
> Thanks Chris
> :biggrin:
> :cheesy:
> :biggrin:  :angry:
> Ima Be Running Back And Forth All Day  Hey Stop By The ULC Meeting Tonight I'll Be There, Right Down The Street From Your House North Of John T White  On The 820 Service Road Going North Come By...  American Legion ( VFW Hall ) 6801 Manhatten Blvd
> *


Wat time?? I'm hittn tha belly hard tonight!! Got to get body back on frame asap!! Gona be there from four till 9!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 23 2010, 11:51 AM~17280147
> *Wat time?? I'm hittn tha belly hard tonight!! Got to get body back on frame asap!! Gona be there from four till 9!!
> *


Starts Around 8:30 Till 11 +/- Stop By If you Get A Chance...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 21 2010, 05:53 PM~17262981
> *Got Something In The Mail Today...   Now Im Stocking Up On The Audio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I GOT THE SAME ONES BUT 6X9 'S NEW IN BOX FOR SALE $100.00 !! ALSO HAVE AMPS AND 10'S SUB'S SAME BRAND TOO!!! AMP IS CHROME!! OL SKOOL PUNCH!!  LET ME KNOW HOMIE!!


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 23 2010, 02:28 PM~17281485
> *Starts Around 8:30 Till 11 +/-    Stop By If you Get A Chance...
> *



U gonna be there till 11? :scrutinize:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 21 2010, 03:38 PM~17260451
> *I gotta work saturday morning!!   Im down for Sat. nite tho!!
> *


x2 I'm busy saturday morning but should be free by the afternoon!


----------



## Lil_Jesse




----------



## Lil_Jesse




----------



## Lil_Jesse

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 21 2010, 05:53 PM~17262981
> *Got Something In The Mail Today...   Now Im Stocking Up On The Audio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gona sound good Alex I need to get some speakers 2 the Lincoln don't have the back ones sounds like shit with just the two door speakers


----------



## 214monte




----------



## Lil_Jesse




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+Apr 23 2010, 08:44 PM~17284431-->
> 
> 
> 
> Gona sound good Alex I need to get some speakers 2 the Lincoln don't have the back ones sounds like shit with just the two door speakers
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let Me Know If you Need Any Help Hooking Them Up...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214monte_@Apr 24 2010, 02:48 AM~17287079
> *
> *


Sup Junior ???


Thanks Fellas For Stopping By...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 25 2010, 08:52 AM~17294395
> *Let Me Know If you Need Any Help Hooking Them Up...
> Sup Junior ???
> Thanks Fellas For Stopping By...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bola de borrachos !... :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 25 2010, 12:39 PM~17295288
> *bola de borrachos !... :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 25 2010, 08:09 PM~17298791
> *:cheesy:
> *


So who passed out first Alex ?


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 25 2010, 08:52 AM~17294395
> *Let Me Know If you Need Any Help Hooking Them Up...
> Sup Junior ???
> Thanks Fellas For Stopping By...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 25 2010, 11:39 AM~17295288
> *bola de borrachos !... :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 25 2010, 12:39 PM~17295288
> *bola de borrachos !... :roflmao:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 26 2010, 07:35 AM~17303594
> *:happysad:
> *


What's good Dre :nicoderm:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 25 2010, 08:52 AM~17294395
> *Let Me Know If you Need Any Help Hooking Them Up...
> Sup Junior ???
> Thanks Fellas For Stopping By...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not a bit of work going on here?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by slo+Apr 25 2010, 09:26 PM~17299067-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats Up Bro??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 12:35 PM~17305438
> *What's good DRE :nicoderm:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :loco: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Austin Ace_@Apr 26 2010, 03:07 PM~17307145
> *Not a bit of work going on here?
> *


LOL Your Right About That We Didnt Even Grill Out :biggrin:


----------



## blanco

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 25 2010, 11:39 AM~17295288
> *bola de borrachos !... :roflmao:
> *


 :no: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## blanco

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 26 2010, 11:35 AM~17305438
> *What's good Oscar :nicoderm:
> *


Nada aquinomas :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 26 2010, 12:35 PM~17305438
> *What's good Dre :nicoderm:
> *


Ready to hit another yard!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 27 2010, 07:39 AM~17315931
> *Ready to hit another yard!
> *


Let's do it !


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Apr 27 2010, 08:39 AM~17315931-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to hit another yard!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Apr 27 2010, 08:54 AM~17316017
> *Let's do it !
> *



Lets Go.. Let Go To The Swap Meet This Weekend...


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 27 2010, 06:30 AM~17316201
> *Lets Go..  Let Go To The Swap Meet This Weekend...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 27 2010, 08:39 AM~17315931
> *Ready to hit another yard!
> *


 Let me go with ya next time I will take a trailer and I will makes sure to come back with a ride. :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

Wats gud bra?? Next time it n my neck of tha woods swang that pully by :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420

Ttt for sum pix of the drop top :0


----------



## Loco 61

:biggrin: You Going To Pates Chris?


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 28 2010, 01:33 PM~17330640
> *Wats gud bra?? Next time it n my neck of tha woods swang that pully by :cheesy:
> *


LOL your right there in east side.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 29 2010, 09:15 AM~17339612
> *:biggrin:  You Going To Pates Chris?
> *


The swap meet?? No I'm bustn it tryn to get this rotiserie back to skim!! If u can't make it by the crib tomaro I will meet u sumware! Ima b n the garage from 4 till I can't take it no moe tomaro!!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 29 2010, 11:44 AM~17340528
> *The swap meet?? No I'm bustn it tryn to get this rotiserie back to skim!! If u can't make it by the crib tomaro I will meet u sumware! Ima b n the garage from 4 till I can't take it no moe tomaro!!!
> *


Give Me A Call When You Wanna Meet You Bro...


----------



## juangotti

TTT!!!


----------



## juangotti

TTT


----------



## LaidbackLuis

so did you find anything good Alex ?


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 2 2010, 04:34 PM~17367498
> *so did you find anything good Alex ?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7+May 2 2010, 07:34 PM~17367498-->
> 
> 
> 
> so did you find anything good Alex ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw... We Only Walked Half Way.. Its A Big Swap Meet.. I Had A Baseball Carnival To Go To It Was A Good Day Tho... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Gee_@May 2 2010, 11:24 PM~17369539
> *:wow:
> *


Some GEE??


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 3 2010, 06:56 AM~17371508
> *Naw... We Only Walked Half Way.. Its A Big Swap Meet..  I Had A Baseball Carnival To Go To It Was A Good Day Tho... :biggrin:
> 
> *


man i wanted to go but that rain just made me flojo.... not to mention my wife was giving me a hard time about not being home... I'm flying to Portland tomorrow night and wont be back till saturday morning. Gotta spend time with the family....  


But let's for sure plan the next junk yard trip....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 3 2010, 09:16 AM~17371579
> *man i wanted to go but that rain just made me flojo.... not to mention my wife was giving me a hard time about not being home... I'm flying to Portland tomorrow night and wont be back till saturday morning. Gotta spend time with the family....
> But let's for sure plan the next junk yard trip....
> *


You Alwayz Got To Do That First Before Playing With The Homies.... :biggrin: 

Im Ready :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8




----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 3 2010, 04:56 AM~17371508
> *Naw... We Only Walked Half Way.. Its A Big Swap Meet..  I Had A Baseball Carnival To Go To It Was A Good Day Tho... :biggrin:
> Some GEE??
> *


Did you find someching at the swapper?? :biggrin: What up loco!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by theoso8+May 3 2010, 09:47 AM~17371761-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Oso...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Gee_@May 3 2010, 11:27 AM~17372682
> *Did you find someching at the swapper??  :biggrin:  What up loco!
> *


I Didnt Bro...


----------



## hondamanj

whats up homie, met you this weekend at gateway,63 blue "ice trey"representing ''Malo'' car club Fort Worth Tx. No Rules , No Due's just respect your raza or keep on rolling no haters allowed peace Rico.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by hondamanj_@May 3 2010, 04:41 PM~17375834
> *whats up homie, met you this weekend at gateway,63 blue "ice trey"representing ''Malo'' car club Fort Worth Tx. No Rules , No Due's just respect your raza or keep on rolling no haters allowed peace Rico.
> *


You got a 67 on big wheels too??


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by hondamanj_@May 3 2010, 02:41 PM~17375834
> *whats up homie, met you this weekend at gateway,63 blue "ice trey"representing ''Malo'' car club Fort Worth Tx. No Rules , No Due's just respect your raza or keep on rolling no haters allowed peace Rico.
> *


What's up Rico this is Chris


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 3 2010, 02:47 PM~17375923
> *You got a 67 on big wheels too??
> *


No that is Rickey but he was probably with Rico


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by hondamanj_@May 3 2010, 04:41 PM~17375834
> *whats up homie, met you this weekend at gateway,63 blue "ice trey"representing ''Malo'' car club Fort Worth Tx. No Rules , No Due's just respect your raza or keep on rolling no haters allowed peace Rico.
> *


Hey Whats Up Rico Good To Meet You Bro.. You Have A Sweet 63 One Of My Favorite Rides In Town.. Also Good To See You On Layitlow... See You At The Memoral Day Picnic At Trinity Park May 30  
Alex ( Loco 61 )


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 3 2010, 09:12 PM~17379041
> *No that is Rickey but he was probably with Rico
> *


----------



## Mr Gee

:drama:


----------



## blanco

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by hondamanj_@May 3 2010, 04:41 PM~17375834
> *whats up homie, met you this weekend at gateway,63 blue "ice trey"representing ''Malo'' car club Fort Worth Tx. No Rules , No Due's just respect your raza or keep on rolling no haters allowed peace Rico.
> *


Met one of your members at the ULC Easter picnic. Hope to see you guys around more.


----------



## Loco 61

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Another Good Long Weekend....


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 10 2010, 12:28 PM~17442977
> *Another Good Long Weekend....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 10 2010, 09:28 AM~17442977
> *Another Good Long Weekend....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like a nice outing right therrrrrr!! :wow:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+May 10 2010, 12:50 PM~17443156-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Working Next Week??
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Gee_@May 10 2010, 03:01 PM~17444262
> *Looks like a nice outing right therrrrrr!!  :wow:
> *


It Was... Nothing Better Then Getting a Little Rust And Some Grease Your Hands.. Funny Thing Is I Got It All Over My Clothes To.... :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 10 2010, 03:16 PM~17444368
> *You Working Next Week??
> *


Dont know yet!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:0


----------



## juangotti

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Texas Massacre, hondamanj
What's up Rico


----------



## sixty7imp

uffin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse




----------



## blanco

:biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 11 2010, 05:35 PM~17457192
> *:biggrin:
> *




TTT


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 12 2010, 01:02 PM~17465801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dunk420

Wat up bra?? How progress coming?? 
Man I went to to show off 360 hoping to see yo shit!! Wat happen??


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 17 2010, 09:56 AM~17513535
> *Wat up bra?? How progress coming??
> Man I went to to show off 360  hoping to see yo shit!! Wat happen??
> *


Sup Chris?? My Ride Isnt Ready Yet Bro.... I Still Have Some Stuff To Do On It..... Went To The Show For A Bit Ive Been Sick A Hell.. I Hope to Do Some Stuff This Week On It... Roll By When ever Bro If You Wanna Check It Out...


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 17 2010, 07:28 AM~17513797
> *Sup Chris?? My Ride Isnt Ready Yet Bro.... I Still Have Some Stuff To Do On It..... Went To The Show For A Bit Ive Been Sick A Hell.. I Hope to Do Some Stuff This Week On It... Roll By When ever Bro If You Wanna Check It Out...
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 17 2010, 10:42 AM~17513986
> *:wow:
> *


Whats Popin Gee??


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 17 2010, 09:28 AM~17513797
> *Sup Chris?? My Ride Isnt Ready Yet Bro.... I Still Have Some Stuff To Do On It..... Went To The Show For A Bit Ive Been Sick A Hell.. I Hope to Do Some Stuff This Week On It... Roll By When ever Bro If You Wanna Check It Out...
> *


Gona dew that!! Need to grab my pully n e way!! 
Pm me ur addy so I can map it! Juan says we stay close to eachother!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 19 2010, 02:44 PM~17541212
> *Gona dew that!! Need to grab my pully n e way!!
> Pm me ur addy so I can map it! Juan says we stay close to eachother!!
> *


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 17 2010, 07:53 AM~17514099
> *Whats Popin Gee??
> *


Nothin much carnal...And you ?? :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420

:0


----------



## dunk420

Wad up loc?? Man I'm getting close!! Well be rolling soon!!
Now let's c sum pix!!


----------



## fortworthmex

*TTT*


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 24 2010, 06:25 AM~17585021
> *Wad up loc?? Man I'm getting close!! Well be rolling soon!!
> Now let's c sum pix!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## dunk420

Ttt


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## LAGERO

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 14 2010, 06:42 PM~17194899
> *THIS IS WHERE WE NEED TO ROLL !  :0
> *


Dammmm..... Where the hell is this "Impala Heaven"?!?! :wow:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 17 2010, 07:29 AM~17513085
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: remember "auto replay" when we went impala hunting?....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 4 2010, 12:33 PM~17695459
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: remember "auto replay" when we went impala hunting?....
> *


LOL I Have A MP3 Player Transmitter Now LMAO... But I Still Have That CD In There..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 4 2010, 02:10 PM~17696742
> *LOL I Have A MP3 Player Transmitter Now LMAO... But I Still Have That CD In There.....      :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That CD is a classic. Don't ever lose it.


----------



## E LOVE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 6 2007, 10:29 PM~9171213
> *Heres A Rear Shot..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's clean! Looks solid. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

:wow:


----------



## dunk420

Wat up alex?? U dew n yo dam thang??


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 7 2010, 08:50 AM~17714998
> *Wat up alex?? U dew n yo dam thang??
> *


I Havent...  Should Do Some Stuff This Week.. You Go To The Lake Yesterday? Damn I Was Hot At The Rangers Game... :burn:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 7 2010, 06:23 AM~17715155
> *I Havent...   Should Do Some Stuff This Week.. You Go To The Lake Yesterday?  Damn I Was Hot At The Rangers Game... :burn:
> *


----------



## Loco 61

TTT


----------



## fortworthmex




----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## Lil_Jesse




----------



## LaidbackLuis

If it's on wheels, or ever was, there is a good chance you'll find it at the 35th Annual Auto Swap Meet on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, June 11-13, 2010 at Traders Village in Grand Prairie.

Car buffs can browse through over 650 spaces occupied by collectors and vendors from across the United States. Acres of cars, parts, accessories and memorabilia items will be displayed and there will be 'FREE PARTS HAULING'. Buyers can find everything from vintage Model T Fords to "handyman specials' that may need repairs. In addition to acres of car parts the 35th Annual Auto Swap Meet will feature row after row of memorabilia items, such as old-fashioned gas pumps, signs, toy cars, advertisement pieces and much more.

Sponsored by the Lone Star Region of the Vintage Chevrolet Club of America (VCCA), this colorful gathering of sellers, buyers, collectors and "horse traders" will be open to all makes and models of automobile and sparts.

To reserve space contact:

Floyd and Wanda Blakeley
P.O. Box 343
Cleburne, TX 76033
817-688-1106 or Email: [email protected]
Spaces 20' x 18' are $30 each

Swap Meet Committee and Traders Village reserve the right to reject and/or eject any person or firm they deem undesirable for any reason. Their actions and decisions are final.

Register by May 22, 2010 for these rates. After that date if any open spaces are available, they will be sold at registration area on June 11th at 7:00 a.m. Spaces are reserved on a first come, first served basis. AFTER MAY 22nd, ANY UNSOLD SPACES WILL BE $40.00 EACH.

Traders Village is located at 2602 Mayfield Road in Grand Prairie, five miles south of Six Flags Over Texas, just off State Highway 360 near I-20. Admission is free and parking is only $3 per car. For more information, call 972-647-2331.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 9 2010, 08:09 AM~17735574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's on wheels, or ever was, there is a good chance you'll find it at the 35th Annual Auto Swap Meet on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, June 11-13, 2010 at Traders Village in Grand Prairie.
> 
> Car buffs can browse through over 650 spaces occupied by collectors and vendors from across the United States. Acres of cars, parts, accessories and memorabilia items will be displayed and there will be 'FREE PARTS HAULING'. Buyers can find everything from vintage Model T Fords to "handyman specials' that may need repairs. In addition to acres of car parts the 35th Annual Auto Swap Meet will feature row after row of memorabilia items, such as old-fashioned gas pumps, signs, toy cars, advertisement pieces and much more.
> 
> Sponsored by the Lone Star Region of the Vintage Chevrolet Club of America (VCCA), this colorful gathering of sellers, buyers, collectors and "horse traders" will be open to all makes and models of automobile and sparts.
> 
> To reserve space contact:
> 
> Floyd and Wanda Blakeley
> P.O. Box 343
> Cleburne, TX 76033
> 817-688-1106 or Email: [email protected]
> Spaces 20' x 18' are $30 each
> 
> Swap Meet Committee and Traders Village reserve the right to reject and/or eject any person or firm they deem undesirable for any reason. Their actions and decisions are final.
> 
> Register by May 22, 2010 for these rates. After that date if any open spaces are available, they will be sold at registration area on June 11th at 7:00 a.m. Spaces are reserved on a first come, first served basis. AFTER MAY 22nd, ANY UNSOLD SPACES WILL BE $40.00 EACH.
> 
> Traders Village is located at 2602 Mayfield Road in Grand Prairie, five miles south of Six Flags Over Texas, just off State Highway 360 near I-20. Admission is free and parking is only $3 per car. For more information, call 972-647-2331.
> *


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 9 2010, 06:20 AM~17735997
> *
> *


----------



## dunk420

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 11 2010, 11:23 AM~17759016
> *Happy Friday!!!
> *


 :biggrin: Sup Chris You Ready For Tomorrows Cruise?





Whats Popin Gee???


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 11 2010, 01:07 PM~17760298
> *:biggrin:    Sup Chris You Ready For Tomorrows Cruise?
> Whats Popin  Gee???
> *


Hell yea!! U got a/c?? :happysad:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 11 2010, 11:07 AM~17760298
> *:biggrin:    Sup Chris You Ready For Tomorrows Cruise?
> Whats Popin  Gee???
> *


Yo, yo , yo! Just thinkin of my next move on this vert :cheesy: That's why I'm ready for the welder :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420+Jun 11 2010, 03:11 PM~17760820-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yea!! U got a/c?? :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Sir... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Gee_@Jun 11 2010, 03:32 PM~17760992
> *Yo, yo , yo! Just thinkin of my next move on this vert  :cheesy:  That's why I'm ready for the welder  :biggrin:
> *


I Hear Ya I Have A Small One From HomeDepot But Im Thinking Of Getting A Big MoFo Soon...


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 11 2010, 01:08 PM~17761303
> *Yes Sir... :biggrin:
> I Hear Ya  I Have A Small One From HomeDepot  But Im Thinking Of Getting A Big MoFo  Soon...
> *


Whatcha!! Like a 220 to do frames and sht?? :wow:


----------



## dunk420

Wat up loc???? Ware all ur pix frum ur long weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 14 2010, 01:46 PM~17782822
> *Wat up loc???? Ware all ur pix frum ur long weekend? :biggrin:
> *


Check Out The Event Forums


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 16 2010, 12:41 PM~17805566
> *Check Out The Event Forums
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee

Updates :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 8 2010, 10:54 PM~17997495
> *
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 8 2010, 09:58 PM~17997532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I Need One Of Those... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 8 2010, 07:14 PM~17997685
> *I Need One Of Those... :biggrin:
> *


I got one in my hand carnal!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 8 2010, 10:14 PM~17997685
> *I Need One Of Those... :biggrin:
> *


Billiards & Beer tonite!!!  LMK!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Jul 8 2010, 10:57 PM~17998218-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got one in my hand carnal!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81.7.TX._@Jul 9 2010, 12:23 PM~18002236
> *Billiards & Beer tonite!!!   LMK!!
> *


Family Night Tonight... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 9 2010, 10:36 AM~18002778
> *:happysad:
> Family Night Tonight... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 9 2010, 01:36 PM~18002778
> *:happysad:
> Family Night Tonight... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 9 2010, 12:36 PM~18002778
> *
> Family Night Tonight... :biggrin:
> *


i did that last night and all i got out of it was a nasty hangover.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 9 2010, 12:00 PM~18003484
> *i did that last night and all i got out of it was a nasty hangover....  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 9 2010, 02:11 PM~18003578
> *:h5:
> *



dude you're high fiving too loud...my damn head hurts... :angry:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 9 2010, 12:45 PM~18003921
> *dude you're high fiving too loud...my damn head hurts...  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

just have a few more and itll go away


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 9 2010, 03:45 PM~18003921
> *dude you're high fiving too loud...my damn head hurts...  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: Think Its Time For Menudo :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Jul 9 2010, 02:48 PM~18003959-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> just have a few more and itll go away
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dr G better be right :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Jul 9 2010, 02:49 PM~18003962
> *:roflmao:  Think Its Time For Menudo  :biggrin:
> *


damn that sounds good too :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 9 2010, 06:14 PM~18006568
> *Dr G better be right  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn that sounds good too  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## OKJessie

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 9 2010, 10:14 PM~18006568
> *Dr G better be right  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn that sounds good too  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 9 2010, 08:14 PM~18006568
> *Dr G better be right  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn that sounds good too  :cheesy:
> *


sexy :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 9 2010, 09:14 PM~18006568
> *Dr G better be right  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 9 2010, 09:14 PM~18006568
> *Dr G better be right  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn that sounds good too  :cheesy:
> *


I bought that before. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:run: :ninja:


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## theoso8

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

:420:


----------



## regal ryda

sup Alex


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 5 2010, 07:59 AM~18234390
> *sup Alex
> *



Chillin Bro... What You Been Up To? You Going To The Show This Sunday?


----------



## dunk420

Pix of this clean ass bubble that's fidden to be chopen up the streets!!! :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Aug 5 2010, 09:45 AM~18234807
> *Pix of this clean ass bubble that's fidden to be chopen up the streets!!! :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 5 2010, 09:49 AM~18235633
> *:biggrin:
> *


Pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 5 2010, 07:41 AM~18234785
> *Chillin Bro... What You Been Up To?  You Going To The Show This Sunday?
> *


Imma try and make it I gotta make a run outta town tonight so hopefully I'll be back in time


----------



## blanco

:dunno: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 5 2010, 09:47 PM~18242227
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Fresh brand new rechromed OG 61 chevy bumpers!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 7 2010, 12:56 AM~18249919
> *Fresh brand new rechromed OG 61 chevy bumpers!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT
> *



:0 Thanks For Lookin OUt...


----------



## Loco 61

> :0


----------



## blanco

:biggrin:


----------



## blanco

:biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 7 2010, 10:47 PM~18255228
> *:0  Thanks For Lookin OUt...
> *


go ahead an bid you know you goin to need some for the rag lol :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by blanco+Aug 9 2010, 06:42 PM~18267841-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another Good A$$ Loooong Weekend... Thanks For Helping Me Out Oscar John And All The Rest Of The Homies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kandychromegsxr_@Aug 9 2010, 07:41 PM~18268332
> *go ahead an bid you know you goin to need some for the rag lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 10 2010, 07:48 AM~18273036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Pic Chris...


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 10 2010, 04:48 AM~18273036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Aug 9 2010, 05:45 PM~18267866
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lokn gud alex!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Aug 10 2010, 10:45 AM~18274369
> *Lokn gud alex!!!
> *


HELLA GOOD if you ask me


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Aug 10 2010, 09:54 AM~18273584-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks G.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 11:45 AM~18274369
> *Lokn gud alex!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Chris...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Aug 10 2010, 12:29 PM~18274724
> *HELLA GOOD if you ask me
> *


Thanks Luis.. You Go To The Show?


----------



## fabian

very nice !


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Aug 10 2010, 01:13 PM~18275067
> *very nice !
> *


Thanks Fabian... Your Wagon is Comin out Sweet To..


----------



## theoso8

:wow: :wow: GLAD TO SEE IT OUT THERE HOMIE!!!!!! NEED THAT CREDIT BOARD HIT ME UP BRO!!!


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Aug 9 2010, 04:45 PM~18267866
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Aug 9 2010, 05:42 PM~18267841
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saweeeeeeeeet! The Ace looks real nice Alex. :nicoderm:
Click to expand...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 10 2010, 12:11 PM~18275044
> *
> Thanks Luis.. You Go To The Show?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## cALLEY CAT

> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD ASS BRO....
Click to expand...


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme

wow this car came a long way homie nice 61


----------



## fortworthmex

LOOKING GOOD ALEX :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 10 2010, 08:48 AM~18273036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up loc.....not sure if you realized it but someone stole your hood dood


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 8 2010, 12:41 PM~18515224
> *whats up loc.....not sure if you realized it but someone stole your hood dood
> *


 :run:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5:


----------



## blanco

any pic :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TOM6T2CHEVY_@Sep 8 2010, 04:43 PM~18517025
> *LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :h5:
> *


*Not Right Now... I Think The Next Pics Will Be When Im Cruzin Down Main St. *


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 9 2010, 08:21 AM~18523274
> *Not Right Now... I Think The Next Pics Will Be When Im Cruzin Down Main St.
> *


That's wat I'm talkn bout! Get er done :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 9 2010, 09:24 AM~18523283
> *That's wat I'm talkn bout! Get er done :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 9 2010, 06:24 AM~18523288
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:wave:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 9 2010, 08:21 AM~18523274
> *
> Not Right Now... I Think The Next Pics Will Be When Im Cruzin Down Main St.
> *


...to grab some menudo !!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Sep 9 2010, 11:17 AM~18524028-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup G???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 07:48 PM~18527983
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats Popin Seth?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Sep 9 2010, 10:18 PM~18529220
> *...to grab some menudo !!
> *


Lets Roll Luis?


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 9 2010, 07:18 PM~18529220
> *...to grab some menudo !!
> *


Somebody's CRUDO??

Who the hell is ready for Sunday Night?? :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 10 2010, 01:50 PM~18534835
> *Somebody's CRUDO??
> 
> 
> *


ask me that tomorrow morning....


----------



## blanco

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 9 2010, 08:21 AM~18523274
> *Not Right Now... I Think The Next Pics Will Be When Im Cruzin Down Main St.
> *


hell yea :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX




----------



## NmE60

TTT for the homie  thanks for stopping by my page bro just paying back the love and checking your ride out......NICE :biggrin: Big Joe


----------



## vouges17




----------



## Loco 61

*D Shop AutoworkZ*


----------



## dunk420

Wad up loc??

Let's c some pix of this clean ass moe foe!!
How bout an old pic of the way u bought it! :0
r some pix of the vert on hold!!
Hey u got a engine craddle??
Got a Moter on mine allready and want to build this 305 I got to sell!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 29 2010, 07:43 AM~18690902
> *
> r some pix of the vert on hold!!
> 
> *


:werd:


----------



## 81 cutdog

tight whip


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## impalaluv

nice build ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc

Bump for the homie


----------



## Lil_Jesse

What's up homie!!


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## NmE60

:h5:


----------



## Loco 61

*Whats Up Big Homies.. Will Couple Things Happend In The Last Couple Of Months Bought A New House Got Laidoff My Job That Ive Been The Last 13+ Years... That Sucked.. Hey Life Goes on And I Have Alittle Baby Girl On the Way In The Next Month... so It Delayed The Bubble From gettin Done Up... But It Will Be Done Soon, Engine Is Runnin Everything Seems Good. Got New Mufflers Two Weeks Ago.. Front Lights Work, Tail / Brake Lights Are Workin.. I Still Have To Hook Up The Trunk But The Bubble Is Ready To Roll.. Ive Been Taking It Around The Block. I'll Start Posting Pics Soon..  *


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Nov 29 2010, 07:00 PM~19194344-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Whats Up Big Homies.. Will Couple Things Happend In The Last Couple Of Months Bought A New House Got Laidoff My Job That Ive Been The Last 13+ Years... That Sucked.. Hey Life Goes on And I Have Alittle Baby Girl On the Way In The Next  Month...  so It Delayed The Bubble From gettin Done Up... But It Will Be Done Soon, Engine Is Runnin Everything Seems Good. Got New Mufflers Two Weeks Ago.. Front Lights Work, Tail / Brake Lights Are Workin.. I Still Have To Hook Up The Trunk But The Bubble Is Ready To Roll.. Ive Been Taking It Around The Block. I'll Start Posting Pics Soon..    *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Nov 29 2010, 07:09 PM~19194477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats on the little girl first off, second off on the casa..everything will work out for you bro!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Nov 29 2010, 11:36 PM~19195891
> *Congrats on the little girl first off, second off on the casa..everything will work out for you bro!!
> *


Thanks G..


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 29 2010, 09:09 PM~19194477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


There she is! 
Man pix don't dew this baby n e justice!!
Can wait to roll next ta ya!!!!!


----------



## 8t4mc

Looks good Alex!! congrats on the baby also..


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 29 2010, 09:09 PM~19194477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why dont i see an ace rag in that 3rd parking spot ??


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420+Nov 30 2010, 09:26 AM~19199106-->
> 
> 
> 
> There she is!
> Man pix don't dew this baby n e justice!!
> Can wait to roll next ta ya!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Chris... Got My Tags, Insurance Today Now Its Ready For The Streets.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 10:36 AM~19199457
> *Looks good Alex!! congrats on the baby also..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dave...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Nov 30 2010, 12:14 PM~19200148
> *why dont i see an ace rag in that 3rd parking spot ??
> *


Its Settin At The Other House Got To Finish This One First...


----------



## texasimpalas09

car looks nice. all ways happy to see them put back togeather lots of work nice job.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by texasimpalas09_@Dec 4 2010, 01:09 PM~19236277
> *car looks nice. all ways happy to see them put back togeather lots of work nice job.
> *


Thanks Big Homie...


----------



## 214monte




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 30 2010, 08:21 PM~19204080
> *Thanks Chris... Got My Tags, Insurance Today Now Its Ready For The Streets.....
> *


I call shot gun!! :0


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 10 2010, 02:21 PM~19293784
> *I call shot gun!!  :0
> *


Come easter I'll roll next to ya!


----------



## Loco 61

> Hey Loco61! You is famous!!!!
> Congrats on all you guys makin it in the pages of LRM


----------



## dunk420

> Hey Loco61! You is famous!!!!
> Congrats on all you guys makin it in the pages of LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job guys! All clean ass deserving rides!! Mad props fer all ur hard Werk!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Loco 61

*Thanks Big Chris,, Im Test Fittin The Skirts... I Havent modified The Rearend So It Looks Like Im Going To Shave Some Of The Flange To Keep It From Rubbing The Rim. :angry: *


----------



## Loco 61

>


----------



## vouges17

[/quote]

ace is looking good homie, congrats on baby girl


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 13 2010, 10:57 PM~19319659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ace is looking good homie, congrats on baby girl
> *



Thanks Brother ..


----------



## Elpintor

>


ace is looking good homie, congrats on baby girl
[/quote]

















[/quote]
UUUUHH EEEEEEee them skirts look good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 13 2010, 11:22 PM~19319936
> *
> UUUUHH EEEEEEee them skirts look good. :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Danny....


----------



## SoTexCustomz

: :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Dec 13 2010, 11:58 PM~19320313
> *: :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 13 2010, 07:57 PM~19319659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ace is looking good homie, congrats on baby girl
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Dec 13 2010, 10:58 PM~19320313
> *: :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pix don't even dew this one justice!
U gata see the detail bra put n this ride n person to realy feel it!
Every bolt bow tied and chromed :0


----------



## ShakeRoks

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 14 2010, 07:19 AM~19322239
> *Pix don't even dew this one justice!
> U gata see the detail bra put n this ride n person to realy feel it!
> Every bolt bow tied and chromed :0
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by CHUCC+Dec 14 2010, 08:08 AM~19322226-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 08:19 AM~19322239
> *Pix don't even dew this one justice!
> U gata see the detail bra put n this ride n person to realy feel it!
> Every bolt bow tied and chromed :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShakeRoks_@Dec 14 2010, 08:38 AM~19322307
> *:yes:  :h5:
> *


*Thanks Fellas... Now Its Time To Do The Trunk...*


----------



## impalaluv

she looks real clean ..good job on that ace homie!


----------



## KERRBSS

start the rag already :biggrin: 

sup loc you good??? car looks amazing


----------



## Mr Gee

:wow:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by impalaluv+Dec 15 2010, 03:04 AM~19330872-->
> 
> 
> 
> she looks real clean ..good job on that ace homie!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Bro..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 07:25 AM~19331315
> *start the rag already :biggrin:
> 
> sup loc you good??? car looks amazing
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Homie... Cant Start On The Rag Yet But It Will Be Soon... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Gee_@Dec 15 2010, 11:04 AM~19332297
> *  :wow:
> *


Sup G How you Been Bro..?



> Heres Another Pic.... Thanks Shoelaces


----------



## hugos76

> Thanks Bro..
> Sup Homie... Cant Start On The Rag Yet But It Will Be Soon... :biggrin:
> Sup G How you Been Bro..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres Another Pic.... Thanks Shoelaces
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!
Click to expand...


----------



## slickpanther

> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew of your regal but had no clue you built beauty this right under my nose :wow: Your hard work and dedication shows with this one. Can't wait to see it in person
Click to expand...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Jan 2 2011, 05:15 PM~19483072
> *I knew of your regal but had no clue you built beauty this right under my nose :wow: Your hard work and dedication shows with this one. Can't wait to see it in person
> *



LOL Its Still On The WOrks Not Done Yet.. Im Driving It Around To Take Out The Kinks Out Of It.. Still Have To Put The Pumps In And Completely Do The Trunk.
Im Getting Ready To Start On The 61 Rag.. I Know Big MIke Has Something In Store :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 3 2011, 08:26 PM~19494205
> *LOL  Its Still On The WOrks Not Done Yet..  Im Driving It Around To Take Out The Kinks Out Of It..  Still Have To Put The Pumps In And Completely Do The Trunk.
> Im Getting Ready To Start On The 61 Rag..  I Know Big MIke Has Something In Store  :biggrin:
> *


aaah yeah !


----------



## ShakeRoks

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 3 2011, 08:26 PM~19494205
> *LOL  Its Still On The WOrks Not Done Yet..  Im Driving It Around To Take Out The Kinks Out Of It..  Still Have To Put The Pumps In And Completely Do The Trunk.
> Im Getting Ready To Start On The 61 Rag..  I Know Big MIke Has Something In Store  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 oh, Hellz yeah!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Jan 3 2011, 10:20 PM~19494849-->
> 
> 
> 
> aaah yeah !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Luis?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShakeRoks_@Jan 3 2011, 10:26 PM~19494909
> *:0 oh, Hellz yeah!
> *


I Wanna See Your 59 :cheesy:


----------



## NmE60

TTMFT for the LOCO61'z firme ride...........sup homie


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## bump512




----------



## fuentez

TTT :wow:


----------



## 713ridaz




----------



## drasticbean

Love it ........!!!


----------



## TKeeby79

Just check your Build, Nice Clean Job Homie! Cant wait till shes all done!


----------



## renzo778

uffin:


----------



## ShakeRoks

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 4 2011, 07:13 PM~19503491
> *I Wanna See Your 59 :cheesy:
> *


It's a project! Your welcome to check it out any time. Were those pictures in Cleburne?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Jan 20 2011, 10:44 PM~19654462
> *It's a project! Your welcome to check it out any time. Were those pictures in Cleburne?
> *



*I Found A New Tire For 8 Bucks And Autronic Eye For 50 Bucks.. *


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 22 2011, 09:01 PM~19669447
> *I Found A New Tire For 8 Bucks And Autronic Eye For 50 Bucks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 22 2011, 09:54 PM~19669889
> *WE SET A NEW TREND FOR 2011...
> CRUISIN WITHOUT CRUISIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Blahahahahahhahaha!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 22 2011, 09:05 PM~19669978
> *Blahahahahahhahaha!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

that was funny .....hope you get it fixed quick Alex


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 23 2011, 01:48 AM~19671599
> *that was funny .....hope you get it fixed quick Alex
> *


Thats My Plan Big Homie..


----------



## Skim

lookin good alex


----------



## sp1963

TTT for 61's


----------



## sixty7imp

Sup I'll come help you after I drop my girls off today!


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 23 2011, 10:40 AM~19672646-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good alex
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Skim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 11:49 AM~19673030
> *TTT for 61's
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 01:37 PM~19673930
> *Sup I'll come help you after I drop my girls off today!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Gee_@Jan 24 2011, 11:21 AM~19681487
> *
> *


Sup G????


----------



## Loco 61

*Yup, Its A Stupid Rookie Mistake I Should of Used This On Those U Bolts*
:banghead:


----------



## -SUPER62-

Sup Alex...you wann get rid of those SS caps u got hanging there??.... :biggrin:... And if you need any help with anything let me know homie.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Jan 29 2011, 12:06 PM~19729754
> *Sup Alex...you wann get rid of those SS caps u got hanging there??.... :biggrin:... And if you need any help with anything let me know homie.
> *


LOL... Thanks Homie I Think I Might Be Done Soon.. Hope To See You OUt There Cruising Tonight..


----------



## 63RIVI

> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!!!! Came out bad ass Alex!!!!!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jan 30 2011, 07:19 PM~19739030
> *Damn!!!! Came out bad ass Alex!!!!!!   :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Alex,,, Hows it going down in HTown????


----------



## rollin64




----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 7 2007, 02:25 AM~9170723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass pic.. love it.


----------



## VeronikA

:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

omg gorgeous build!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 14 2010, 12:03 AM~19319736
> *Thanks Brother ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your ace is looking sick homie!!!! What color is that??


----------



## Loco 61

*Thanks Fellas For Helping Me Out... D-SHop DOing IT Big.. *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Feb 7 2011, 08:03 AM~19806935-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg gorgeous build!
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Vero
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Groc006_@Feb 7 2011, 08:39 AM~19807022
> *Your ace is looking sick homie!!!!  What color is that??
> *


Thanks BIg Homie.. house of kolor kandy tangerine


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 25 2011, 06:32 AM~19957263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Fellas For Helping Me Out... D-SHop DOing IT Big..
> *


very nice!!! :wow:


----------



## juangotti




----------



## compton will bow

nice 0ne


----------



## jvasquez

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

Thanks... Almost Done...


----------



## Wizzard

Damn this car came out clean!


----------



## 1low78carlo

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 25 2011, 06:32 AM~19957263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Fellas For Helping Me Out... D-SHop DOing IT Big..
> *


 that trunk looks pimp homie... much props


----------



## Elpintor

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## califas

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 25 2011, 06:32 AM~19957263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Fellas For Helping Me Out... D-SHop DOing IT Big..
> *


looking good homie


----------



## TKeeby79

:wow: Coming along Nicely....


----------



## 1low78carlo

:biggrin: i was thinking how ur car is starting to look pedophilish... all that candy in the trunk!!! :biggrin: lol, j/k...


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## miguel62

about 2 or 3 weekends ago i was right behind you on main st. fort worth....this car is super clean all i could do was admire it....nice car homie!!!!!


----------



## jesusg1313

No disrespect to anyone on the board, but where in the hell is this bone yard located theirs nothing but gold in it. :wow:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 26 2011, 02:41 AM~19964565
> *Damn this car came out clean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x61. Hope to roll wit cha easter time!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Feb 26 2011, 09:56 AM~19965159-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See You Thursday Danny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 03:41 AM~19964565
> *Damn this car came out clean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Wizzard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 09:01 PM~19974805
> *looking good homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Kenny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 08:24 AM~19978548
> *:wow: Coming along Nicely....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks TKee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 08:46 PM~19983114
> *:biggrin: i was thinking how ur car is starting to look pedophilish... all that candy in the trunk!!! :biggrin: lol, j/k...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Up Homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 1 2011, 11:44 AM~19988152
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> G The Man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 03:43 PM~19989728
> *about 2 or 3 weekends ago i was right behind you on main st. fort worth....this car is super clean all i could do was admire it....nice car homie!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Miguel... What Were You Rollin In?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dunk420_@Mar 2 2011, 02:00 PM~19997727
> *x61.  Hope to roll wit cha easter time!!
> *


I'll Be There Chris..


----------



## miguel62

just my regular car a Dodge Charger on some 22's not a low low.....


----------



## Loco 61

> Ohhhhh it's done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> *BIG THANKS TO D-SHOP>... (Danny)*


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 06:58 PM~20181765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> BIG THANKS TO D-SHOP>... (Danny)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0 :0 

Came out real nice and tight man! I remember when you started on this! I'm gonna have to get back in the ACE game :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 25 2011, 10:27 PM~20182024
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> Came out real nice and tight man!  I remember when you started on this!  I'm gonna have to get back in the ACE game  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks G... It Was A Journey For Sure. NExt 61 Rag... Getting A Chevy Big Block 348 Rebuilt For It As We Speak.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 08:30 PM~20182653
> *Thanks G... It Was A Journey For Sure. NExt 61 Rag...  Getting A Chevy Big Block 348 Rebuilt For It As We Speak.
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> Ohhhhh it's done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> *BIG THANKS TO D-SHOP>... (Danny)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alright alex and danny way to go!
Click to expand...


----------



## Elpintor

> Ohhhhh it's done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> *BIG THANKS TO D-SHOP>... (Danny)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx Alex for trusting and letting me work on your car. Thats all your Ideas right there I just helped put it together. It was great working with you enjoy your car Homie. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 25 2011, 11:33 PM~20182682
> *alright alex and danny way to go!
> *


Thanx Skim.


----------



## juangotti




----------



## weatmaster

Lookin gooood - when can I come over to pick it up


----------



## blanco

> Ohhhhh it's done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> *BIG THANKS TO D-SHOP>... (Danny)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## KERRBSS

:thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

:biggrin: that's a bad ass bubbletop.


----------



## Loco 61

Thanks Peeps...


----------



## KERRBSS

What's up loc, bubbles looking good. When we gonna see a rag build?


----------



## 8t4mc

outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 30 2011, 05:03 AM~20216665
> *What's up loc, bubbles looking good. When we gonna see a rag build?*


 :wow:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 30 2011, 07:29 AM~20216772
> *outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X61. 
I'm on the grind to b out wit u on easter!
Might b n primer tho!!


----------



## vouges17

> Ohhhhh it's done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> *BIG THANKS TO D-SHOP>... (Danny)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Mar 30 2011, 08:03 AM~20216665-->
> 
> 
> 
> What's up loc, bubbles looking good. When we gonna see a rag build?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Homie?? Soon I Hope... :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2011, 08:29 AM~20216772
> *outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 30 2011, 10:22 AM~20217404
> *:wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2011, 10:38 AM~20217553
> *X61.
> I'm on the grind to b out wit u on easter!
> Might b n primer tho!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bring That 64 Out..
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vouges17_@Mar 30 2011, 03:58 PM~20219750
> *:nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 07:58 PM~20181765
> *Ohhhhh it's done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks damn good too Alex :thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed

:0 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20229557


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:0  :thumbsup:


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## blanco

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## regal ryda

congrats on LOM


----------



## KERRBSS

congrats on the feature loc


----------



## Loco 61

*Thank You All.. Man It Feels Good To Be Lowrider Of The MOnth.... I Want To Thanks All My Family And Friends For The Support On This Build... *


----------



## Loco 61

http://www.layitlow.com/members/loco61/


----------



## 80 Eldog

Congrats Alex.... One bad ass 61 fo sho


----------



## FunkytownRoller

The 61 looks good Alex......All you guys busting out is just making me miss home more and more.......I can't wait to make it back to get in them streets with all of ya'll.......Ya'll hold it down man, Imma be back.....    :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

SO WARE WE GOING FER EASTER??
IM FOLLOWING U ROUND N THE VERT ALL DAY :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Apr 4 2011, 07:14 AM~20253471-->
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Alex.... One bad ass 61 fo sho
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Matt.. Davids Looks Sweet Too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 05:15 PM~20257397
> *The 61 looks good Alex......All you guys busting out is just making me miss home more and more.......I can't wait to make it back to get in them streets with all of ya'll.......Ya'll hold it down man, Imma be back.....       :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When You Coming Home?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 5 2011, 11:35 AM~20264208
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Homie
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dunk420_@Apr 9 2011, 02:37 PM~20298193
> *SO WARE WE GOING FER EASTER??
> IM FOLLOWING U ROUND N THE VERT ALL DAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lets Roll..  




This Weekends SIX FLAGS SHow "Festival Latino"


----------



## Skim

sweet!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2011, 11:25 PM~20307462
> *sweet!
> *



Sup Skim.. When You Coming Down For A Big Cruise Thro The Street Of The DFW??


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 11 2011, 07:25 AM~20309364
> *Sup Skim.. When You Coming Down For A Big Cruise Thro The Street Of The DFW??
> *


Come roll with us Easter!! :wow: 
realy like the new pix Alex!! Car is amazing and geting the props due


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup: congrats on lowrider mag.


----------



## SirTomeygun

clean ass ride bro!


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

Cars Looking Good, Congrats!


----------



## drasticbean

*im loving it.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Loco 61

Heres A Pic From A High School Benefit Car Show... Always Cool To Help Out The Lil Homies...




>


----------



## blanco

> Heres A Pic From A High School Benefit Car Show... Always Cool To Help Out The Lil Homies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 11 2011, 07:25 AM~20309364
> *Sup Skim.. When You Coming Down For A Big Cruise Thro The Street Of The DFW??
> *


I want to go on the next one in may, my only problem is i get off right at 6 and it would be hard to make it there from denton before everybody takes off I would feel like a dumb ass :angry:


----------



## regal ryda

> Heres A Pic From A High School Benefit Car Show... Always Cool To Help Out The Lil Homies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clean :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 19 2011, 10:12 AM~20372074
> *I want to go on the next one in may, my only problem is i get off right at 6 and it would be hard to make it there from denton before everybody takes off I would feel like a dumb ass :angry:
> *


Just Talk to George and get the route. All you have to do is hijack the cruise. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 19 2011, 10:12 AM~20372074-->
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go on the next one in may, my only problem is i get off right at 6 and it would be hard to make it there from denton before everybody takes off I would feel like a dumb ass :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roll By if You Can... We'll Let You Jump In Line...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Apr 19 2011, 03:33 PM~20374225
> *clean :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## vegASS

like this bubbletop :0


----------



## dunk420

TTt fer low rider of the month!!!!


----------



## 65 Impala East LA

T T T


----------



## Loco 61

Picked Up The Stroller ON The Right That Day..[/b]


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 2 2011, 08:46 AM~20465282
> *Picked Up The Stroller ON The Right That Day..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


Sorry to hear that Alex. 

Good seeing you and Blanco on saturday.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 2 2011, 08:46 AM~20465282
> *Picked Up The Stroller ON The Right That Day..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


dam man im sorry bout this!!!!
ive had alot of lil probs latly to!! 
guess thisn is "getting the bugs out" time for us both!!!! :wow:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7+May 2 2011, 09:51 AM~20465315-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Alex.
> 
> Good seeing you and Blanco on saturday.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good Seeing You Guys To... Hey Did You See Your Ride Out There??? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dunk420_@May 2 2011, 10:03 AM~20465390
> *dam man im sorry bout this!!!!
> ive had alot of lil probs latly to!!
> guess thisn is "getting the bugs out" time for us both!!!! :wow:
> *


Its All Good No One Got Hurt So Its Cool..


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+May 2 2011, 10:46 AM~20466185-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good Seeing You Guys To... Hey Did You See Your Ride Out There??? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell yeah we did... we were cracking up as soon as we saw it...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@May 2 2011, 11:58 AM~20466753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 2 2011, 12:46 PM~20466185
> *Good Seeing You Guys To... Hey Did You See Your Ride Out There??? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its All Good No One Got Hurt So Its Cool..
> *


For some odd reason....I NEED THAT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 2 2011, 01:10 PM~20466829
> *For some odd reason....I NEED THAT!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Im Sure It'll Save You Some Gas Money... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 2 2011, 12:10 PM~20466829
> *For some odd reason....I NEED THAT!!!  :biggrin:
> *


we know where one is......


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 2 2011, 02:09 PM~20467280
> *we know where one is......
> *



Let Us Know If You Want It, We'll Ship It To You In A Box w/ UPS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 2 2011, 06:46 AM~20465282
> *Picked Up The Stroller ON The Right That Day..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


  :wow:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 2 2011, 02:25 PM~20467386
> *Let Us Know If You Want It, We'll Ship It To You In A Box w/ UPS  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dunk420

n e updates???


----------



## Zoom

hey bro congrats on the lay it low heading car! that is so tight!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

sup loco... im getting tired of seeing the bubble on every page... lmao jk.. hey sonny and lil turtle won 1st place in the mustang division..


----------



## kandychromegsxr

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> sup loco... im getting tired of seeing the bubble on every page... lmao jk.. hey sonny and lil turtle won 1st place in the mustang division..


x2 lol


----------



## OKJessie

leong357 said:


> hey bro congrats on the lay it low heading car! that is so tight!


X2...That's badass....:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Loco 61 said:


> *Thanks Big Chris,, Im Test Fittin The Skirts... I Havent modified The Rearend So It Looks Like Im Going To Shave Some Of The Flange To Keep It From Rubbing The Rim. :angry: *


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

that's the icing on the cake Alex... The skirts are going to set it off bro.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Skirts really set it off...

Lookin good!

:thumbsup:

TTT for an ACE rider


----------



## mrchavez

looking good!!


----------



## USF '63

:thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> sup loco... im getting tired of seeing the bubble on every page... lmao jk.. hey sonny and lil turtle won 1st place in the mustang division..


Haha that was funny


----------



## VeronikA

Hahaha I love this pic


----------



## VeronikA

Loco 61 said:


> *Thank You All.. Man It Feels Good To Be Lowrider Of The MOnth.... I Want To Thanks All My Family And Friends For The Support On This Build... *



You just deserve that so much Loco.... beautiful ride with pride!


----------



## Mr Gee

VeronikA said:


> You just deserve that so much Loco.... beautiful ride with pride!


X61 LOCO


----------



## BIGJERM

:thumbsup:


----------



## jumpduckfuckup

great!!
:bowrofl:

so you did it about 3 years??


----------



## VeronikA

:wave:Sup Loco!


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Mr Gee

Loco 61 said:


>


That's what I'm talkin bout LOCO!! Start your build thread :biggrin:


----------



## TKeeby79

Loco 61 said:


>


 Congrats Homie!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

Loco 61 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


*Sweet pic!*


----------



## chicho360

so you had to go all the way to Chuco town E.P.T to get that bad ass 61 ride well worth it....sweet ride homie..:guns:


----------



## 817.TX.

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420

Wad up alex!


----------



## KERRBSS

Loco 61 said:


>


Start them shits! What's up dood....


----------



## dunk420

Sell me dat rag


----------



## jtloco63

Trade u a uncut 63 vert for ur ht 61 text me if intrested 314-285-2245 i will send u some pic


----------



## Loco 61

jtloco63 said:


> Trade u a uncut 63 vert for ur ht 61 text me if intrested 314-285-2245 i will send u some pic


Any Pics Of Your Tre? Looking For A 58 Vert..?


----------



## sixonebubble

Can't wait to c da rag come back to life!


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003

Loco 61 said:


>








Nice rides!


----------



## Mr Gee

jtloco63 said:


> Trade u a uncut 63 vert for ur ht 61 text me if intrested 314-285-2245 i will send u some pic


:drama:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC




----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## blanco

say bro let me know if u need help puting on that part we got for your car this past weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

Thanks For Rollin Out There With Me....:burn: I Need To Get That AC Fixed


----------



## blanco

Loco 61 said:


> Thanks For Rollin Out There With Me....:burn: I Need To Get That AC Fixed


i lost 10 lbs :wow:


----------



## Loco 61

:biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Are u going to create a build topic for the vert?


----------



## Loco 61

:drama: I Think So..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003




----------



## runninlow

TTT!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC




----------



## Texas 61 Impala

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Razo

Wish my impala look like that lol


----------



## dunk420

Lil Razo said:


> Wish my impala look like that lol


DONT WE ALL:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

Have a Merry Christmas


----------



## Loco 61

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Have a Merry Christmas


Thanks homie. Merry Christmas


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

:wave:QUE ONDA LOCO 61


----------



## Skim

Merry Christmas homie


----------



## Loco 61

Skim said:


> Merry Christmas homie


Thanks Skim. Merry Christmas Bro.


----------



## Loco 61

Texas 61 Impala said:


> :wave:QUE ONDA LOCO 61


What's up Benny?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Loco 61 said:


> What's up Benny?


^^^^^


----------



## vouges17

late saying but ive been down hope you had a good Christmas homie


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## regal ryda

Congrats homie


----------



## blanco

Throwback Pic


----------



## blanco




----------



## blanco




----------



## Loco 61

vouges17 said:


> late saying but ive been down hope you had a good Christmas homie


 Xmas was good thanks Homie




regal ryda said:


> Congrats homie


Thanks Brother




blanco said:


> View attachment 603398



LoL its been a minute


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 93CaDdYdIpPiN

Congrats on the pages in the lowrider mag . I picked it up today. Clean ace homie .


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

Thanks Brothers.. Its Been A Long Good Journey.. Feels Real Good To See Your Ride On LRM. Big THANKS To All The LAYITLOW Homies... :h5:

*Loco 61 At ARTs Tire*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

TTT


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## PAKO PRIMERO




----------



## sixty7imp

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Loco 61 said:


> Thanks Brothers.. Its Been A Long Good Journey.. Feels Real Good To See Your Ride On LRM. Big THANKS To All The LAYITLOW Homies... :h5:
> 
> *Loco 61 At ARTs Tire*


My homie Chino!  ROCK ISLAND


----------



## Loco 61

817Lowrider said:


> My homie Chino!  ROCK ISLAND


 Jorge pretty kool homie known him since elementary school


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------

